#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Бег как одно из лучших средств для борьбы с плотскими желаниями.

## Еше Нинбо

Бег является одним из лучших средств для борьбы с плотскими желаниями. Во время бега трансформируются низкие, витальные энергии и человек очищается от страстей.
При этом бегать не обязательно нужно быстро. По самочувствию.
Бег также является одним из лучших средств укрепления волевых качеств, самодисциплины. Кроме того бег трусцой укрепляет здоровье. Бегать можно в любое время дня и ночи :Smilie: 
Сейчас в Нью-йорке проходит самый длинный ультрамарафон  в мире - 3100 миль. Это опыт очищения, самопреодоления. Бегуны бегут с 6 утра до 12 ночи по 100 км. в день.
Опыты с трассы на сайте Стутишила:
http://3100.lebedev.org.ua/
Как распознать в себе бегуна на 3100миль:
http://3100.lebedev.org.ua/archives/4564
Йога бега в контакте:
https://m.vk.com/yoga_bega

*Победа Прогресса-Преобразования*

Двенадцать героев на старте
Пьют в безмолвии свет - прогресс,
Бросающий им вызов,
И готовятся к этому невообразимому
путешествию, -
Бегу на 3100 миль - всего лишь за 53 дня.

Невозмутимое терпение,
Огромная выносливость,
Полная отречения решимость -
Их инструменты бега,
Которые вместе с хорошей ежедневной дозой
Радостного энтузиазма
Помогают им двигаться.

Вперёд вы идёте и прокладываете
Высочайшую дорогу преобразования.
Крепость сомнений и боли
Разрушена навсегда.

Нет названия и формы
У ваших внутренних мотивов.
Утверждая новый тип истинной святости,
Вы следуете путём, который простирается
перед вами,
Мгновение за мгновением,
День за днём.

Божественная победа в Вас
- В каждом из Вас -
Славно торжествует над материей и умом.

Пусть же все вас благославят и поклоняются вам,
В то время, как вы вдохновляете и одобряете этот мир
Своим исполненным веры самопревосхождением - 
не принимать больше никакие ограничения.

Анами, июль 2004 (перевёл с английского Стутишил)

*Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче с его книгой Running with the Mind of Meditation (Медитативный бег) и обучающими видеороликами.*
Книга сейчас доступна только на английском:
http://runningmind.org/
Видео, посвященное бегу как медитации, вы можете найти, набрав в окошке поиска YouTube: running meditation Sakyong Mipham:
«Бег и медитация» Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче. Шамбала:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXfuqbb-r2c

На западе Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче очень популярен. Благодаря его книге и лекциям медитативный бег стал модным, народ объединяется в группы, создаются сообщества и тематические сайты «медитирующих бегунов».

Так что сомневаться в эффективности метода «бег как медитация» больше не приходится, учитывая то, какому количеству людей он помог.

*Кросс «Бег вместе с Буддой», проводит буддийский монастырь Баолянь Гонконг:*
https://m.facebook.com/BuddhaYouRun/
Бегут как миряне, так и монахи, см. фото

Дзэн бега:
http://yogic1.narod.ru/zenprac.html

*Дзен в движении: Бег по кругу

Из лекции Мастера Сюй Юня.*

(…)

Затем после долгого молчания Мастер крикнул: «Идите!» Немедленно все ученики в ответ на его зов последовали за ним, пустившись бегом по большому кругу. После того, как они пробежали несколько кругов, монах-надзиратель подал «сигнал остановки»: неожиданно ударив палкой об стол, издал громкий хлопающий звук. Мгновенно все бегущие остановились и замерли. После паузы все они сели на сидения, скрестив ноги. Затем весь зал стал абсолютно тихим, не слышно было ни звука, как будто они находились в высокогорной крепости. Эта молчаливая медитация длилась больше часа. Затем все поднялись с сидений, и упражнение с кругами началось опять. Пробежав ещё несколько кругов, все неожиданно остановились ещё раз, когда услышали сигнал удара палки.

(…)

Теперь вы и я, не будучи высоко одаренными, как Патриархи, обязаны практиковать методы - такие, как практика Хуа Тоу, которая учит нас работать над специально выбранным вопросом коана, кристаллизованным в одну фразу, или Хуа Тоу. С династии Сун всё более популярной стала Школа Чистой Земли - повторение имени Будды Амиды стало широко распространенным занятием среди буддистов. В этих обстоятельствах великие Мастера Дзен заставляли людей работать над Хуа Тоу. «Кто тот, кто повторяет имя Будды?» Этот Хуа Тоу стал затем самым популярным из всех, но всё же есть ещё много людей, которые не понимают, как им заниматься. Некоторые достаточно глупы, чтобы повторять эту фразу! Практиковать Хуа Тоу — не значит повторять фразу или сосредотачиваться на ней. Это значит Дзенить саму природу изречений. Дзен значит вглядываться внутрь и наблюдать. В монастырском зале для медитации мы обычно находим следующее указание, повешенное на стены: «Соблюдайте и всматривайтесь в ваше Хуа Тоу». Здесь «соблюдать» означает «смотреть в обратном направлении», то есть смотреть назад, а «всматриваться» значит «проникнуть умом в Хуа Тоу». Наши умы привыкли выходить наружу и чувствовать вещи во внешнем мире. Дзен — значит переменить эту привычку на противоположную и взглянуть внутрь. «Кто тот, кто повторяет имя Будды?»— это Хуа, изречение. Но перед тем, как мысль об этом изречении возникает, мы имеем Тоу (конец). Дзен, который Хуа Тоу — значит взглянуть в самую идею «Кто?», проникнуть в состояние перед тем, как возникает мысль, и увидеть, на что похоже это состояние. Это значит наблюдать, откуда сама мысль «Кто» приходит, увидеть на что она похожа, и тонко и очень мягко проникнуть в нее.

Во время упражнения «бег по кругу» вы должны держать шею прямо, чтобы она не касалась задней части воротника, и следовать вплотную за впереди бегущим человеком. Держите свой ум спокойным и плавным. Не сворачивайте головы, чтобы обернуться, но сосредоточьте ум на Хуа Тоу. Когда вы сидите в медитации, не поднимайте грудь слишком высоко, искусственно раздувая её. При дыхании не втягивайте воздух и не выталкивайте. Пусть ваше дыхание поднимается и опускается в естественном ритме. Соберите все свои шесть чувств и отбросьте всё, что может быть у вас в уме. Не думайте ни о чём, но соблюдайте ваше Хуа Тоу. Никогда не забывайте о вашем Хуа Тоу. Ваш ум никогда не должен быть бурным или действующим, иначе он будет продолжать блуждать и никогда не сможет успокоиться; но вы не должны позволять своему уму стать тупым и ленивым, потому что тогда вы задремлете, и в результате попадете в ловушку «мёртвой пустоты». Если вы можете всегда быть верным вашему Хуа Тоу, вы легко и естественно овладеете работой и, таким образом, все ваши привычные мысли будут автоматически подчинены. Для новичков нелегко хорошо работать над Хуа Тоу, но вы не должны никогда пугаться или отчаиваться, не должны вы и цепляться за мысль о достижении Просветления, потому что вы занимаетесь Семидневной Медитацией, цель которой - именно Просветление. Поэтому дополнительная мысль о достижении Просветления так же не нужна и глупа, как и мысль о том, что надо добавить еще голову к голове, которая у вас уже есть. Вы не должны беспокоиться об этом; сначала вам необходимо хорошо работать над Хуа Тоу - продолжать помнить и соблюдать его непрерывно. Если возникают отвлекающие мысли, не следуйте за ними, но признайте их за то, чем они являются в действительности. Как говорит пословица:

Не беспокойтесь о возникновении отвлекающих мыслей,
Но берегитесь, если узнавание их возникает
Слишком поздно!
Поначалу каждый чувствует отвлечения из-за непрерывно возникающих блуждающих мыслей, и не может сконцентрироваться и помнить Хуа Тоу достаточно четко, но со временем вы научитесь возвращаться к Хуа Тоу все легче и легче. Когда придёт время, вы сможете вернуться к нему с лёгкостью, и оно не убежит от вас ни разу в течение часа. Затем вы обнаружите, что эта работа вообще не трудна. Сегодня я наговорил вам много чепухи, теперь всем вам лучше пойти и усердно поработать над своим Хуа Тоу.

(…)

Когда новички начинают заниматься Дзен, они всегда затрудняются при подчинении их вечнотекущих грешных мыслей и страдают от боли в ногах. Они не знают, как избавиться от этих неприятностей. Важно придерживаться своего Хуа Тоу все время — при ходьбе, лежа или стоя — с утра до ночи, соблюдая Хуа Тоу ярко и ясно, пока оно не появится в вашем уме, как осенняя луна, прозрачно отражённая в тихой воде. Если вы так занимаетесь, можете быть уверены, что достигнете состояния Просветления. В медитации, если вас клонит ко сну, можно широко открыть глаза и напрячь спину, тогда вы почувствуете себя сосредоточеннее, чем раньше.

Работая над Хуа Тоу, вы не должны быть ни слишком проницательны, ни слишком небрежны. Если вы слишком проницательны, вы можете почувствовать себя безмятежно и комфортабельно; но вы можете потерять Хуа Тоу. Последствием будет то, что вы впадете в «мертвую пустоту». Прямо в состоянии безмятежности, если вы не потеряете Хуа Тоу, то сможете идти дальше с верхушки стофутового шеста, на которую вы уже поднялись. Если вы слишком небрежны, на вас нападет слишком много блуждающих мыслей, тогда вам будет трудно подчинить их. Короче говоря, практикующий Дзен должен быть хорошо приспособлен, не слишком напряжён и не слишком расслаблен. В расслабленности должна быть напряженность, а в напряжённости расслабленность. Занимаясь так, можно добиться улучшения и слить покой и движение в одно целое.

Я помню, что в старое время, когда я занимался упражнением «бег по кругу» в монастыре Золотой Горы и других местах, надзирающие монахи заставляли нас бегать подобно летящим птицам! О, мы, монахи, действительно могли бегать. Но когда сигнальная палка неожиданно звучала, подавая сигнал «стоп», все останавливались и стояли тихо, как безжизненные столбы. Теперь подумайте! Как могли в этих обстоятельствах возникнуть дремота или отвлекающие мысли?

*Вот ещё наставления чань-буддийского монаха старца Чжихая по бегу и ходьбе в зале медитации после продолжительного сидения в лотосе:*

下面，我再告訴各位「跑香」，跑香分外圈、中圈、內圈、再內圈，在禪堂的規矩裡，在內圈的人要跑得快，外圈是年紀較大的人或者怕辛苦的可以慢慢走，小圈跑得快，年紀輕的人不怕快，可以在內圈跑，跑香的時候是圍繞著佛菩薩跑，因場地的不同而隨時調整，分幾條路線，大家才不會亂。

Сейчас я вам расскажу о беге под благовония (пхаосян). Бег под благовония подразделяется на внешний круг, средний круг и внутренний круг. По правилам зала медитации те, кто находятся во внутреннем круге, должны бежать быстрее всего. А по внешнему кругу могут медленно идти ходьбой те, кто в возрасте или те, кто боятся усталости. По маленькому кругу бегут быстро, молодые не боятся скорости и могут бежать по внутреннему кругу. Когда мы бежим по кругу, мы бежим вокруг Будды и Бодхисатв (которые на алтаре). Также всё зависит от помещения, поэтому можно по ситуации регулировать движение по нескольким маршрутам, чтобы избежать беспорядка.

跑香的時候要甩手，左三右七，什麼是左三右七呢？就是右手甩七分，也就是大甩，左手小甩，用三分，這是禪堂甩手跑香的姿勢；當我們坐著的時候，腿麻了、腰酸了，等到一跑香，這一甩手把那些都甩掉了、沒有了，既不麻也不酸，週身舒暢無比，會愈跑愈精神。跑香起頭不要快，開始要慢走，慢走把身體恢復正常了，走著走著自然就會快起來，這是自然的現象，不要一下子就像賽跑似的，反而不好。

Когда бежите под благовония нужно размахивать руками. Левой на 30 процентов, а правой на 70 процентов. Что это означает? Это значит, что правой рукой вы прилагаете 70 процентов усилий. То есть машете сильно, а левой рукой машете слабее на 30 процентов усилия. Это положение тела при беге под благовония, когда мы бежим, размахивая руками. Когда мы долго сидели в позе лотоса, у нас затекают ноги. Болит поясница и когда приходит очередь бежать под благовония с помощью размахивания руками, устраняются онемение и боль и во всем теле появляется очень приятное ощущение. Чем больше бежишь, тем становишься более бодрым и энергичным. Когда вы начинаете бежать под благовония не нужно сразу же бежать быстро, вначале нужно идти медленной ходьбой. Когда благодаря медленной ходьбе, состояние вашего тела придёт в норму, естественно вы начнёте ускоряться. Это естественное явление. Не нужно сразу же бежать как на соревнованиях по бегу.

比如說你上街要開車去，才一出大門，你能猛踩油門嗎？那不是很危險嗎？我們跑香也是一個樣兒，慢慢地加快速度，這就叫做「行如風」。

Например, вы отправляетесь на улицу и вам нужно ехать на машине. Вы сразу же начнёте сильно давить на газ? Это разве не будет очень опасным? Также и при беге под благовония. Постепенно увеличивайте скорость. Это называется двигаться подобно ветру.

佛教四威儀講「行如風、坐如鍾、立如松、臥如弓」，也就是告訴我們行、住、坐、臥都不離禪定法門的薰習，但若要問它究竟是什麼樣的境界，那就只有靠你自已去好好地「參」了！

В буддизме о четырёх положениях тела человека говорят так: двигаться подобно ветру, сидеть подобно колоколу, стоять подобно сосне, спать подобно луку. То есть это говорит нам о том, что тренировка в школе чань продолжается независимо от того движемся мы, стоим, сидим или лежим. Если же вы хотите спросить: «А каково это состояние?», то здесь вы должны сами это испытать на себе в ходе медитации!

最後，要向各位說一下這個「香板」，中國大陸叢林有句話--「香板底下出祖師」。我從前在打禪七的時候，挨過香板，雖然冬天打禪七，小棉襖外面加大棉襖，挨香板時，我不但肉疼，連骨頭都疼，那個香板全堂響，只聽到「乒乒…………乓乓…………」的聲音，但是現在大家不要害怕，我只讓你們象徵性挨一下就得了，這只是說給大家知道禪堂的規矩而已。待會兒我們實地跑一會兒、坐一會兒，真正實習一下，但開示今天就講到這兒，謝謝各位！

В заключение я хочу вам ещё сказать о благовонной доске (деревянном мече, которым будят заснувших в ходе медитации). В лесных монастырях континентального Китая есть такая фраза: «Из под благовонной доски (меча) выходят патриархи». Когда я раньше участвовал в усиленных недельных циклах медитации, меня били благовонной доской. Хотя усиленные периоды медитации проходят зимой и на тебе надето две куртки, но когда тебе достаётся благовонной доской, не только мышцы болят, но даже кости. Удары тогда были оглушительными на весь медитативный зал. Только и слышно было бах, бах, бах… Но сейчас вы не бойтесь. Здесь вас будут ударять очень нежно. Я просто хочу, чтобы вы знали правила зала медитации. Сейчас мы начнём реально то бегать, то сидеть, будем тренироваться по-настоящему. На этом сегодня мои наставления заканчиваются. Спасибо всем!

http://www.bwlh.org/index.php?id=82

----------


## Аньезка

Рекомендую книгу Харуки Мураками *О чём я говорю, когда говорю о беге*.




> Ноги снова меня слушались, однако за эти двадцать километров (с пункта отдыха на 55-м и до 75-го) я вконец измучался. Я чувствовал себя как кусок мяса, который медленно пропускают через мясорубку. Мне очень хотелось бежать дальше, но организм протестовал против этого всеми силами. Я как будто пытался въехать в гору, не сняв машину с ручника. Меня всего ломало, казалось, что я вот-вот рассыплюсь на куски. У меня кончилось масло, разболтались гайки и застопорились шестерни. Я резко сбавил скорость, и меня то и дело кто-нибудь обгонял. Хрупкая женщина лет семидесяти на бегу кинула мне: «Держись!» Дожили. Что же дальше-то будет? А ведь до финиша еще сорок километров.
> 
> Я бежал, и у меня поочередно начинало болеть то в одном, то в другом месте. Сначала дико заболело правое бедро, потом боль переместилась в правое колено, потом закололо в левом бедре и т. д. и т. п. Измученные мои члены поочередно выступали, не желая мириться с произволом. Они выли, жаловались и возмущенно кричали. Они предупреждали меня, что дело плохо. Им-то ведь тоже раньше не приходилось бегать сто километров, и у каждого нашлось что сказать по этому поводу. Я прекрасно их понимал, но надо было собраться с силами и молча бежать дальше. Как Дантон или Робеспьер, которые, призвав на помощь все свое красноречие, пытались урезонить недовольных, воинственно настроенных членов Революционного трибунала, я обращался с увещеваниями по очереди ко всем частям своего ноющего тела. Я подбадривал, приставал и осыпал их руганью, не оставляя попыток вселить в них надежду. «Осталось совсем немного, — говорил я. — Постарайтесь уж как-нибудь». Но если подумать — а я как раз подумал, — то ведь и Дантон, и Робеспьер в итоге остались без голов.
> 
> В общем, как бы то ни было, но я сжал зубы и ценой неимоверных усилий, всеми правдами и неправдами, протянул эти мучительные двадцать километров.
> 
> «Я не человек. Я — автомат. Машина, которая не должна ничего чувствовать. Только вперед!» — говорил я себе. Этой мысли, этому самовнушению я был обязан тем, что все еще держался. Будь я человеком из плоти и крови, я не вынес бы боли. Она уничтожила бы меня. Да, конечно, можно сказать, что есть некая сущность, которую мы называем «я». К этой сущности прилагается ее самосознание. Но тогда я заставлял себя воспринимать эту сущность просто как некую условную категорию или форму. Довольно странная идея сама по себе, в ней даже было нечто пугающее. В конце концов, действительно странно, когда сущность, обладающая сознанием, это сознание отвергает. Тем не менее мне было жизненно необходимо «переселиться» — на время — в мир неорганический. Я инстинктивно понимал, что это мой единственный шанс выжить.
> 
> «Я не человек. Я — автомат. Машина, которая не должна ничего чувствовать. Только вперед!»
> ...

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В свою очередь рекомендую книги Олега Лебедева (Стутишила) о беге:
http://www.lebedev.org.ua/press/

----------


## Нико

Можно и так.

----------


## Йен

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти пять полезностей медитации при ходьбе. Какие пять? (1) Человек становится способен [длительно] путешествовать [пешком]. (2) Он становится способным в усердии. (3) Он становится здоровым. (4) То, что он съел, выпил, поглотил, и распробовал, правильно переваривается. (5) Сосредоточение, обретаемое с помощью медитации при ходьбе, длится долго. Таковы пять полезностей медитации при ходьбе».

*Чанкама сутта.*

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Можно и так.


Сила Тайцзи:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZNzseOyaDk
Рубка дров хорошо также для постановки нокаутирующего удара. Рекомендовал чемпион СССР по боксу в тяжелом весе Н. Королев.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бег широко используется в зале чань-буддийской медитации. Вначале час в лотосе, затем час бега или быстрой ходьбы. Бег дает вибрацию клетки, благодаря чему организм избавляется от болезнетворной ци. Также бег укрепляет колени и связки, что хорошо для тренировки позы лотоса.

----------


## Йен

Для развеивания плотских желаний нужны осознанность и памятование. Неважно при этом - бегаешь ты, ходишь или сидишь )
А так можно и во время бега трусцой смотреть на попу впереди бегущей мадам, возжелая ее в мысЯх ))

----------


## Нико

> Сила Тайцзи:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZNzseOyaDk
> Рубка дров хорошо также для постановки нокаутирующего удара. Рекомендовал чемпион СССР по боксу в тяжелом весе Н. Королев.


Я не сомневаюсь в силах его сублимации!)))

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Духовный марафон японских монахов:
http://www.risk.ru/blog/204698

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Для развеивания плотских желаний нужны осознанность и памятование. Неважно при этом - бегаешь ты, ходишь или сидишь )
> А так можно и во время бега трусцой смотреть на попу впереди бегущей мадам, возжелая ее в мысЯх ))


При этом обязательно в очках и с сухарем в руках.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Прочитал «Бог»  :Big Grin:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бег мира:
https://www.peacerun.org/ru/
http://zabinfo.ru/140580

----------


## Фил

> Для развеивания плотских желаний нужны осознанность и памятование. Неважно при этом - бегаешь ты, ходишь или сидишь )
> А так можно и во время бега трусцой смотреть на попу впереди бегущей мадам, возжелая ее в мысЯх ))


Да-да, у Rammstein даже песня есть похабная Feuer Und Wasser (а впрочем у них все песни похабные  :Smilie:  )
А ведь профессиональным спортсменом был  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Бег широко используется в зале чань-буддийской медитации. Вначале час в лотосе, затем час бега или быстрой ходьбы. Бег дает вибрацию клетки, благодаря чему организм избавляется от болезнетворной ци. Также бег укрепляет колени и связки, что хорошо для тренировки позы лотоса.


Смотря как бегать,  где и в чем.  Травмы - явление не редкое даже при беге трусцой.

----------


## Дмитрон

Бег, как и другие виды спорта помогают израсходовать энергию. 
Я на байке гоняю.

----------


## Фил

На байке лучше. При беге очень большая ударная нагрузка на коленные суставы. Если бегать просто так, без техники,  то может кончиться очень плохо. Безопасней просто ходить, т.к. отсутствует фаза полета и приземления.
Но такой эйфории как от бега не будет, тупо лфк и офп.
По моему большинство на марафоны, трейлы и кроссы подсаживается из-за естественных наркотиков (адреналина, эндорфинов), а не заботы о здоровье.
Потому что потом отходняк как после запоя после 100 км с капельницей день лежат.
Очень противоречиво.....

----------


## Йен

Я и бегаю в парке и на велосипеде часами катаюсь, но никакого очищения от страстей, путем "трансформации низких энергий" при этом не замечаю )) Скорее наоборот - со временем тело становится сильнее и выносливее, способным запасать больше жизненной энергии,  со всеми вытекающими желаниями ) Чтобы от всяких нежелательных влечений избавляться, нужно, традиционно - охранять врата чувств пока бодрствуешь, быть осознанным. Марафоны тут ни при чем, только временно силы тратишь )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

У всех видимо по-разному.Я бегом трусцой вылечил привычный вывих коленного сустава. Хромал даже в свое время из-за этого.
Бег по горам в лесу на природе очищает особенно от городского загрязнения тела и души.
Йога бега в контакте:
https://m.vk.com/yoga_bega

----------


## Дмитрон

> На байке лучше. При беге очень большая ударная нагрузка на коленные суставы. Если бегать просто так, без техники,  то может кончиться очень плохо. Безопасней просто ходить, т.к. отсутствует фаза полета и приземления.
> Но такой эйфории как от бега не будет, тупо лфк и офп.


На байке нужно осторожнее. Правильная ростовка, геометрия рамы, высота сиденья, длинна шатунов педалей, что при сидении была вытянута полностью нога при полном нажиме вниз. Хорошая тормозная система. Бутылка с водой должна быть.

Если ростовка не правильная и байк не отрегулирован можно кончить свои колени. И это не излечимо.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я и бегаю в парке и на велосипеде часами катаюсь, но никакого очищения от страстей, путем "трансформации низких энергий" при этом не замечаю )) Скорее наоборот - со временем тело становится сильнее и выносливее, способным запасать больше жизненной энергии,  со всеми вытекающими желаниями ) Чтобы от всяких нежелательных влечений избавляться, нужно, традиционно - охранять врата чувств пока бодрствуешь, быть осознанным. Марафоны тут ни при чем, только временно силы тратишь )


Это есть. Через месяц-два кровообращение улучшается. Соответственно прилив крови и т.п. по утрам.
Найдите байкершу. У вас же нет обета целебата.

----------


## Фридегар

только что прибежал, да, прикольно. Чё там говорить. Встал и побежал.

----------


## Фридегар

> Смотря как бегать,  где и в чем.  Травмы - явление не редкое даже при беге трусцой.


...  на даче, на выходных свернул с просеки лесной моей. Думал просмотреть что там, а там скошенный заливной луг. Трава конечно скошена ровно, как газон. Только ямы вот там никто не засыпал, которых не видно под слоем ровной травы. Засмотрелся на окрестности... короче повернул ногу так, что если б связки были б не готовы, то все. Как в фильмах про партизан пришлось бы костыль мастерить из подручных средств. А так, вроде ничего, полежал с минуту, потом решился подвигать стопой, потом прошелся. И побежал дальше  :Smilie:  Под вечер, конечно, разнесло. Но вроде обошлось ... надо меньше о политике думать

----------


## Фил

Тогда лучше всего плавание.
Ничего не вывихнешь и не растянешь никогда.

----------


## Фридегар

да, после бега теперь и плавание  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Тогда лучше всего плавание.
> Ничего не вывихнешь и не растянешь никогда.


Утонуть можно.(((

----------


## Йен

> Найдите байкершу. У вас же нет обета целебата.


Что еще из дуккхи посоветуете? ))

----------


## Ostrbor

Не каждый может встать с дивана и сразу побежать. Ваше сердце может быть к этому не готово. И сильные нагрузки только навредят. Поищите в гугле что к чему, а также посмотрите про пульсометр.

----------


## Нико

> Тогда лучше всего плавание.
> Ничего не вывихнешь и не растянешь никогда.


Плавание реально повышает плотские желания. Нет, только на полу спать и на гвоздях!)))

----------


## Алик

> На байке нужно осторожнее. Правильная ростовка, геометрия рамы, высота сиденья, длинна шатунов педалей, что при сидении была вытянута полностью нога при полном нажиме вниз. Хорошая тормозная система. Бутылка с водой должна быть.
> 
> Если ростовка не правильная и байк не отрегулирован можно кончить свои колени. И это не излечимо.


Вначале решил, что Вы о мотоцикле пишете ). 
К сожалению , теперь мало кто велики по размеру рамы подбирает и сидушки по росту поднимают. Ездят на полусогнутых,как Волк из "Ну погоди" ).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Против плотских желаний хороши крайности: переедание, недоедание, чрезмерные физ.нагрузки, недосыпание, лежание сутками на диване...

Но, кмк., мирянам хорошо найти себе спутника\спутницу жизни. Любить и быть любимым\любимой - лучшее средство против похоти для мирян.

----------


## Йен

Ну да, христианские деятели еще в землю себя закапывали, чтобы от плотских страстей избавиться, только не помогало, потому что желания - в уме ) 
Зачем изобретать велосипед, Будда давно уже указал метод, нужно просто его практиковать )

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, христианские деятели еще в землю себя закапывали, чтобы от плотских страстей избавиться, только не помогало, потому что желания - в уме ) 
> Зачем изобретать велосипед, Будда давно уже указал метод, нужно просто его практиковать )


Попробуйте. (Привязанность, помимо неведения - основная причина сансары). (((

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прочитал «Бог»


Каждый раз так читаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> Попробуйте. (Привязанность, помимо неведения - основная причина сансары). (((


Вы с кем сейчас разговаривали? ))

----------


## Ometoff

Только охрана чувств и только она. Секс это наркотик, спорт это наркотик, сладкая еда это наркотик, которые расходуются вашу энергию. Всё это препятствия на пути. Энергию надо скапливать и трансформировать, а не расходовать. Тогда будет результат. А для хорошего физического самочувствия йогу поможет хатха-йога.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Хатха-йога это тоже наркотик.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Энергию надо скапливать и трансформировать, а не расходовать. Тогда будет результат..


Для чего ?
Что значит результат ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хатха-йога это тоже наркотик.


При этом методы относящиеся к _дзок-риму_ , линии Горакша ; )

----------


## Нико

> Хатха-йога это тоже наркотик.


Хатха-йога, это безумный наркотик, потому что приятно).

----------


## Дубинин

> Хатха-йога это тоже наркотик.


Чего только москвачи не удумают: наркотики.. :Frown: 
Нет что- бы как деды завещали: отогнал садхану (головы и хвосты отсечь)- принял.. и свободен!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> При этом методы относящиеся к _дзок-риму_ , линии Горакша ; )


Не знаю, может быть вы нашли натха из линии Горакша, который вам передаёт методы дзогрима, но то, что обычно называется хатха-йогой сейчас на западе — это по сути тот же бег, только статический.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но то, что обычно называется хатха-йогой сейчас на западе — это по сути тот же бег, только статический.


Но это даёт людям спокойствие\безмятежность, радость\восторг и постижения, в принципе даёт то на что этот метод и направлен. На западе доморощенности не так то и много, в основном традиционные линии.

(п.с. Кстати _шаматха_, тоже "наркотик")

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Шаматха —это лекарство.

----------


## Ometoff

> Хатха-йога это тоже наркотик.


Конечно наркотик, но в нашем случае на данном этапе он выступает средством продвижения к цели, как и Дхарма. Достигнув цели, перейдя на тот берег они без привязанности отбрасываются

----------


## Ometoff

> Для чего ?
> Что значит результат ?


Думаю жизнеописание Великого йога Миларепы даст вам на это ответы. Миларепа не расходовал энергию на всё выше мною перечисленое. С помощью йоги он сублиммировал и трансформировал  энергию из грубой в более тонкую, благодаря чему и стал святым обладающим многими способностями, которые он бескорыстно направлял на благо всем живым существам.

----------


## Нико

> Думаю жизнеописание Великого йога Миларепы даст вам на это ответы. Миларепа не расходовал энергию на всё выше мною перечисленое. С помощью йоги он сублиммировал и трансформировал  энергию из грубой в более тонкую, благодаря чему и стал святым обладающим многими способностями, которые он бескорыстно направлял на благо всем живым существам.


Да ладно Вам! Джецун Мила мог достичь просветления ещё в его прошлой жизни.... А в той самой просто надо было изнурительным трудом очистить препятствия.

----------


## Ometoff

> Хатха-йога, это безумный наркотик, потому что приятно).


Если вам уже приятно и вы легко можете просидеть в асанах  по 3-4 часа без дискомфорта, то хатха-йогу как средство необходимо отбросить. Первые годы занятия хатха-йогой как правило приносят дискомфорт в теле. Это некоторого рода аскеза.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Думаю жизнеописание Великого йога Миларепы даст вам на это ответы. Миларепа не расходовал энергию на всё выше мною перечисленое. С помощью йоги он сублиммировал и трансформировал  энергию из грубой в более тонкую, благодаря чему и стал святым обладающим многими способностями, которые он бескорыстно направлял на благо всем живым существам.


Читал...
О том что "он сублиммировал и трансформировал  энергию из грубой в более тонкую, благодаря чему и стал святым обладающим многими способностями" - не припомню.

----------


## Ometoff

> Читал...
> О том что "он сублиммировал и трансформировал  энергию из грубой в более тонкую, благодаря чему и стал святым обладающим многими способностями" - не припомню.


А что же он там делал по вашему в пещере? Основная практика у него была если не ошибаюсь йога туммо. Благодаря йоге он как раз и достиг сверхспособностей, так как мотивация была безкорыстная.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что же он там делал по вашему в пещере? Основная практика у него была если не ошибаюсь йога туммо. Благодаря йоге он как раз и достиг сверхспособностей, так как мотивация была безкорыстная.


Мотивация первоначально была чтоб очиститься от последствий злодействий, затем понял ущербность самсары, затем пять правил, затем взрастил Бодхичитту и обет, затем ванг, затем садхана (если неошибаюсь Чакрасамвары ), затем  Махамудра, в  основном на основе _туммо_ (то что в хатха _агни или чандали_ зовётся).

Была ещё крайняя аскеза с голоданием, когда достижения туммо пропали, вот тогда он поев открыл письмо Марпы, где были наставления по упражнениям хатха и рекомендации обязательно правильно питаться (ну и другие рекомендации). Последовав рекомендациям достижения туммо возобновились и были основой более глубоких прозрений\постижений Махамудры. 
О отбрасывании практик вроде не шлось, только об отбрасывании крайностей.

Об этом всё написано в традиционных жизнеописаниях, без никаких сублимаций : )

имхо конечно, но лучше отбросить  интерпретации и обратиться к традиционным авторитетным источникам, напр. вот:
Поющий о свободе. Жизнь великого йогина Миларепы

----------


## Нико

> Если вам уже приятно и вы легко можете просидеть в асанах  по 3-4 часа без дискомфорта, то хатха-йогу как средство необходимо отбросить. Первые годы занятия хатха-йогой как правило приносят дискомфорт в теле. Это некоторого рода аскеза.


Я занималась года 2-3 ею. И это был своего рода экстаз физический. Перестала заниматься, когда это почуствовала. Аскеза - это практика Нюнгне.

----------


## Ometoff

> Мотивация первоначально была чтоб очиститься от последствий злодействий, затем понял ущербность самсары, затем пять правил, затем взрастил Бодхичитту и обет, затем ванг, затем садхана (если неошибаюсь Чакрасамвары ), затем  Махамудра, в  основном на основе _туммо_ (то что в хатха _агни или чандали_ зовётся).
> 
> Была ещё крайняя аскеза с голоданием, когда достижения туммо пропали, вот тогда он поев открыл письмо Марпы, где были наставления по упражнениям хатха и рекомендации обязательно правильно питаться (ну и другие рекомендации). Последовав рекомендациям достижения туммо возобновились и были основой более глубоких прозрений\постижений Махамудры. 
> О отбрасывании практик вроде не шлось, только об отбрасывании крайностей.
> 
> Об этом всё написано в традиционных жизнеописаниях, без никаких сублимаций : )
> 
> имхо конечно, но лучше отбросить  интерпретации и обратиться к традиционным авторитетным источникам, напр. вот:
> Поющий о свободе. Жизнь великого йогина Миларепы


Я же не спорю с вами, я это и хотел сказать, только другими словами. Миларепа всецело сконцентрировался на практике Дхармы и получил результат. В трудный момент и хатху использовал для укрепления физического тела, чтобы эффективно продолжить практику Дхармы, в том числе йогические практики. Я о том что упор в практику Дхармы надо делать, а не в бег. А для поддержки штанов и чтобы в асаны садиться как раз и понадобится хатха-йога лишь как один из инструментов на Пути.

----------


## Ometoff

> Я занималась года 2-3 ею. И это был своего рода экстаз физический. Перестала заниматься, когда это почуствовала. Аскеза - это практика Нюнгне.


Значит у вас хорошая карма. В основном первые полгода все на ковриках пыхтят, об удовольствии там и речи нет пока нет никакой растяжки. А кто то вообще ноги согнуть не может. Карма у всех разная.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я же не спорю с вами, я это и хотел сказать, только другими словами...


Так и я ж не спорю, просто заинтересовался, для чего скапливать и трансформировать энергию и какой будет этому результат.

Вы привели пример Джецюна Миларепы, но скапливания и трансформации я там не увидел, кмк, наоборот: интенсивный труд и раскрытие\постижение того что есть.

----------


## Ometoff

> Так и я ж не спорю, просто заинтересовался, для чего скапливать и трансформировать энергию и какой будет этому результат.
> 
> Вы привели пример Джецюна Миларепы, но скапливания и трансформации я там не увидел, кмк, наоборот: интенсивный труд и раскрытие\постижение того что есть.


Как раз интенсивным трудом и аскезой скапливается энергия, а прожиганием жизни например употребление наркотиков, алкоголя, чрезмерный  секс, профессиональный спорт, ежедневный просмотр телевизора вся энергия растрачивается и мы скатываешся по наклонной. Ну пусть для вас это будет не энергия а карма. Человек совершенствующий себя в духовном плане накапливает благ карму и благодаря этому обретает мудрость, переходит на другое качество существования. А общество потребления наслаждается жизнью в своё удовольствие и прожига всю ранее накопленную благую карму и перераждается в нижних мирах. Я об этом. Вообщем не бегать а усиленно практиковать нужно по мере возможности. Не бегом а практикой Дхармы вообщем необходимо совершенствовать себя и окружающий мир.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как раз интенсивным трудом и аскезой скапливается энергия, а прожиганием жизни например употребление наркотиков, алкоголя, чрезмерный  секс, профессиональный спорт, ежедневный просмотр телевизора вся энергия растрачивается и мы скатываешся по наклонной. Ну пусть для вас это будет не энергия а карма. Человек совершенствующий себя в духовном плане накапливает благ карму и благодаря этому обретает мудрость, переходит на другое качество существования. А общество потребления наслаждается жизнью в своё удовольствие и прожига всю ранее накопленную благую карму и перераждается в нижних мирах. Я об этом. Вообщем не бегать а усиленно практиковать нужно по мере возможности. Не бегом а практикой Дхармы вообщем необходимо совершенствовать себя и окружающий мир.


Спасибо! Теперь понял о чём Вы.
Алкоголь, всякие чрезмерные приятности и особенно наркотики - сжигают очень много позитивной кармы, благих потенций, позитивных отпечатков в уме (заслуги\пуньи).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Конечно наркотик, но в нашем случае на данном этапе он выступает средством продвижения к цели, как и Дхарма. Достигнув цели, перейдя на тот берег они без привязанности отбрасываются


Так и бег может выступать средством продвижения, как и Дхарма. И даже алкоголь может выступать средством продвижения, как и Дхарма.

При этом ничего специфически буддийского в хатха-йоге нет, мотивации бодхичитты нет, сама по себе она на другой берег не переводит.

----------


## Ometoff

> Так и бег может выступать средством продвижения, как и Дхарма. И даже алкоголь может выступать средством продвижения, как и Дхарма.
> 
> При этом ничего специфически буддийского в хатха-йоге нет, мотивации бодхичитты нет, сама по себе она на другой берег не переводит.


Так самого по себе вообще ничего не существует. Я же говорю хатха только как инструмент и в комплексе с бодхичиттой. Без мотивации бодхичитты в нашем деле никуда. Вот только кто следует за Буддой не употребляет ни грамма алкоголя, ну за исключением ритуальные части и лечения.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Как инструмент в комплексе с бодхичиттой может быть и бег. Это выдумки, будто при хатха-йоге сохраняется энергия, а при беге рассеивается. Если мы имеем в виду тепловую энергию, то рассеивается и там, и там. Если внимание, то никто не мешает бежать внимательно. Если это пунья, то она накапливается или не накапливается исключительно в соответствии с мотивацией. Бег сам по себе не является неблагим поступком. Или вы под энергией, которую нужно сохранять понимаете вообще что-то совсем другое?

----------


## Ometoff

> Как инструмент в комплексе с бодхичиттой может быть и бег. Это выдумки, будто при хатха-йоге сохраняется энергия, а при беге рассеивается. Если мы имеем в виду тепловую энергию, то рассеивается и там, и там. Если внимание, то никто не мешает бежать внимательно. Если это пунья, то она накапливается или не накапливается исключительно в соответствии с мотивацией. Бег сам по себе не является неблагим поступком. Или вы под энергией, которую нужно сохранять понимаете вообще что-то совсем другое?


Тапас – это максимально возможный самоконтроль эмоций, мыслей, слов, действий и постоянства продвижения к намеченным жизненным вехам.

Отсутствие самоконтроля приводит к господству прихотей ума над разумом. Поэтому без тапаса невозможно достичь успеха ни в йоге, ни в жизни.

Тапас и внутренняя энергия

Каждое наше проявление (действие, мысль и т.п.) требует энергии. Если у человека нет энергии, то он даже вдох сделать не сможет.

Даже для людей, у которых энергии хватает только на то, чтобы только поддерживать жизнь физического тела, тапас предлагает эффективные методы сохранения и накопления жизненной силы.

Вот один из них, самый простой. Чтобы понять механизм его действия, достаточно осознать, что любая мысленная активность, любое направление внимания к чему-либо приводит к энергетическим затратам.

А что делает современный человек? Проснувшись утром, он включает телевизор, радио, компьютер, телефон. Его внимание направляется на сюжеты сериалов, новостные сообщения, рекламные ролики, компьютерную «реальность». Он едет на работу, а глаза его скользят по бигбордам и красочным объявлениям. Он отдает свою энергию бессмысленным досужим разговорам, развлечениям в Интернете, негативным мыслям или пустым мечтаниям. Вечером, устав за день, он все равно упирает внимание в телевизионные передачи или компьютер, продолжая подпитывать их своей энергией. Его можно сравнить с энергетическим донором, от которого питаются все, кому не лень.

Йог, который реализует принцип тапаса, не будет так поступать. Он ценит время, силы, энергию. Он не распыляется на ненужную мишуру окружающего мира, а четко понимает, куда стоит тратить бесценную мощь своей энергии.

----------


## Ometoff

Я про жизненную энергию, которая должна направляться в идеале на всеобщее благо. То есть на практику Дхармы, продвижение по пути на благо всем живым существам.

----------


## Ometoff

Хатха поможет вам сесть в падмасану, которая в свою очередь сильно поспособствует вашему продвижению по пути йоги ( читай Дхармы). В беге нет ничего плохого, просто если есть проблемы с падмасаной, то хатха вам в этом поможет, а бег нет. Я об этом хотел сказать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тапас – это максимально возможный самоконтроль эмоций, мыслей, слов, действий и постоянства продвижения к намеченным жизненным вехам.
> 
> .


Вставлю ещё свои пять копеек : )

Тапас - пламенность, горение, устремлённость. Полная самоотдача на пути к выбранной цели.
(как в русском языке есть - _гореть на работе_)

Самоконтроль это - Яма. 
(часто при переводах путают с именем  бога смерти Яма (двойник\парный\близнец),  но Яма в йоге это именно - тягость, гнёт, контроль, запрет, ограничение.
(так уж вышло, что Яма-запрет и Яма-близнец(бог который) это слова омонимы))

----------


## Йен

Самма ваяма - правильное усилие, один из элементов Восьмеричного пути.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я про жизненную энергию, которая должна направляться в идеале на всеобщее благо. То есть на практику Дхармы, продвижение по пути на благо всем живым существам.


Ошибаетесь. Бег трусцой укрепляет ноги, коленные связки и способствует падмасане. А также укрепляет сердце, легкие,повышает иммунитет, способствует накоплению позитивной энергии. Если бы не бег, я бы не смог в лотос сесть, так как был привычный вывих колена

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Хатха поможет вам сесть в падмасану, которая в свою очередь сильно поспособствует вашему продвижению по пути йоги ( читай Дхармы). В беге нет ничего плохого, просто если есть проблемы с падмасаной, то хатха вам в этом поможет, а бег нет. Я об этом хотел сказать.


Бег трусцой и падмасана идут рядом. После падмасаны легкий бег также способствует циркуляции крови в затекших от долгого сидения ногах. Это медитативный бег. Единство статической и динамической медитации.

----------


## Ometoff

> Ошибаетесь. Бег трусцой укрепляет ноги, коленные связки и способствует падмасане. А также укрепляет сердце, легкие,повышает иммунитет, способствует накоплению позитивной энергии. Если бы не бег, я бы не смог в лотос сесть, так как был привычный вывих колена


Я очень рад что бег вам помог. У каждого всё индивидуально. Мне вот бег никак пока не помогает бороться с плоскими желаниями. Иду на стадион, по пути навстречу идут девушки одна краше другой, да и на стадионе тоже. Контроль чувств, осознанность и мудрость  помогают больше чем бег.

----------


## Антарадхана

Будда не бегал, и другим этого не советовал. Лучшее для борьбы с плотскими желаниями - это понимание аничча, дуккха и анатта всех явлений, а также видение отвратительности и непривлекательности человеческого тела.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бег мира в Чите  11 июля с.г.:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Будда не бегал, и другим этого не советовал. Лучшее для борьбы с плотскими желаниями - это понимание аничча, дуккха и анатта всех явлений, а также видение отвратительности и непривлекательности человеческого тела.


Вы с ним знакомы были? Человек и чтобы не бегал :Wink: . Аничча, дуккха и анатта - а по русски умеете говорить?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Человек и чтобы не бегал.


Бывает такое. Когда торопиться некуда.





> Аничча, дуккха и анатта - а по русски умеете говорить?


Это буддийский форум, и поэтому тут вполне допустимо употреблять буддийскую терминологию.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Бывает такое. Когда торопиться некуда.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Это буддийский форум, и поэтому тут вполне допустимо употреблять буддийскую терминологию.


Как некуда торопиться? А спасать и освобождать живых существ? Здесь просят дать проповедь, там просят, ни минуты свободного времени, везде надо успеть. Сиддхартха был из кшатриев, воинов. Он регулярно занимался бегом. Это у него вошло в привычку.
М.В.Ломоносов выступал против засорения родного языка непонятными иностранными словами. Термин можно употреблять и на родном понятном языке.

----------


## Йен

> Сиддхартха был из кшатриев, воинов. Он регулярно занимался бегом. Это у него вошло в привычку.


Традиции разные. В Тхераваде монахам нельзя физ. упражнениями заниматься, для этого есть медитация при ходьбе и работы по уборке монастыря ) 
Для мирян таких ограничений нет.
Это в Шаолинях монахи поголовно супергимнасты-акробаты )

----------


## Антарадхана

> Сиддхартха был из кшатриев, воинов. Он регулярно занимался бегом. Это у него вошло в привычку.


А затем он 6 лет избавлялся от привычек. Мы же, когда говорим Будда, подразумеваем Готаму, уже достигшего Пробуждения. После Пробуждения, он не бегу учил, а избавлению от неведения, жажды, привязанностей и страданий.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А затем он 6 лет избавлялся от привычек. Мы же, когда говорим Будда, подразумеваем Готаму, уже достигшего Пробуждения. После Пробуждения, он не бегу учил, а избавлению от неведения, жажды, привязанностей и страданий.


Вроде шесть лет шёл ошибочным путём крайней аскезы.

А ведь полному избавлению от неведения, жажды, привязанностей и страданий - он бхикшу учил.
Остальным то ведь можно и побегать.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бхикшу и надо бегать, чтобы пузо не росло :Smilie:  Бодхидхарма не случайно физ.упражнения ввел и ушу в Шаолине. Сознание и тело нужно тренировать параллельно.

----------


## Йен

Монахи один раз в день едят, так что пузо вряд ли вырастет ),  а физ. упр. направленные на создание сильного тела, будут способствовать усилению привязанности к нему. Видимо поэтому они и под запретом в Тхераваде.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тапас – это максимально возможный самоконтроль эмоций, мыслей, слов, действий и постоянства продвижения к намеченным жизненным вехам.
> 
> Отсутствие самоконтроля приводит к господству прихотей ума над разумом. Поэтому без тапаса невозможно достичь успеха ни в йоге, ни в жизни.
> 
> Тапас и внутренняя энергия
> 
> Каждое наше проявление (действие, мысль и т.п.) требует энергии. Если у человека нет энергии, то он даже вдох сделать не сможет.
> 
> Даже для людей, у которых энергии хватает только на то, чтобы только поддерживать жизнь физического тела, тапас предлагает эффективные методы сохранения и накопления жизненной силы.
> ...


Да с чего вы взяли, что бег вреден (не для тхеравадинских монахов, им Будда запретил, а вообще для мирян), и что с помощью бега нельзя накопить жизненную энергию? Накопить жизненную энергию, не растрачивая её, очень трудно. В результате вы будете тратить огромное количество энергии, пытаясь удержать её и не растратить. Именно поэтому путь архата — самый долгий и трудный. Гораздо проще накопить её, если вкладывать её в доброе — таков путь бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттва обращает всё на благо других, в том числе и бег. Например, можно бегать вокруг ступы и накапливать заслуги. А уж про высшие учения я не говорю, они позволяют получать жизненную энергию вообще из всего, даже из компьютерной реальности.

По аналогии, если деньги никуда не вкладывать, а только экономить, понадобится очень много времени, чтобы накопить богатство, кроме того, уйма денег уйдёт на сейфы и охрану. А можно вложить деньги в дело и заработать ещё больше денег. А тантрики играют на бирже  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бег мира в Чите 11 июля, фоторепортаж:
https://www.chita.ru/foto/89186/

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Монахи один раз в день едят, так что пузо вряд ли вырастет ),  а физ. упр. направленные на создание сильного тела, будут способствовать усилению привязанности к нему. Видимо поэтому они и под запретом в Тхераваде.


Видел информацию о созерцательном ретрите , проводил наставник Тхеравады (вроде бхиккху) и там в расписании были и занятия асанами. 
Также попадалась информация, где бхиккху обучают молодёжь различным местным системам укрепления тела, цигуну и даже боксу. 
Возможно запрет на физ. упражнения у бхиккху, не во всех странах Тхеравады, возможно в разных Сангхах по разному дела обстоят.

Также почемуто у меня есть предположение, что если и запрещают, то индивидуально, в основном саманерам, а бхиккху после определённого стажа сами принимают решения. 
Не думаю, что всё так жёстко и однозначно в этом вопросе.

Как с этим в Тайе дела обстоят, в разных Ватах, у разных наставников ?

----------


## Йен

> Видел информацию о созерцательном ретрите , проводил наставник Тхеравады (вроде бхиккху) и там в расписании были и занятия асанами. 
> Также попадалась информация, где бхиккху обучают молодёжь различным местным системам укрепления тела, цигуну и даже боксу. 
> Возможно запрет на физ. упражнения у бхиккху, не во всех странах Тхеравады, возможно в разных Сангхах по разному дела обстоят.
> 
> Также почемуто у меня есть предположение, что если и запрещают, то индивидуально, в основном саманерам, а бхиккху после определённого стажа сами принимают решения. 
> Не думаю, что всё так жёстко и однозначно в этом вопросе.
> 
> Как с этим в Тайе дела обстоят, в разных Ватах, у разных наставников ?


Спросите у Раудекса, он монах и говорит, что под запретом, а свод правил для вcех один, правда не факт, что его все соблюдают ) я бегающих монахов ни разу не видел, только делающих растяжку из йоги. На ретритах есть инструкторы хатха-йоги, это да, но у мирян на ретрите всего восемь обетов, а не 227.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Спросите у Раудекса, он монах и говорит, что под запретом, а свод правил для вcех один, правда не факт, что его все соблюдают ) я бегающих монахов ни разу не видел, только делающих растяжку из йоги. На ретритах есть инструкторы хатха-йоги, это да, но у мирян на ретрите всего восемь обетов, а не 227.


Если действительно под запретом, то это похоже на мракобесие.

----------


## Фил

> Если действительно под запретом, то это похоже на мракобесие.


Так а если есть 1 раз в день, спать (сколько они спят?) 5 часов?
Разве на что-то вообще силы остануться, на бег?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спросите у Раудекса, он монах и говорит, что под запретом, а свод правил для вcех один, правда не факт, что его все соблюдают ) я бегающих монахов ни разу не видел, только делающих растяжку из йоги. На ретритах есть инструкторы хатха-йоги, это да, но у мирян на ретрите всего восемь обетов, а не 227.


Ну бег, как физ.упражнение, для стран этого региона(ЮВА, Индии...) вроде вообще не типичен. Это скорее работа : ) Там издревле народу и особенно монахам приходилось пеше, скорым шагом, преодолевать огромные расстояния. 

Интересует более обще, то что можно обозначить как физ. упражнения. Различного рода гимнастика в статике, движении и дыхательные упр., судя по всему всётаки присутствуют в Тае, Мьянме(Бирме) и др. странах региона. И как бы некоторые местные монахи занимаются этим.  Что касается Винаи, то думаю им видней, особенно местным бхиккху со стажем. Всётаки у них живая\жизненная\интегрированная в жизнь традиция.
 Интересует как там оно на самом деле есть, а не то как вроде бы оно должно было бы быть.

А в Тае ведь ещё и бокс, и различные разновидности цигун особенно на севере. 

имхо: кмк, чтото уж слишком жёстко на западе, среди западных буддистов, запреты предносятся и превозносятся. Чуть ли не аскеза в крайних христианских формах, с налётом исламской жёсткости и раввинским следованиям\исследованием каждой буквочки закона.

----------


## Йен

> Если действительно под запретом, то это похоже на мракобесие.


Мракобесием можно называть омрачения ума, но не буддийскую Винайю. Правила для бхиккху не просто так создавались.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если действительно под запретом, то это похоже на мракобесие.


Правила Винаи Будда устанавливал, и бегать он запретил. И помимо этого наставлял, что бхиккху должен ходить медленно, размеренно, выпрямив спину, сохраняя достоинство, не суетится и не спешить, осознавая при ходьбе каждый шаг. Бегающие монахи - это сюрреализм и абсурд какой-то.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Правила Винаи Будда устанавливал, и бегать он запретил. И помимо этого наставлял, что бхиккху должен ходить медленно, размеренно, выпрямив спину, сохраняя достоинство, не суетится и не спешить, осознавая при ходьбе каждый шаг. .


Вообщето в Виная нет запрета на бег, ни в линии Пратимокши Сарвастивада, ни в линии Тхеравада. Бег вооще не рассматривается как отдельное состояние тела, а входит в - _ходьбу_. (остальные три состояния: _сидение, лежание, стояние_)
То, что Вы перечислили - это класс правил, как нужно достойно себя вести, не терять уважения.
При этом младший по стажу монах, может ведь и побежать, выполняя указ старшего. И в этом не будет потери достоинства, наоборот правила услужения младших старшим, очень важны.

----------


## Ometoff

> Да с чего вы взяли, что бег вреден (не для тхеравадинских монахов, им Будда запретил, а вообще для мирян), и что с помощью бега нельзя накопить жизненную энергию? Накопить жизненную энергию, не растрачивая её, очень трудно. В результате вы будете тратить огромное количество энергии, пытаясь удержать её и не растратить. Именно поэтому путь архата — самый долгий и трудный. Гораздо проще накопить её, если вкладывать её в доброе — таков путь бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттва обращает всё на благо других, в том числе и бег. Например, можно бегать вокруг ступы и накапливать заслуги. А уж про высшие учения я не говорю, они позволяют получать жизненную энергию вообще из всего, даже из компьютерной реальности.
> 
> По аналогии, если деньги никуда не вкладывать, а только экономить, понадобится очень много времени, чтобы накопить богатство, кроме того, уйма денег уйдёт на сейфы и охрану. А можно вложить деньги в дело и заработать ещё больше денег. А тантрики играют на бирже


Я не говорил что бег вреден. Просто бег к буддийской практике не имеет отношения. Кто то согласно своей карме будет пить водку во имя Дхармы, кто то играть в компьютер возомня  себя йогином, а мы будем пыхтеть на коврике для йоги и в итоге сядем в падмасану, будем держать Аскезу не смотря телевизор и не слушая музыку, всю накопленную жизненную энергию мы будем направлять на благо живым существам. Давайте уже определимся и будем практиковать на все 100% и отбросим всё что нам мешает продвигаться по Пути либо будем и дальше оставаться на прежнем уровне и оправдывать свои слабости всем чем угодно.

----------


## Йен

> Вообщето в Виная нет запрета на бег, ни в линии Пратимокши Сарвастивада, ни в линии Тхеравада. Бег вооще не рассматривается как отдельное состояние тела, а входит в - _ходьбу_. (остальные три состояния: _сидение, лежание, стояние_)
> То, что Вы перечислили - это класс правил, как нужно достойно себя вести, не терять уважения.
> При этом младший по стажу монах, может ведь и побежать, выполняя указ старшего. И в этом не будет потери достоинства, наоборот правила услужения младших старшим, очень важны.


Здесь бег рассматривается как занятие спортом, а не просто шел-шел и вдруг побежал от злой собаки ) 
Кроме 227 правил Патимоккхи, есть еще и Секхийя: например, дукката - если бхиккху будет ездить на животном или велосипеде, или дуббхасита - если он произнесет вульгарное словечко. )
Детям - саманерам, кстати, бегать и играть не запрещают.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Здесь бег рассматривается как занятие спортом, а не просто шел-шел и вдруг побежал от злой собаки ) 
> Кроме 227 правил Патимоккхи, есть еще и Секхийя: например, дукката - если бхиккху будет ездить на животном или велосипеде, или дуббхасита - если он произнесет вульгарное словечко. )
> Детям - саманерам, кстати, бегать и играть не запрещают.


Вот вышеперечисленные правила достоинства, в сообщении ув. Антарадхана,  это и есть -  Секхийя : )
(что и можно понимать, как - достоинство, почёт, уважение, старшинство)

А было написано жёстко, якобы есть запрет - "бегать он запретил".

А так, каждый более менее сам решает, как ему достойно обществу себя преподнести. Как сохранять своё достоинство и уважение к себе, со стороны сообщества. 
Здесь  ещё и устои, традиции самого общества\сообщества\страны играют роль.

Естественно, уважающий себя человек, и даже не бхиккху, а просто почтенный гражданин - не будет ездить на велосипеде, произносить вульгарные слова, размахивать руками или передвигаться бегом :-) а будет: ходить медленно, размеренно, выпрямив спину, сохраняя достоинство, не суетится и не спешить, осознавая при ходьбе каждый шаг...
(хотя времена и нравы... :-))

----------


## Chikara

> Правила Винаи Будда устанавливал, и бегать он запретил. И помимо этого наставлял, что бхиккху должен ходить медленно, размеренно, выпрямив спину, сохраняя достоинство, не суетится и не спешить, осознавая при ходьбе каждый шаг. Бегающие монахи - это сюрреализм и абсурд какой-то.


Это не правила Винаи, а правила клериков Тетраграмматона).

----------


## Фридегар

забежали в Каббалу)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Закабалили )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Слава богу, что мы не в тхераваде. В Махаяне запрета на бег и спорт для монахов нет. А в школе чань занятие ушу, куда входит бег, рассматривается как буддийская практика. Единство практики чань и ушу - один из принципов практики в монастыре Шаолинь. Единство статической и динамической медитации.

----------


## Йен

> Естественно, уважающий себя человек, и даже не бхиккху, а просто почтенный гражданин - не будет ездить на велосипеде, произносить вульгарные слова, размахивать руками или передвигаться бегом :-) а будет: ходить медленно, размеренно, выпрямив спину, сохраняя достоинство, не суетится и не спешить, осознавая при ходьбе каждый шаг...
> (хотя времена и нравы... :-))


 Эти правила именно для бхиккху. С чего это уважающему себя почтенному гражданину - мирянину нельзя заниматься физкультурой или управлять транспортными средствами  (что бхиккху запрещено правилами ) , это вовсе не сделает его менее почтенным ). Физкультурой предписанной врачом, кстати, монахам можно заниматься, насколько я знаю. А вообще, Будда от ожирения прописал им подметание )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Эти правила именно для бхиккху. С чего это уважающему себя почтенному гражданину - мирянину нельзя заниматься физкультурой или управлять транспортными средствами  (что бхиккху запрещено правилами ) , это вовсе не сделает его менее почтенным ). Физкультурой предписанной врачом, кстати, монахам можно заниматься, насколько я знаю. А вообще, Будда от ожирения прописал им подметание )


Это я к тому, что правила Секхия какраз фиксируют этикет почтенного\уважаемого\важного поведения времени и региона. 
И в отличии от неизменности правил Пратимоккхи, при распространении Дхаммы в разные страны в Секхия акценты всётаки менялись в зависимости от обычаев и понятий той или иной страны. И вот сейчас даже в разных местах ЮВА эти акценты немного разные. 

К томуже наверное нужно добавить, что в северных и дальневосточных традициях Виная линий Сарвастивады и там есть  отличия от Винаи Тхеравады, отличия в основном не в правилах Пратимокши, а какраз именно в таких как Секхия.

----------


## Йен

> Слава богу, что мы не в тхераваде. В Махаяне запрета на бег и спорт для монахов нет. А в школе чань занятие ушу, куда входит бег, рассматривается как буддийский практика. Единство практики чань и ушу один из принципов практики в монастыре Шаолинь. Единство статической и динамической медитации.


Невозможно понять какой путь действительно ведет к цели, пока его не прошел. Можно только верить и надеяться. Хотя для коммерческого предприятия под названием Шаолинь, с доходом только от продажи входных билетов более ста миллионов юаней, это единство явно неплохо )
А Брюсами Ли я лично еще в детстве переболел )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не говорил что бег вреден. Просто бег к буддийской практике не имеет отношения.


Хатха-йога тоже не имеет отношения к буддийской практике, о чём тогда речь?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хатха-йога тоже не имеет отношения к буддийской практике, о чём тогда речь?


А вдруг имеет, может она из буддийской практики и вышла ?

(п.с. Это не значит, что  противник бега или какихто других физических дисциплин. Но вот вопрос происхождения именно хатха-йоги довольно интересный.)

----------


## Фил

> А вдруг имеет, может она из буддийской практики и вышла ?
> 
> (п.с. Это не значит, что  противник бега или какихто других физических дисциплин. Но вот вопрос происхождения именно хатха-йоги довольно интересный.)


не, ее Шива всем даровал!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> не, ее Шива всем даровал!


АдиНатх ?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вообщето в Виная нет запрета на бег, ни в линии Пратимокши Сарвастивада, ни в линии Тхеравада. Бег вооще не рассматривается как отдельное состояние тела, а входит в - _ходьбу_. (остальные три состояния: _сидение, лежание, стояние_)
> То, что Вы перечислили - это класс правил, как нужно достойно себя вести, не терять уважения.
> При этом младший по стажу монах, может ведь и побежать, выполняя указ старшего. И в этом не будет потери достоинства, наоборот правила услужения младших старшим, очень важны.


Нарушения таких правил не ведет к дисциплинарным взысканиям. Но монаха, регулярно нарушающего такие правила, могут и попросить покинуть монастырь.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Нарушения таких правил не ведет к дисциплинарным взысканиям. Но монаха регулярно нарушающего такие правила, могут и попросить покинуть монастырь.


Только в тхераваде.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Невозможно понять какой путь действительно ведет к цели, пока его не прошел. Можно только верить и надеяться. Хотя для коммерческого предприятия под названием Шаолинь, с доходом только от продажи входных билетов более ста миллионов юаней, это единство явно неплохо )
> А Брюсами Ли я лично еще в детстве переболел )


Пока его не прошёл, а уже опорочил.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Только в тхераваде.


Насколько я знаю, в махаянских версиях Винаи, эти правила тоже присутствуют. Тут уже вопрос к тщательности соблюдения Винаи. Но что-то я не слышал о бегающих гелонгах или дзэнских бхикшу.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Насколько я знаю, в махаянских версиях Винаи, эти правила тоже присутствуют. Тут уже вопрос к тщательности соблюдения Винаи. Но что-то я не слышал о бегающих гелонгах или дзэнских бхикшу.


Сплошь и рядом. Многие бегают регулярно. Таких запретов в Винае Махаяны нет. Наоборот, приветствуются занятия спортом, бег и т.д. Особенно в Китае, наряду со строгим воздержанием от употребления мяса. Здоровый образ жизни, одним словом.
Во многих залах медитации после сидения в позе лотоса, обязательно практикуется бег и быстрая ходьба. Также в монастыре Шаолинь - первый монастырь чань-буддизма, регулярно занимаются ушу, бегом, как динамической медитацией, которая дополняет статическую. В остальных монастырях это тоже только приветствуется, наряду с медитацией в лотосе, которая является основной практикой.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Таких запретов в Винае Махаяны нет.


Вы в этом уверены? Ведь правила Винаи тхеравады, дхармагуптаки и сарвастивады не сильно отличаются друг от друга.




> Сплошь и рядом.


Ну так и землю возделывают, что Будда монахам запрещал. И боевыми искусствами занимаются. А в Японии, в сингон и тэндай по моему, целые ордена монахов-воинов были, которые в войнах участие принимали. О чем это, по вашему говорит?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вы в этом уверены? Ведь правила Винаи тхеравады, дхармагуптаки и сарвастивады не сильно отличаются друг от друга.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну так и землю возделывают, что Будда монахам запрещал. И боевыми искусствами занимаются. А в Японии, в сингон и тэндай по моему, целые ордена монахов-воинов были, которые в войнах участие принимали. О чем это по вашему говорит?


Уверен. 
В тхераваде не представлено полное учение Будды, только Малая колесница. 
В освободительных, справедливых войнах участвовали монахи монастыря Шаолинь и других, но на период войны снимали с себя обеты монаха, так как надо было убивать агрессоров (как в период войны с фашистской Японией в Китае)
Традиция единства медитации и земледелия очень древняя. Монахи не сидят на шее у мирян, отращивая пузо, бездельничая, а занимаются трудом, стараются быть на самообеспечении. В период голода, войн монастыри даже принимают беженцев и кормят голодающих.
Как же так тхеравадинские монахи поедают без угрызения совести тела животных? Как вы считаете, это правильно?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Уверен.


Проверьте, может быть эта уверенность ошибочная.




> В тхераваде не представлено полное учение Будды, только Малая колесница.


В школе чань нет собственной Винаи, там используется Виная школы дхармагуптака. А дхармагуптака, по классификации махаяны - это школа хинаяны. Какой ужас  :Smilie: 




> Традиция единства медитации и земледелия очень древняя. Монахи не сидят на шее у мирян, отращивая пузо, бездельничая, а занимаются трудом, стараются быть на самообеспечении. В период голода, войн монастыри даже принимают беженцев и кормят голодающих.


Тем не менее Будда давал четкие наставления монахам на этот счет: не повреждать растений и землю, и жить исключительно подаянием.




> Как же так тхеравадинские монахи поедают без угрызения совести тела животных? Как вы считаете, это правильно?


Если монах получил мясо или рыбу в качестве подаяния, в этом нет никакого проступка. Будда разрешил монахам есть трижды чистое мясо.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Проверьте, может быть эта уверенность ошибочная.
> 
> 
> 
> В школе чань нет собственной Винаи, там используется Виная школы дхармагуптака. А дхармагуптака, по классификации махаяны - это школа хинаяны. Какой ужас 
> 
> 
> 
> Тем не менее Будда давал четкие наставления монахам на этот счет: не повреждать растений и землю, и жить исключительно подаянием.
> ...


Спорить здесь бессмысленно. Вы выбрали тхераваду, я вас поздравляю. Я выбрал махаяну. Они отличаются, во многих вопросах полностью. К слову, как мясо может быть чистым, да ещё трижды? Может это самообман?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Спорить здесь бессмысленно. Вы выбрали тхераваду, я вас поздравляю. Я выбрал махаяну. Они отличаются, во многих вопросах полностью. К слову, как мясо может быть чистым, да ещё трижды?


Так мы о доктринальных вопросах и не спорим. Вопрос исключительно о правилах Винаи.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, а как там, в Винае? Неужели какой-нибудь монах оздоровительным бегом занимался в уместном месте (т.е. не на деревенских улицах) с целью укрепления здоровья и "борьбы с плотскими желаниями", а Будда осудил это? Можете историю привести? Насколько я помню, нерадивые монахи занимались всякой легкомысленной чепухой, в том числе бегали перед слонами, лошадьми, повозками и т.д. Но как я понимаю, они это делали для забавы, для развлечений. Помимо этого они играли во всевозомжные игры, танцевали с танцовщицами, делали женские урашения из цветов, которые сами же выращивали и т.д. Т.е. как я понимаю, именно такое поведение осуждалось Буддой. В Дхаммападе говорится, что "здоровье - наилучшее приобретение". И, как мне кажется, если монах занимается общеукрепляющими физическими упражнениями именно чтобы быть хорошим монахом, то в чем проблема? Кстати, министерство здравоохранения Таиланда уже давно бьет тревогу из-за неудовлетворительного состояния здоровья монахов. Какая польза от плохого здоровья? Лично я не вижу никакой проблемы если скорректировать какие-то правила в соответствии с современными представлениями о здоровом образе жизни.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Так мы о доктринальных вопросах и не спорим. Вопрос исключительно о правилах Винаи.


Первая заповедь Винаи не убий. Если монах поедает мясо животных, значит он участвует в убийстве животных. Так как, поедая мясо, он создаёт на него спрос. Убивают животных за него другие, а он их потом поедает.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ну, а как там, в Винае? Неужели какой-нибудь монах оздоровительным бегом занимался в уместном месте (т.е. не на деревенских улицах) с целью укрепления здоровья и "борьбы с плотскими желаниями", а Будда осудил это? Можете историю привести? Насколько я помню, нерадивые монахи занимались всякой легкомысленной чепухой, в том числе бегали перед слонами, лошадьми, повозками и т.д. Но как я понимаю, они это делали для забавы, для развлечений. Помимо этого они играли во всевозомжные игры, танцевали с танцовщицами, делали женские урашения из цветов, которые сами же выращивали и т.д. Т.е. как я понимаю, именно такое поведение осуждалось Буддой. В Дхаммападе говорится, что "здоровье - наилучшее приобретение". И, как мне кажется, если монах занимается общеукрепляющими физическими упражнениями именно чтобы быть хорошим монахом, то в чем проблема? Кстати, министерство здравоохранения Таиланда уже давно бьет тревогу из-за неудовлетворительного состояния здоровья монахов. Какая польза от плохого здоровья? Лично я не вижу никакой проблемы если скорректировать какие-то правила в соответствии с современными представлениями о здоровом образе жизни.


Не всё потеряно для тхеравады, природа будды у каждого есть :Kiss:

----------


## Антарадхана

> И, как мне кажется, если монах занимается общеукрепляющими физическими упражнениями именно чтобы быть хорошим монахом, то в чем проблема?


Мирскую жизнь ведь оставляют не для того, что-бы получать удовольствия от существования, а для того, чтобы избавиться от привязанности к любым удовольствиям, в т.ч. к самому существованию, что-бы достичь полного угасания.




> Лично я не вижу никакой проблемы если скорректировать какие-то правила в соответствии с современными представлениями о здоровом образе жизни.


Вы не видите проблем, что-бы скорректировать одни правила, кто-то другой не видит проблем, что-бы скорректировать другие. А кто то готов скорректировать доктрину, в соответствии со своим пониманием, в связи с чем и происходит упадок Дхаммы.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если монах поедает мясо животных, значит он участвует в убийстве животных. Так как, поедая мясо, он создаёт на него спрос. Убивают животных за него другие, а он их потом поедает.


Он не покупает мяса, и поэтому не создает на него спрос. Дадут подаяние мясом, он съест мясо, дадут другими продуктами, он съест другие продукты. Спрос - это экономический термин http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/econ_dict/13914

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Он не покупает мяса, и поэтому не создает на него спрос. Спрос - это экономический термин http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/econ_dict/13914


Но он вольно или невольно является заказчиком мяса. Заказчиком убийства животных. Как бы мы это не называли экономическими или неэкономическими терминами.
Если бы он не ел мяса, ему бы мясо не предлагали. Кроме того, воздерживаясь от употребления мяса, монах бы дал положительный пример мирянам. И они бы меньше убивали домашних животных. В Китае, Тибете сейчас проводят ритуал отпускания животных на волю.Выкупают рыбу, птиц, которые пошли бы на убой и затем на стол мясоедам,  и отпускают их на волю.
Тхеравадины пытаются самооправдаться в этом вопросе, но всё это лишь для самоуспокоения и самообмана. И даже подогнали под своё чревоугодие буддийский канон. Усматриваю здесь также нарушение заповеди Не лгать (прежде всего самому себе).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вдруг имеет, может она из буддийской практики и вышла ?
> 
> (п.с. Это не значит, что  противник бега или какихто других физических дисциплин. Но вот вопрос происхождения именно хатха-йоги довольно интересный.)


Если имеет, то я признаю, что заблуждался.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Но он вольно или невольно является заказчиком мяса. Заказчиком убийства животных.


Нет, не является, Будда четко разъясняет этот момент, говоря о трижды чистом мясе. Если миряне сами едят и готовят для себя мясо, то они это мясо дадут в качестве подаяния, а если сами не едят, то дадут какую-то не мясную пищу, которую готовят для себя. Нарушением является только тот случай, если монах выпрашивает у мирян какую-то лучшую пищу, в этом случае в Винае упоминается мясо, но не в связи с его происхождением, а потому что в Древней Индии оно было деликатесом, и осуждается сам факт выпрашивания более качественной и вкусной пищи: "Существуют улучшенные виды пищи, такие как гхи, "масло из плоти", масло, мед, патока (сахар), рыба, мясо, молоко и творог. Если какой-либо монах, не будучи больным, выпрашивает для себя такие улучшенные виды пищи, а затем ест их, такой поступок требует признания".

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мирскую жизнь ведь оставляют не для того, что-бы получать удовольствия от существования, а для того, чтобы избавиться от привязанности к любым удовольствиям, к самому существованию, что-бы достичь полного угасания.


Причем здесь удовольствие или неудовольствие? Если физические упражнения помогут монаху удержаться в монашестве, то какие проблемы? 
Смотрим Дхаммападу:



> 204. Здоровье – величайшая победа; удовлетворение – величайшее богатство;
>  доверие – лучший из родственников; нирвана – величайшее благо.


Другое дело, если из-за чрезмерной озабоченности, "опьяненности" здоровьем, человек оставлял монашество, то это, понятное дело, осуждалось Буддой. Но здесь, как я понимаю, имеется в виду бег, как укрепляющий и здоровье и практику (и монашество). Т.е. грубо говороря бег "удерживающий" в монашестве (или просто в практике). Как видим, в китайском буддизме такой опыт себя, как представляется, хорошо показал.

----------


## Vladiimir

> И помимо этого наставлял, что бхиккху должен ходить медленно, размеренно, выпрямив спину, сохраняя достоинство, не суетится и не спешить, осознавая при ходьбе каждый шаг.


Ну так у физически тренированных монахов и походка будет по настоящему полная достоинства и спина прямая и движения мышц он лучше осознавать будет.




> Бегающие монахи - это сюрреализм и абсурд какой-то.


Вот лично для меня, курящие монахи - сюрреализм и абсурд. Если бы я раньше знал, что некоторые монахи курят, то вряд ли заинтересовался бы буддизмом.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Причем здесь удовольствие или неудовольствие? Если физические упражнения помогут монаху удержаться в монашестве, то какие проблемы?


Лично у меня вызывает сомнение то, что бег является незаменимой панацеей, без которой монаху не обойтись, дабы поддерживать удовлетворительное здоровье.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Нет, не является, Будда четко разъясняет этот момент, говоря о трижды чистом мясе. Если миряне сами едят и готовят для себя мясо, то они это мясо дадут в качестве подаяния, а если сами не едят, то дадут какую-то не мясную пищу, которую готовят для себя. Нарушением является только тот случай, если монах выпрашивает у мирян какую-то лучшую пищу, в этом случае в Винае упоминается мясо, но не в связи с его происхождением, а потому что в Древней Индии оно было деликатесом, и осуждается сам факт выпрашивания более качественной и вкусной пищи: "Существуют улучшенные виды пищи, такие как гхи, "масло из плоти", масло, мед, патока (сахар), рыба, мясо, молоко и творог. Если какой-либо монах, не будучи больным, выпрашивает для себя такие улучшенные виды пищи, а затем ест их, такой поступок требует признания".


Вот я и говорю подогнали буддийский канон под своё чревоугодие. Не Будда говорит, а тот, кто записывал и редактировал канон. Будда сам ничего не писал. Трижды чистое мясо - это нонсенс и абсурд.

----------


## Chikara

> Только в тхераваде.


Это не тхеравада, потому что в тхераваде нет таких запретов. Основа у тхеравады и махаяны одна, и подобное заблуждение порочит весь буддизм. Будет правильно, если Антарадхана докажет форуму свой вывод, ведь он утверждает о запрете бега от имени всей тхеравады и буддизма в целом. Думаю, нельзя позволять списывать подобные заблуждения на тхераваду и соглашаться. А то получится, что дозволено Юпитеру, не дозволено быку.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти пять полезностей медитации при ходьбе. Какие пять? (1) Человек становится способен [длительно] путешествовать [пешком]. (2) Он становится способным в усердии. (3) Он становится здоровым. (4) То, что он съел, выпил, поглотил, и распробовал, правильно переваривается. (5) Сосредоточение, обретаемое с помощью медитации при ходьбе, длится долго. Таковы пять полезностей медитации при ходьбе».
Чанкама сутта.

Под ходьбой здесь я понимаю имеется в виду движение, куда собственно относится и бег.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Лично у меня вызывает сомнение то, что бег является незаменимой панацеей, без которой монаху не обойтись, дабы поддерживать удовлетворительное здоровье.


Но вот, например, я не могу обойтись без коротких пробежек, без того, чтобы не набирать вес. Но я не специалист и не имею мало-мальски серьезного опыта бега (например, о том, что есть техника бега, узнал только из этой темы). Но, врачи, как я понимаю, говорят, что физические упражнения нужны для поддержания здоровья. Вот у Еше Нинбо, вроде, есть хороший опыт бега - я ему здесь доверяю.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вот я и говорю подогнали буддийский канон под своё чревоугодие. Не Будда говорит, а тот, кто записывал и редактировал канон. Будда сам ничего не писал. Трижды чистое мясо - это нонсенс и абсурд.


Это говорил Будда. Так сохранили в устной традиции, а затем записали в письменном виде. Если вы в это не верите, то вы следуете каким-то своим внутренним убеждениям, и выбираете из Учения Будды, только то, с чем готовы согласиться, и отметаете то, с чем не согласны.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это говорил Будда. Так сохранили в устной традиции, а затем записали в письменном виде. Если вы в это не верите, то вы следуете каким-то своим внутренним убеждениям, и выбираете из Учения Будды, только то, с чем готовы согласиться, и отметаете то, с чем не согласны.


По разному записывали. 
Вы выбираете только то, с чем готовы согласиться, и отметаете то, с чем не согласны :Smilie: 
Печать сердца Будды вообще передаётся от сердца к сердцу от учителя к ученику и через книжку не передаётся, так как это невозможно. Подобно тому, как учить человека плавать по книжке, или научить боксу по книжке.

----------


## Chikara

> Это говорил Будда. Так сохранили в устной традиции, а затем записали в письменном виде. Если вы в это не верите, то вы следуете каким-то своим внутренним убеждениям, и выбираете из Учения Будды, только то, с чем готовы согласиться, и отметаете то, с чем не согласны.


Это говорит Антарадхана (08.02.2016), а не Будда. Вы сейчас этим постом очень убедительно показали кто Вы есть и доказали свою правоту). Не надо примазываться к тхераваде и строить из себя клирика.)

----------


## Vladiimir

Вроде же была когда-то тема про некоторых тайских аджанов, которые устраивали для монахов пробежки по джунглям. По крайней мере, вот упоминание об этом:



> (...) А некоторые аджаны в Таиланде пошли ещё дальше и устраивают для молодых монахов марш-бросок по джунглям, с проваливанием по пояс в болота и т.п. радостями. Только это всё ревность не по разуму. (...)


Полагаю, что аджаны знают и понимают Винаю.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это не тхеравада, потому что в тхераваде нет таких запретов.


Нет *дословного* запрета: "бегать запрещено". Но это вытекает из наставлений в суттах, из правил поведения и канонических историй из Винаи, где рассказываются случаи, при каких обстоятельствах Буддой было введено то или иное правило, а также из канонических комментариев к Винае. В частности правила:

Я буду носить нижнюю /верхнюю/ одежду, обернутую вокруг тела: это правило должно соблюдаться.
Я буду ходить /сидеть/ хорошо одетым в людном месте: это правило должно соблюдаться.
Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с одеждой, подтянутой вверх: это правило должно соблюдаться.
Я буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с глазами, опущенными вниз: это правило должно соблюдаться.
Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с наклоненным телом: это правило должно соблюдаться.
Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, размахивая руками: это правило должно соблюдаться.
Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, размахивая головой: это правило должно соблюдаться.
Я не буду ходить в людном месте на цыпочках или на коленях: это правило должно соблюдаться.

Также монахам не положено наблюдать мирские игрища, состязания и т.п.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В Тае при содействии буддийских монастырей лечат от зависимостей, включая бег по джунглям.
http://stop-drugs.net/specialist/482401

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Нет *дословного* запрета: "бегать запрещено". Но это вытекает из правил поведения и канонических историй из Винаи, где рассказываются случаи, при каких обстоятельствах Буддой было введено то или иное правило, а также из канонических комментариев к Винае. В частности правила:
> 
> Я буду носить нижнюю /верхнюю/ одежду, обернутую вокруг тела: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я буду ходить /сидеть/ хорошо одетым в людном месте: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с одеждой, подтянутой вверх: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с глазами, опущенными вниз: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с наклоненным телом: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, размахивая руками: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, размахивая головой: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> ...


Значит бегать не в людном, специально отведённом месте, предназначенном для укрепления здоровья и занятий спортом, а также на природе, а также в эстафетах для пропаганды здорового образа жизни, не запрещено.

----------


## Антарадхана

> В тае при содействии монастырей лечат от зависимостей, включая бег по джунглям.
> http://stop-drugs.net/specialist/482401


Мирянам никаких противопоказаний к бегу нет, их жизнь регламентируется только 5 или 8 обетами. А по вашей ссылке, это же бизнес-проект, там у них и рыбалка входит в программу. 




> Значит бегать не в людном, специально отведённом месте, предназначенном для укрепления здоровья и занятий спортом, а также на природе, не запрещено.


Где? Миряне повсюду, и так или иначе могут увидеть это. В верхнем монашеском одеянии невозможно бегать. А в нижней "юбке", монах, по моему может находиться только в закрытом кути или при омовении в уединенном месте.

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот, например, статья с говорящим названием из патайской газеты: 50% of Buddhist monks in poor health
(Здесь коротко, но мне попадался и более подробный отчет.)

Вот, например, цитата из этой статьи (гуглом вменяемо переводится):



> The major cause of poor health is that monks cannot choose what to eat as they have to take food offered by people. At the same time, their cleric status does not allow them to take exercise, which puts them at health risks.

----------


## Chikara

> Нет *дословного* запрета: "бегать запрещено". Но это вытекает из наставлений в суттах, из правил поведения и канонических историй из Винаи, где рассказываются случаи, при каких обстоятельствах Буддой было введено то или иное правило, а также из канонических комментариев к Винае. В частности правила:
> 
> Я буду носить нижнюю /верхнюю/ одежду, обернутую вокруг тела: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я буду ходить /сидеть/ хорошо одетым в людном месте: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с одеждой, подтянутой вверх: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с глазами, опущенными вниз: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с наклоненным телом: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, размахивая руками: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, размахивая головой: это правило должно соблюдаться.
> ...


Лучше начните изучать буддизм не с правил, а с 4-х БИ.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Мирянам никаких противопоказаний к бегу нет, их жизнь регламентируется только 5 или 8 обетами. А по вашей ссылке, это же бизнес-проект, там у них и рыбалка входит в программу. 
> 
> Где? Миряне повсюду, и так или иначе могут увидеть это. В верхнем монашеском одеянии невозможно бегать. А в нижней "юбке", монах, по моему может находиться только в закрытом кути или при омовении в уединенном месте.


Вот так и мясо может стать трижды чистым, было бы желание его таким сделать. Заболтать можно что угодно. Но объективно говоря, одеяние китайских монахов наиболее удобно для занятий спортом и работы по хозяйству. У них широкие брюки и сверху рубашка. Широкие брюки также очень удобны для медитации в лотосе.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Лучше начните изучать буддизм не с правил, а с 4-х БИ.


Вспомните о правилах приличия при общении, и воздержитесь от поучений незнакомых вам людей.

----------


## Антарадхана

> The major cause of poor health is that monks cannot choose what to eat as they have to take food offered by people. At the same time, their cleric status does not allow them to take exercise, which puts them at health risks.


Дукха, самсара...

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Мирянам никаких противопоказаний к бегу нет, их жизнь регламентируется только 5 или 8 обетами. А по вашей ссылке, это же бизнес-проект, там у них и рыбалка входит в программу. 
> 
> 
> 
> Где? Миряне повсюду, и так или иначе могут увидеть это. В верхнем монашеском одеянии невозможно бегать. А в нижней "юбке", монах, по моему может находиться только в закрытом кути или при омовении в уединенном месте.


Это не бизнес проект, как я понимаю, а оказание помощи людям, страдающим наркоманией и алкоголизмом. И проект этот поддерживают буддийские монастыри и монахи.
Если миряне увидят, что монах бегает, занимается спортом, укрепляет своё здоровье, они по его примеру также начнут заниматься спортом и вести здоровый образ жизни. Только плюсы от этого.
А вот если монах побежит тайком в публичный дом, вот это действительно, реально упадок Дхаммы будет.

----------


## Chikara

> Вспомните о правилах приличия при общении, и воздержитесь от поучений незнакомых вам людей.


Я действую по правилам. Вспомните ланкийских монахов-тхеравадинов, которые убили разбойников на корабле. Так что я действую в рамках правил, на которые вы любите ссылаться.

----------


## Chikara

> Это не бизнес проект, как я понимаю, а оказание помощи людям, страдающим наркоманией и алкоголизмом. И проект этот поддерживают буддийские монастыри и монахи.
> Если миряне увидят, что монах бегает, занимается спортом, укрепляет своё здоровье, они по его примеру также начнут заниматься спортом и вести здоровый образ жизни. Только плюсы от этого.
> А вот если монах побежит тайком в публичный дом, вот это действительно, реально упадок Дхаммы будет.


Лучше сразу "убить" "Антарадхану", который насаждает здесь правила против ЗОЖ и антипохоти.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Лучше сразу "убить" "Антарадхану", который насаждает здесь правила против ЗОЖ и антипохоти.


Не нужно лгать, против ЗОЖ я не выступал, против "антипохоти" тем более. По поводу похоти я написал:



> Лучшее для борьбы с плотскими желаниями - это понимание аничча, дуккха и анатта всех явлений, а также видение отвратительности и непривлекательности человеческого тела.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я действую по правилам. Вспомните ланкийских монахов-тхеравадинов, которые убили разбойников на корабле. Так что я действую в рамках правил, на которые вы любите ссылаться.


Это махаянская байка, а не реальная история...

----------


## Chikara

> Не нужно лгать, против ЗОЖ я не выступал, против "антипохоти" тем более. По поводу похоти я написал:


В этой теме автор предложил всем нам бег как средство против похоти, а Вы против бега, ссылаясь не в тему на по-своему истолкованные правила. Вы утратили суть темы.

----------


## Chikara

> Это махаянская байка, а не реальная история...


С Вами все понятно.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это махаянская байка, а не реальная история...


С таким же правом я могу сказать:
- это тхеравадинская байка, а не реальная история...

----------


## Антарадхана

> В этой теме автор предложил всем нам бег как средство против похоти, а Вы против бега, ссылаясь не в тему на по-своему истолкованные правила. Вы утратили суть темы.


Это вы невнимательно читаете. Мое первое сообщение в этой теме, было к тому, что бег вряд ли поможет от похоти. Для этого есть специальные буддийские методы.

----------


## Антарадхана

> С таким же правом я могу сказать:
> - это тхеравадинская байка, а не реальная история...


Нет, т.к. сутты Палийского Канона, *признаются* в махаяне словом Будды, тогда как махаянские тексты в тхераваде не признаются словом Будды. Так сложилось исторически, потому что когда начала зарождаться махаяна, ее адепты не могли просто взять и полностью отказаться от текстов более ранних школ, а позднее, когда противоречий между доктринами становилось все больше и больше, уже поздно было что-то менять, потому что они, эти тексты, изначально признали словом Будды.

----------


## Chikara

> Нет, т.к. сутты Палийского Канона, *признаются* в махаяне словом Будды, тогда как махаянские тексты в тхераваде не признаются словом Будды. Так сложилось исторически, потому что когда начала зарождаться махаяна, ее адепты не могли просто взять и полностью отказаться от текстов более ранних школ, а позднее, когда противоречий между доктринами становилось все больше и больше, уже поздно было что-то менять, потому что они, эти тексты, изначально признали словом Будды.


Ну это Вы разжигаете опять не в тему очередной нескончаемый холливар: тхеравада vs махаяна, ищите в архивах БФ.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Это вы на тхеравадинском форуме можете так говорить, а здесь буддийский. Поэтому вы должны уважать другие буддийские школы.
http://www.buddhavihara.ru/?page_id=43

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это вы на тхеравадинском форуме можете так говорить, а здесь буддийский. Поэтому вы должны уважать другие буддийские школы.


Я уважаю другие школы, но не обязан признавать их доктрину и тексты истинными.




> http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic4581.html


 :Facepalm: 





> Ну это Вы разжигаете опять не в тему очередной нескончаемый холливар: тхеравада vs махаяна, ищите в архивах БФ.


Это исторически сложившееся положение вещей. Не буду дальше развивать эту тему.

----------


## Chikara

> Это исторически сложившееся положение вещей. Не буду дальше развивать эту тему.


Вот видите, насаждая свои правила Вы утратили суть темы. 
Более того, можно даже сказать, что за правилами Вы упускаете суть буддизма. Для вас правила важнее сути учения.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Более того, можно даже сказать, что за правилами Вы упускаете суть буддизма. Для вас правила важнее сути учения.


Не нужно додумывать за собеседника, и делать предположения, что для него более важно, а что менее.

----------


## Chikara

> Не нужно додумывать за собеседника, и делать предположения, что для него более важно, а что менее.


Я буду рад, если я не прав.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я уважаю другие школы, но не обязан признавать их доктрину и тексты истинными.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Это исторически сложившееся положение вещей. Не буду дальше развивать эту тему.


Также и мы не обязаны признавать вашу доктрину и тексты истинными. Признаём только из уважения к школе и традиции. Исторически как что сложилось, всем понятно. 
В Махаяне учат, что человек должен сам проверять учение на истинность, подобно покупке золота на рынке. Ты должен его щупать, проверять, резать и только убедившись в его истинности, принимать на веру. Поэтому то, что является для нас сомнительным в тхеравадинском каноне, мы не обязаны принимать на веру. Можем только проявить уважение, как к тексту одной из буддийских традиций.

----------


## Chikara

Антарадхана, Будда не мог учить тому, что правила (буква) важнее. Потом Вы эти буквы вставляете направо и налево, и держите на все случаи жизни, как Библию.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Да, важнее смысл учения. Особенно это касается внезнаковой передачи традиции от сердца к сердцу. От просветлённого учителя ученику. Но это не отменяет заповедей воздержания от неблагого поведения. Заповеди воздержания буддийской школы - основа основ.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет, т.к. сутты Палийского Канона


Признаются, строго говоря, не сутты Палийского Канона, а сутры хинаяны. Которые в каждом каноне свои. С текстами Палийского Канона в их редакции XIX века думаю, представители других буддийских школ не очень хорошо знакомы.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче с его книгой Running with the Mind of Meditation (Медитативный бег) и обучающими видеороликами.
Книга сейчас доступна только на английском:
http://runningmind.org/
Видео, посвященное бегу как медитации, вы можете найти, набрав в окошке поиска YouTube: running meditation Sakyong Mipham:
http://shambhalatimes.org/2012/03/10...ation-website/

На западе Сакьонг Мипам очень популярен. Благодаря его книге и лекциям медитативный бег стал модным, народ объединяется в группы, создаются сообщества и тематические сайты «медитирующих бегунов».

Так что сомневаться в эффективности метода «бег как медитация» больше не приходится, учитывая то, какому количеству людей он помог.

Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче с Далай Ламой:

----------


## Chikara

> Признаются, строго говоря, не сутты Палийского Канона, а сутры хинаяны. Которые в каждом каноне свои. С текстами Палийского Канона в их редакции XIX века думаю, представители других буддийских школ не очень хорошо знакомы.


"Распространённое мнение о том, что «Палийский канон» соответствует подлинному учению Будды, было признано ошибочным путём научного анализа, установившего присутствие «длительной редакторской обработки». Плюс еще клирикальные толкования антарадхан.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нарушения таких правил не ведет к дисциплинарным взысканиям. Но монаха, регулярно нарушающего такие правила, могут и попросить покинуть монастырь.


Попросить покинуть - это довольно серьёзное и вообщето довольно редкое взыскание. Для этого надо очень сильно нарушить именно Пратимокшу.
Что касаеться легкомысленного поведения и той же Секхая , то могут старшие просто увещевать, корить, направлять. И то не всех, а только тех кто способен на большее. А так люди разные, и среди бхикшу разные и мотивации разные и внутренние возможножности.
И это нормально,  так и во времена Будды было, и много историй есть о  неподобающем (а в западном понимании и вообще вопиющем) поведении бхиккху. И ведь не  выгонял Будда, а работал с тем что есть, а некоторые из таких впоследствии даже Архатами становились.

Просто откуда то взялась в западном понимании эта жёсткость, заветы, заповеди, грех, линейность, крайность - в не свойственном буддизме смысле, а скорее в христианском. Вот это пуританство, святошничество, чуть ли не смертные запреты. 

А ведь люди не святые и работают с тем что есть, для того и есть тренировка в  Праджня, Шила, Самадхи - во всей полноте, взамозависимости и взаимодополнении методов. И именно тренировка, а не сразу ни с того ни с сего, достижение в этом, или в чёмто одном, святости. Даже не на одну жизнь тренировка, и во всей полноте всех аспектов методов Пути, наращивая  глубину и интенсивность из жизни в жизнь, начиная с малых насколько возможных  Праджня, Шила, Самадхи.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Признаются, строго говоря, не сутты Палийского Канона, а сутры хинаяны. Которые в каждом каноне свои.


Тем не менее, и в китайской Трипитаке и в тибетском Ганджуре, содержатся агамы и сутры, аналогичные суттам Палийского Канона, и их довольно большое количество, небольшие различия, связаны с переводами на другие языки. В Сутта-питаке и Виная-питаке у ранних школ различий практически не было. Основные различия заключались в Абхидхамма-питаке, в сводах комментаторских текстов, и в появлении дополнительных питак в некоторых школах.




> С текстами Палийского Канона в их редакции XIX века


Что по вашему значит редакция? Исправление помарок в тексте? Палийский Канон не редактировался, в плане удаления из него каких-нибудь сутт, или в плане изменения текста сутт.




> представители других буддийских школ не очень хорошо знакомы.


Это плохо, что не очень хорошо знакомы, нужно изучать основы. Отцы-основатели махаяны, основные свои комментарии, как раз на сутты ранних Канонов составляли.

----------


## Chikara

Антарадхана, вернемся к нашим баранам, не будем уводить в сторону. Откуда Вы взяли, что монахам бегать запрещено? Кто наложил такой запрет? Вы только вдумайтесь в свое утверждение, пропустите через себя применительно к данной теме.

----------


## Антарадхана

> "Распространённое мнение о том, что «Палийский канон» соответствует подлинному учению Будды, было признано ошибочным путём научного анализа, установившего присутствие «длительной редакторской обработки».


Было признано ошибочным в копипасте, гуляющей по буддийским форумам рунета.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

«Бег и медитация» Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче. Шамбала:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXfuqbb-r2c

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тем не менее, и в китайской Трипитаке и в тибетском Ганджуре, содержатся агамы и сутры, аналогичные суттам Палийского Канона, и их довольно большое количество, небольшие различия, связаны с переводами на другие языки. В Сутта-питаке и Виная-питаке у ранних школ различий практически не было. Основные различия заключались в Абхидхамма-питаке, в сводах комментаторских текстов, и в появлении дополнительных питак в некоторых школах.


Это так, потому что источник у буддизма один. Но это не делает Палийский Канон более древним или аутентичным, так как ранних списков не сохранилось.




> Что по вашему значит редакция? Исправление помарок в тексте? Палийский Канон не редактировался, в плане удаления из него каких-нибудь сутт, или в плане изменения текста сутт.


Возможно, редактировался. Возможно, из него были удалены какие-то тексты. Так как до нас дошла версия XIX века, могло быть всё, что угодно.




> Это плохо, что не очень хорошо знакомы, нужно изучать основы. Отцы-основатели махаяны, основные свои комментарии, как раз на сутты ранних Канонов составляли.


Это заблуждение тхеравадинов, что их канон —это основы буддизма для всех школ вообще. Китайский и тибетский каноны самодостаточны, в них заключены и основы, и более сложные учения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот я и говорю подогнали буддийский канон под своё чревоугодие. Не Будда говорит, а тот, кто записывал и редактировал канон. Будда сам ничего не писал. Трижды чистое мясо - это нонсенс и абсурд.


Просто для справки: 
-- Дживака сутта [О мясе, пригодном в пищу монахам];
-- Виная-питака, Махавагга, шестая кхандака, глава 23. [О появлении запретов на употребление монахами мяса некоторых существ].

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Просто для справки: 
> -- Дживака сутта [О мясе, пригодном в пищу монахам];


Считаю, что это подделка, поздняя добавка "просветлённых" редакторов и толкователей палийского буддийского канона. Будда не мог допустить употребление мяса, за исключением случая, когда человек действительно болен (мясной бульон как лекарство) или больше нечего есть, в период голода.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....923#post761923

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это так, потому что источник у буддизма один. Но это не делает Палийский Канон более древним или аутентичным, так как ранних списков не сохранилось.


И тем не менее и в традиции тхеравада, и в научном сообществе считают именно так.




> Возможно, редактировался. Возможно, из него были удалены какие-то тексты. Так как до нас дошла версия XIX века, могло быть всё, что угодно.


Ну если делать такие необоснованные допущения, то можно дойти до заявлений, что и Будды никакого не было. Тем не менее, те же агамы китайской Трипитаки, тексты которых на протяжении более 1500 лет, переписывались и хранились без какой-либо связи с Палийским каноном, являются аналогами никай ПК. Там есть аналоги всех основных сутт ПК, которые не расходятся с ними по смыслу. Если учесть, что в суттах Будда часто повторяет одни и те же наставления в разных ситуациях, разным монахам, то можно сказать, что агамы подтверждают аутентичность сутт ПК, верифицируемым и неопровержимым образом.




> Это заблуждение тхеравадинов, что их канон —это основы буддизма для всех школ вообще. Китайский и тибетский каноны самодостаточны, в них заключены и основы, и более сложные учения.


Ну понятно, что эту основу не особо изучают, т.к. пытаются задвинуть в пыльный угол, и предать забвению, ибо очень много несостыковок и противоречий с "более сложными учениями" всплывает.




> Считаю, что это подделка, поздняя добавка "просветлённых" редакторов и толкователей палийского буддийского канона. Будда не мог допустить употребление мяса, за исключением случая, когда человек действительно болен (мясной бульон как лекарство) или больше нечего есть, в период голода.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....923#post761923


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

1. Воздержание от убийства

Сострадание присуще каждому человеку. Мэнцзы говорил: "Услышав их голос, сердце не выдерживает есть их плоть". Более того, человек, изучающий буддизм, разве может он осмелиться иметь мысли об убийстве, навлекая на себя тем самым кармические страдания следствия? Поэтому буддисты, стремясь к гуманизму, в первую очередь соблюдают заповедь не убий. Если соблюдать заповедь не убий, то круговорот Сансары остановится сам собой. Начало кармы убийства - это когда сильный третирует слабого, когда чревоугодничают или когда лишают жизни из-за денег. Поэтому люди убивают людей, животные убивают животных. Всё это убийство из-за злости, высокомерия. Убийство ради удовлетворения страстного желания своего желудка, относится к убийству по глупости. Восполнять своё тело мясом других живых существ, разве вытерпит сердце благородного человека сделать это? Если семена убийства посажены, то автоматически пробуждается гнев и месть воздаяния. Поэтому в сутре "Шурангама" говорится: "Если человек ест барана, то баран, умерев, превращается в человека. А человек, умерев, превращается в барана. Таким образом, все живые существа умирают и рождаются, питаясь друг другом. И у них одновременно порождается злая карма из-за этого без конца и края. Основой же этого является воровство и страсть". Поэтому появляются кармические воздаяния, от которых не уйти в бесчисленных кальпах. Разве только за убийство человека мы должны потом отдать свою жизнь как возврат кармического долга? Убивая домашних животных, мы получаем такое же воздаяние. К примеру, история о том, как император Лиули убивал род Шакьев при жизни Будды Шакьямуни. В то время даже у Будды Шакьямуни нестерпимо болела голова. Какова была причина этого? Император Лиули в одной из прошлых жизней был большой рыбой. Род Шакьев же питался рыбой. Будда Шакьямуни в те времена был маленьким мальчиком. Однажды, он постучал для забавы по голове этой большой рыбы, выловленной Шакьями. В результате, получил воздаяние головной боли в следующем воплощении. Род Шакьев ел мясо рыбы, поэтому подвергся истреблению со стороны императора Лиули. Если мы проанализируем это, то увидим причинно-следственную связь. Её последствий нужно страшиться. Поэтому в сутре "Шурангама" говорится: "В этом мире рождённые из утробы, яйца, сырости, пустоты бывают сильными и слабыми. Они поедают друг друга. В основе этого лежит убийство ради еды". Поэтому сострадание Будды разве относится только к человечеству? Его сострадание даже доходит даже до личинки муравья. Дхарма Будды равна ко всем, поскольку нет высших и низших". Око Будды смотрит на мир и видит, что все живые существа могут стать Буддами. В сутре "Сеть Брахмы" говорится: "Все мужчины - мои отцы. Все женщины - мои матери. В предыдущих жизнях я рождался от них. Поэтому все живые существа 6 путей существования являются моими родителями. Если их убивать и поедать, то это будет равно тому, как убивать своего отца и мать". Но в мире не знают об этом и поедают друг друга. Поэтому по правилам Так Приходящего (Будды) нельзя отнимать жизнь. Даже черви имеют душу и обладают природой Будды. Даже насекомых нельзя губить, что уж там говорить о причинении вреда людям? Все живые существа имеют природу Будды. В будущем они обязательно станут Буддами. Они также являются моими прошлыми отцами и матерями и Буддами будущего. Разве можно их губить? Простые люди стремятся к своей выгоде, но не обращают внимания на человечность и гуманизм. Поэтому Мэнцзы говорил: "Мастер изготовления стрел боится только, как бы не навредить людям". Люди стремятся к победе в борьбе, поэтому появилось оружие морское, воздушное, сухопутное". Сердца людей становятся с каждым днём всё более злыми, а мир всё более погружается в омут распрей. Люди убивают друг друга. Когда это кончится? Если не стремиться к спасению мира, то он превратится в море страданий. Тот, кто беспокоится о судьбе мира и человечности, с болью в сердце энергично стремится к миру, спасает сердца людей, чтобы они вернулись к праведности. Нужно акцентировать внимание на милосердии, гуманизме, а не на военной силе. Нельзя потакать своему желудку, нельзя забывать о долге ради личной выгоды. Тогда сознание убийства не появится. Если мотивы убийства успокоятся, то негативный потенциал, накопленный за кальпы, исчезнет. Но ничего не поделаешь, сознание людей не такое уже как в древности. Они не хотят слышать о причинно-следственной связи. Но истина причины и следствия очень тонка. Она следует за человеком подобно тени, подобно эху вслед за голосом. Сознание того, кто глубоко верит в причину и следствие, само собой становится добрым. Встречаясь с благоприятными и негативными обстоятельствами, такой человек не радуется и не огорчается. Нужно знать, что переживаемое в этой жизни, несчастья, связанные с войной, водой, огнём, преступностью, всё это создаётся нами самими. К примеру, во время Мировой войны весь мир был в состоянии войны. Только жители Австралии смогли избежать всех несчастий из-за того, что в прошлых жизнях у них не было тяжёлой кармы убийства. Бедствия, которые случаются с людьми, вызваны их индивидуальной кармой. Нужно знать, что причинно-следственная связь очень тонка и выше нашего понимания. Если верить в это, то сознание убийства само собой успокоится. Если в мире люди смогут соблюдать заповедь воздержания от убийства, то все виды оружия не смогут найти себе применения. Так Приходящий поставил заповедь не убий на первое место с целью, чтобы люди были милосердными, гуманными и бережно относились даже к неживым предметам, чтобы люди избавляли себя и других от страданий и все вместе достигали вечной радости (Нирваны).

Чань-буддийский Мастер Сюй Юнь
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...stavlenia.html

----------


## Дондог

> император Лиули убивал род Шакьев при жизни Будды Шакьямуни.


Бил*ю*ли — это Вирудхака (Видудабха на пали).




> К примеру, во время Мировой войны весь мир был в состоянии войны. Только жители Австралии смогли избежать всех несчастий


Неудачный пример. Австралия участвовала в обеих мировых войнах, там погибло несколько десятков тысяч австралийцев.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тем не менее, те же агамы китайской Трипитаки, тексты которых на протяжении более 1500 лет, переписывались и хранились без какой-либо связи с Палийским каноном, являются аналогами никай ПК. Там есть аналоги всех основных сутт ПК, которые не расходятся с ними по смыслу. Если учесть, что в суттах Будда часто повторяет одни и те же наставления в разных ситуациях, разным монахам, то можно сказать, что агамы подтверждают аутентичность сутт ПК, верифицируемым и неопровержимым образом.


Они подтверждают аутентичность только тех сутт, с которыми совпадают. И наоборот, указанные сутты ПК подтверждают аутентичность соответствующей части китайского канона. Аутентичность остальных текстов обоих канонов они не подтверждают.




> Ну понятно, что эту основу не особо изучают, т.к. пытаются задвинуть в пыльный угол, и предать забвению, ибо очень много несостыковок и противоречий с "более сложными учениями" всплывает.


В буддизме махаяны нет никаких несостыковок и противоречий, потому что сам подход таков, что он устраняет все противоречия. Воззрение хинаяны в махаяне изучают в контексте остальных учений Будды. То, что китайские буддисты не изучают специально Палийский Канон — это нормально, у них есть свой канон. То, что тхеравадины не изучают китайский канон —это тоже нормально. Но когда некоторые тхеравадины заявляют, что Махаяна —это не учение Будды, это не говорит ничего о Махаяне, а лишь об ограниченности этих конкретных тхеравадинов.

----------


## Йен

В Тхераваде для физухи есть ходьба и подметание дорожек, как говорит Бхиккху Песала :

When the monks were suffering from health problems due to too much rich food, the Buddha made an allowance for them:
“Monks, I allow you to do sweeping.”

Если врач прописал лечебную физ-ру или плавание, то оно не запрещено. Этого вполне достаточно. Неизвестно еще, к каким травмам суставов или позвоночника может привести тот же бег. Да и для него нужна спорт форма, что для бхиккху недопустимо.
Про мясо уже столько тут переговорено )) Атян Буддадаса говорил, что бхиккху вопринимает пищу как совокупность элементов, а не как рыбу, мясо или редиску. Если миряне ради монаха специально не убивали животину, а дают ему остатки со своего стола, то тут никакой этической проблемы нет, иначе еда просто будет выброшена.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Они подтверждают аутентичность только тех сутт, с которыми совпадают. И наоборот, указанные сутты ПК подтверждают аутентичность соответствующей части китайского канона. Аутентичность остальных текстов обоих канонов они не подтверждают.


Так там совпадение с большинством сутт ПК, т.е. практически со всей Сута-питакой, а это тысячи сутт. Отличия в нумерации, и небольшие отличия в текстах, связаннные с переводом на китайский язык, не меняющие сути. Т.е. весь доктринальный пласт Дхаммы, имеющийся никаях Сутта-питаки в Палийском Каноне, существует в китайских агамах. А если учесть, что многие сутты повторяют друг друга, то все перекрывается многократно. Т.е. это исключает доктринальные изменения сутт ПК в тхераваде, как минимум с первых веков нашей эры, а это не так далеко по времени отстоит от первой записи Канона в 80-х годах до н.э.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Прислали в личку:

1)

https://www.amazon.com/Chinese-Madhy...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Там внизу есть выдержка и там говорится о том, что сарвастивадинская версия Мадхьяма Агамы содержит больше текстов, чем палийский аналог. 

This is a good reference material for sectarian buddhists looking for comparative literature on Sarvastivada and Theravada buddhism. The Chinese Madhyama Agama is from the Sarvastivada Tradition, while the Majjhima Nikaya is from Sri Lankan Theravada Tradition. It compares the 222 sutras versus the 152 suttas in details, and the notes give some pointers on the subtle differences between the two traditions on a wide range of topics.

2)

Его Святейшество Кру Ба Ныа Чай Коситто (судя по цвету чивары, он скорее всего бирманской линии пострижения), вначале документальной ленты, практикует ца-лунг.

----------


## sergey

> Прислали в личку:
> 1)
> https://www.amazon.com/Chinese-Madhy...=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Там внизу есть выдержка и там говорится о том, что сарвастивадинская версия Мадхьяма Агамы содержит больше текстов, чем палийский аналог. 
> 
> This is a good reference material for sectarian buddhists looking for comparative literature on Sarvastivada and Theravada buddhism. The Chinese Madhyama Agama is from the Sarvastivada Tradition, while the Majjhima Nikaya is from Sri Lankan Theravada Tradition. It compares the 222 sutras versus the 152 suttas in details, and the notes give some pointers on the subtle differences between the two traditions on a wide range of topics.


Вот тут, https://againstthestreamnashville.fi...ayo-2013-2.pdf
пишут, на стр.2 Введения, как раз со ссылкой, в частности, на книгу, на которую вы указали, что ряд сутр из Мадхъяма агамы имеют соответствия в сутрах ПК из других Никай и только несколько сутр из МА не имеют аналогов в ПК.

----------


## Йен

> 2)
> 
> Его Святейшество Кру Ба Ныа Чай Коситто (судя по цвету чивары, он скорее всего бирманской линии пострижения), вначале документальной ленты, практикует ца-лунг.


Коричневую рясу носят монахи из Тхаммают. В Таиланде еще и не такое можно встретить, например буддийский монах-сайентолог. Только не нужно эти исключения на всю Сангху проецировать )

Опять разборы полетов начинаются, пойду лучше побегаю ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Считаю, что это подделка, поздняя добавка "просветлённых" редакторов и толкователей палийского буддийского канона. Будда не мог допустить употребление мяса, за исключением случая, когда человек действительно болен (мясной бульон как лекарство) или больше нечего есть, в период голода.


1. Пока _научно_ не доказано, что тот или иной текст ПК -- подделка/добавка, нет никаких разумных оснований утверждать ложность этого текста. А ведь в случае достоверности текста получится, строго говоря, опорочивание Дхаммы.
2. Будда Готама провозгласил серединный путь как отказ от двух крайностей -- эпикурейства и аскетизма. Полный отказ от употребления мяса относится к одной из форм аскетизма.
3. Будда Готама не хуже любого взрослого разумного человека знал, что люди -- разные, потому для одних -- в силу тех или иных причин -- мясо полезно, а другим может быть и вредно. То же касается и отказа от употребления мяса.

Отсюда и отсутствие в ПК запрета на любое употребление любого мяса.
Потому в двух показанных ранее текстах всё очень разумно.




> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....923#post761923





> Цитата из Шурангама сутры
> - Если человек ест барана, то умерший баран превращается в человека,а человек после смерти превращается в барана. И так на протяжении 10 жизней. Они будут взаимопревращаться и поедать друг друга, накапливая дурную карму. И так бесконечно. В основе же этого лежит воровство и алчность.


Воровство -- если баран краденый. Алчность, если мяса съедено сверх меры...
И опять же: люди -- разные, потому...

Были и есть, к слову, целые регионы, где (особенно в древности), кроме мяса, каш и травы, и кушать-то нечего. Тибет, к примеру...

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В китайской Трипитаке есть строгий запрет на употребление мяса.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Забег на 3100 миль. 24 день. Улыбнись!:
http://3100.lebedev.org.ua

----------


## Юй Кан

> В китайской Трипитаке есть строгий запрет на употребление мяса.


Пара свидетельств о главе из Ланкаватары, запрещающей употребление мяса. (Эмоционально -- очень сильная глава! Хотя не во всём точная...)

«Эта глава о поедании мяса — ещё одно более позднее добавление к тексту сутры, возникшее, вероятно, ещё раньше чем глава “Вопросы Раваны”. Появляется она уже в китайском переводе времён династии Сун, однако в трёх китайских версиях представлена в более кратком виде, в соотношении Сун = 1, Tан = 2, Вэй = 3. Весьма вероятно, что употребление мяса в пищу было в большей или меньшей степени распространено среди ранних буддистов, что стало предметом серьёзных нападок со стороны их противников. Буддистам времён Ланкаватары это не нравилось, в силу чего, видимо, и возникло дополнение к сутре, отличительной чертой которого является его извинительный тон». — _Примечание Д.Т. Судзуки, первого переводчика Ланкаватары на англ._
«В главе "Sanghabhedavastu" в Mulasarvastivadavinayavastu II упоминается, что Девадатта предостерегал монахов от употребления в пищу мяса, чтобы не убивать животных, критикуя Гаутаму за поедание мяса (там же, с. 190). Это означает, что Ланкаватара сутра разделяет точку зрения на поедание мяса с сангхой Девадатты. Между тем, предсказание Шакьямуни в Саддхарма-пундарика сутре, что Девадатта станет буддой в следующей жизни, следует рассматривать в свете с обычной для Махаяны концепции пяти внутренних тяжких нарушений обетов. Это приводит нас к мысли, что сангха Девадатты имела обычный для Махаяны характер в том, что касалось более поздней монашеской дисциплины.» — _Примечание Гисина Токивы, современного исследователя и переводчика Ланкаватары на англ._
На полях примечаний: Будда как раз и предостерегал монахов от убивания живых существ, вводя требование употребления монахами _только_ трижды чистого мяса.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тхеравадинским монахам в Шри-Ланке бегать запрещено, такие комментарии я слышал от одного уважаемого монаха. И сам ни разу бегающих монахов не видел. Во время бега невозможно соблюдать осознанность, а это один из основных постулатов.

----------


## PampKin Head

+ http://skirun.ru/category/blogs/skirun-running-school/

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- краткий как бы полезный совет с пожеланием, чтоб не пригодился.

Вложение 20254
Вложение 20255
Вложение 20256
Вложение 20257

А ведь можно ещё и кувырками!.. %)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И -- краткий как бы полезный совет с пожеланием, чтоб не пригодился.


Это разве, что в кевларовой каске, а так при приставном шаге в голову успеет прицелится.
Лучше маятником, зигзагами с раскачкой, и то если только от пистолетной стрельбы.

Но если автоматная, то лучше сразу сдаваться : )
Или падать и :



> А ведь можно ещё и кувырками!.. %)


Перекатами до ближайшего укрытия %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Перекатами до ближайшего укрытия %)


И -- не покидая Прибежища! : ))

Не думал, что кто-то всерьёз воспримет... %)
А ведь есть ещё и паркур! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Во время бега невозможно соблюдать осознанность, а это один из основных постулатов.


Это, наверное, смотря какую осознанность? Всё ведь нарабатывается тренировками, как в том же паркуре. 
Хотя в любом случае -- лучше всего её -- буддийскую -- нарабатывать сидя или прогулочным шагом. : ) Проверено веками...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хотя в любом случае -- лучше всего её -- буддийскую -- нарабатывать сидя или прогулочным шагом. : ) Проверено веками...


Плюс не забывать полученный навык и опыт применять в повседневной жизни. Тобишь практиковать : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Тхеравадинским монахам в Шри-Ланке бегать запрещено, такие комментарии я слышал от одного уважаемого монаха. И сам ни разу бегающих монахов не видел. Во время бега невозможно соблюдать осознанность, а это один из основных постулатов.


Будем знать об отношении Тхеравады к бегу. 
Многим бег помогает усилить осознанность, не говоря уже о ее сохранении и соблюдении во время бега.
Радует, что я не последователь Тхеравады. И радует то, что в Махаяне никаких запретов на медитативный бег нет и даже наоборот, бег и ходьба являются составной частью буддийский практики как динамическая медитация (наряду со статической медитацией в позе лотоса).

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это, наверное, смотря какую осознанность? Всё ведь нарабатывается тренировками, как в том же паркуре. 
> Хотя в любом случае -- лучше всего её -- буддийскую -- нарабатывать сидя или прогулочным шагом. : ) Проверено веками...


В чань-буддийском зале медитации бег и ходьбу практикуют две тысячи лет. Проверено тысячелетиями...

----------


## Йен

У дост. Пемасири Тхера из-за длительной практики медитации при ходьбе, сейчас болят ноги, а если бы он еще и бегал. Осознавать нужно все положения тела, даже когда ешь или в таулете сидишь, для развития же последующего сосредоточения есть четыре положения, от грубого к тонкому: ходьба, стоя, сидя и лежа. Медитацией при ходьбе занимаются на закрытой территории (пейзажи могут отвлекать), определяют дорожку (у Будды была длиной в 17 шагов), выбирают объект сосредоточения, складывают ладони внизу живота одну на другую, и шагают взад-вперед.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> У дост. Пемасири Тхера из-за длительной практики медитации при ходьбе, сейчас болят ноги, а если бы он еще и бегал. Осознавать нужно все положения тела, даже когда ешь или в таулете сидишь, для развития же последующего сосредоточения есть четыре положения, от грубого к тонкому: ходьба, стоя, сидя и лежа. Медитацией при ходьбе занимаются на закрытой территории (пейзажи могут отвлекать), определяют дорожку (у Будды была длиной в 17 шагов), выбирают объект сосредоточения, складывают ладони внизу живота одну на другую, и шагают взад-вперед.


Ходьба более травматична, чем бег, так говорит ультрамарафонец О.Лебедев. В ней учавствует больше мышц, чем при беге. У него болят ноги, так как он не практикует бег. Бег улучшает кровообращение в конечностях и дает вибрацию клетки, что дает сильный оздоровительный эффект.Сами себя тхеры закабалили. Сострадаю.

----------


## Йен

> Ходьба более травматична, чем бег, так говорит ультрамарафонец О.Лебедев. В ней учавствует больше мышц, чем при беге. У него болят ноги, так как он не практикует бег. Бег улучшает кровообращение в конечностях и дает вибрацию клетки, что дает сильный оздоровительный эффект.Сами себя тхеры закабалили. Сострадаю.


Вы обычную ходьбу со спортивной не перепутали? ))




> Хотя при беге сжигается больше калорий в минуту, чем при ходьбе, по сравнению со всеми другими аэробными упражнениями он таит в себе самый высокий риск травм. Поэтому здесь необходимы постоянные тренировки и достаточный промежуток отдыха между ними.
> 
> При беге нагрузка на кости и суставы в 5—10 раз выше, чем при ходьбе, что повышает риск травм. Также значительно большие усилия требуются от стабилизирующих мышц. Оба фактора влекут за собой высокую вероятность повреждения коленей и нижних отделов позвоночника. Очень распространены также случаи вывиха голеностопного сустава, которые объясняются тем, что стопа в фазе опоры остается в положении пронации. Обычно это сопровождается также избыточным вращением ноги наружу в тазобедренном суставе, что является следствием неправильной осанки или генетической предрасположенности.
> 
> При беге женщины подвержены большему риску, чем мужчины, поскольку у них более широкий таз, из-за чего меняется угол, под которым бедренная кость подходит к коленному суставу, смещается нагрузка на колено и возрастает риск повреждения внутренней стороны коленного сустава и надколенника (коленной чашечки).
> 
> Если человек страдает избыточным весом, имеет низкий уровень физической подготовки и ведет мапоподвижный образ жизни, а также если ранее у него были проблемы с коленными суставами и позвоночником, риск травм возрастает.
> http://sportwiki.to/Бег


Хотя для буддиста привязанность к тому, что ему кажется панацеей от всего и таким привлекательным, гораздо опаснее )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вы обычную ходьбу со спортивной не перепутали? ))
> 
> 
> 
> Хотя для буддиста привязанность к тому, что ему кажется панацеей от всего и таким привлекательным, гораздо опаснее )


Обычная ходьба от спортивной отличается только темпом и скоростью. Начинающим можно рекомендовать чередование ходьбы и бега трусцой. Кроме того, всем начинающим рекомендуют бегать через день.

Вложение 20258

*Какие изменения наблюдаются в организме при беге?*

Несомненно, как уже было отмечено выше, бег повышает тонус организма, что, следовательно, говорит о здоровом и правильном образе жизни. Он относится к особенному виду спорта, который приносит максимальную эффективность организму. Любая болезнь является, во-первых, отклонением от нормы. Однако если человек регулярно ведет свой образ жизни неразрывно с физической активностью, в частности с бегом, то это в дальнейшем приведет к той первоначальной норме состояния организма.
Многими специалистами было отмечено, что регулярные занятия бегом, а также соответствующая степень нагрузок улучшают настроение и приводят к нормализации сна, а также это помогает повысить уровень работоспособности. Выполнив такие упражнения, очевидно, что таким способом человек приобретает прежнее состояние здоровья.
Учеными было установлено, что когда человек выполняет длительные нагрузки, к которым относится и бег, то в этот период образовываются эндорфины – те гормоны, вызывающие ощущение оптимизма и счастья. Считается, что занимаясь физическими нагрузками в зрелом возрасте можно тем самым увеличить коэффициент полезного действия работы от 20 до 25 процентов. А после продуктивной тренировки работоспособность в полном объеме способна сохраниться до вечера.
Бег способен управлять восстановительными процессами, особенно это касается тех лиц, у которых график работы часто или постоянно припадает на ночную смену. Хотя, казалось бы, после выполненного труда в ночное время, напряжение и усталость достаточно ощутимое, следовало бы лечь и отдохнуть. Однако оказывается, что даже недальняя пробежка поможет снять утомление, определенно улучшая самочувствие и придавать организму бодрость.
Установлено, что пробежка способна повлиять на уровень вспыльчивости, изменяя в лучшую сторону. Люди, постоянно занимающиеся бегом, утверждают, что характер у них изменился, стал спокойнее и уравновешеннее. И в этом нет ничего удивительного, ведь физическая нагрузка максимально помогает управлять и контролировать свое поведение.
Некоторые специалисты интересовались следующим аспектом – может ли бег повлиять на устранение стрессового состояния. Так, Отто Апенделлер, доктор из Америки установил: в период пробежек на длинные расстояния в крови наблюдается определенное увеличение уровня катехоламинов - тех гормонов, которые в состоянии депрессии снижаются. 
Ученый предлагает рассматривать бег не только как физическую нагрузку, а так и как средство, помогающее избавиться от депрессии.
В случае если у человека профессиональная деятельность неразрывно связана с повышенными эмоциями, то бег поможет удерживать проявление возбужденного состояния. Поэтому если регулярно выполнять пробежку, то можно заметить, что давление проходит в норму, тем самым наблюдается улучшение настроения.

Доказан еще тот факт, что в период пробежки хорошо думается, то есть мышление человека активизируется в большей степени, а это способствует нахождению решений, не отыскавших на протяжении рабочего дня.
Влияние бега на отдельные органы

Бег считается одним из наиболее доступных и несложных видов физической культуры, оказывающий полезность всему организму человека. Регулярные занятия имеют лишь положительные стороны - крепкий иммунитет и здоровые сосуды.
Пробежка оказывает пользу сердечно-сосудистой системе, это проявляется в повышении скорости и силе сокращений сердца, увеличении объема сердечных камер, что способствует расширению возможностей сердца относительно перекачки крови. А в спокойствии бег помогает уменьшить частоту пульса, что, безусловно, свидетельствует о повышении качества функционирования сердца.
На сосуды пробежка также оказывает хорошее влияние, она способствует нормализации давления. У людей, которые страдают гипотонией, наблюдается повышение АД, а у тех лиц, имеющие такое заболевание, как гипертония – его понижение. Бег помогает укреплению стенок сосудов, это проявляется в самой структуре внутреннего их слоя и повышении тонуса сосудов. При таких занятиях наблюдается улучшение циркуляции крови.
Улучшение кровообращения в капиллярах благоприятствует тому, что стопы и ладони будут теплыми. Поэтому существуют некоторые методики, заключающиеся в том, что бег трусцой следует выполнять больным с болезнями сердечно-сосудистой системы в качестве реабилитации.
При помощи бега увеличивается в частности сила мышц дыхания, мускулатура ног, ягодиц и пресса живота. Польза от выполнения пробежек для органов пищеварения определенно видна, это проявляется за счет выполнения специфических массажных упражнений внутренних органов. В результате появляется нормализация тонуса, повышение аппетита и уменьшение возникновения различных процессов воспаления.
При регулярных занятиях бегом уровень сахара крови достигает нормы, наблюдается увеличение уровня гемоглобина, следовательно, и количества его клеток-носителей – эритроцитов. Также выполняется снижение агрегации тромбоцитов и наличия маркеров, имеющих воспалительный характер.
Благотворное влияние, оказанное при занятиях бегом, отражается и на эндокринной системе. Оно заключается в уменьшении объема жировой ткани, а также в восстановлении и нормализации гормонального фона. При этом кожа тела становится подтянутой, сальные железы нормализуют свою функциональность, происходит повышение плотности костной ткани и нормализуется психическое состояние.
https://nebolet.com/zdorovyj-obraz-z...olza-bega.html

----------


## Йен

Все эти полезности перечеркиваются риском получения травмы, при весе в 70 кг, нагрузка на ногу в точке приземления будет более 400 кг. Главное не забывать о разминке перед пробежкой. С ходьбой такого не происходит.
О связи с буддизмом. Просто приведите сутру, где Будда рекомендует монахам именно бегать. Сутту из ПК о пользе медитации при ходьбе я выкладывал выше. 
В вышеприведенной статье говорится о доказанном факте, что при беге лучше думается. Нам же для развития осознанности нужно просто наблюдать осознавая, а не думать )

----------


## Фил

> Все эти полезности перечеркиваются риском получения травмы, при весе в 70 кг, нагрузка на ногу в точке приземления будет более 400 кг. Главное не забывать о разминке перед пробежкой. С ходьбой такого не происходит.
> О связи с буддизмом. Просто приведите сутру, где Будда рекомендует монахам именно бегать. Сутту из ПК о пользе медитации при ходьбе я выкладывал выше.


 Знакомые бегуны - постоянно ноги тейпированы (замотаны), растяжения, по травмпунктам тусуются.
Нет, я конечно понимаю, что они лошары и бегать не умеют, 
Но видели ли вы когда нибудь травмв от нордичесеой ходьбы  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> Но видели ли вы когда нибудь травмв от нордичесеой ходьбы


Тут главное о палку не запнуться ))

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Кросс «Бег вместе с Буддой», проводит буддийский монастырь Баолянь Гонконг:
https://m.facebook.com/BuddhaYouRun/
Бегут как миряне, так и монахи, см. фото

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бег вокруг ступы в Хайларе. Высота ступы 88 метров:
Вложение 20268
Вложение 20269
Вложение 20270

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Олимпийский год в Китае, 2008 год. Факельная эстафета в Маньчжурии:
На ступеньках возле самой большой ступы в мире с командой факельной эстафеты:

----------


## Юй Кан

> У дост. Пемасири Тхера из-за длительной практики медитации при ходьбе, сейчас болят ноги, а если бы он еще и бегал. Осознавать нужно все положения тела, даже когда ешь или в таулете сидишь, для развития же последующего сосредоточения есть четыре положения, от грубого к тонкому: ходьба, стоя, сидя и лежа. Медитацией при ходьбе занимаются на закрытой территории (пейзажи могут отвлекать), определяют дорожку (у Будды была длиной в 17 шагов), выбирают объект сосредоточения, складывают ладони внизу живота одну на другую, и шагают взад-вперед.


Чуть дополню.
Чтоб пейзажи не отвлекали, взгляд направляют перед собой на расстояние около двух метров. (Специально уточнял, ибо оказалось -- надо. : )
Внутренним фоном при этом может служить повторяемое в уме при каждом неспешном шаге "Поднимаю, переношу, ставлю".

Теперь -- ретритная быль.
Место действия -- немолодой профилакторий, вокруг какого -- обильный парк с рослыми деревьями.
Первая попытка занять себе грунтовую тропинку для медитативных гуляний не удалась: на ней уже пёхом задолго до меня медитировали муравьи, в несколько потоков.
Вторая попытка -- высохшее в основном болотце в парке размером 30 х 30 м, покрытое невысокой травой (начало мая месяца).
И -- пошли отвлекающие факторы. %)
Первым прибыл солидный и гулкий шмель: у него там норка была как раз рядом с моей уже малость утоптанной травой. Но он появлялся изредка, потому особо не мешал.
Вторыми оказались два молодых дятла: стучали себе на соседних деревьях. Я их присутствие предположил сразу: у подножия дерев -- распатроненные шишки. Ну, ладно. Ещё один вариант тропы искать не стал, ибо народ и так уже всё вокруг поразбирал...
Третьими прибыли две белки неопределённого возраста. И не заметил бы их, но время от времени в кусты под деревьями падали шишки, да и сами они не стеснялись, шастая с шорохами и писками по стволам дерев.
В общем, не скучно было. : )

Спустя неск. дней замечательный русскоязычный бханте, проводивший ретрит, спросил, что у кого было интересного во время медитации при ходьбе.
Ну, я шутя как бы и пожаловался на местную живность.
Бханте: "Ещё неизвестно, кто кого больше отвлекал, правда? : )".
"Нет, -- говорю, -- известно: они на меня вообще внимания не обращали".
Бханте: "Так вот и учитесь же... у природы! : ))"

----------


## Йен

> Бханте: "Так вот и учитесь же... у природы! : ))"


 В природе слон не будет выбирать дорожку, где нет муравьев или других тварей, он просто пройдется по ним )

----------


## Юй Кан

> В природе слон не будет выбирать дорожку, где нет муравьев или других тварей, он просто пройдется по ним )


Да, вся проблема в том, что, как Вы правильно предположили, аз -- не слон... %)
И мурашей привык обходить, ибо, было время, не раз мешал им во время занятий ТЦЦ.
И вообще -- есть правило: не мешать аборигенам... : )

----------


## PampKin Head

Я,  наверное,  сейчас скажу дикость,  но если человек не может осознавать свое  тело при беге,  то мне его заморочки про "осознавание  тела при хотьбе"  просто не интересны.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://newrunners.ru/mag/couch-5k-ka...galas-do-5-km/ хорошая программа 

Самоё зачотное  приложение под нее (и не только)  http://www.rundouble.com/home

Бег с Лидьярдом http://flibusta.is/b/221713
Позный метод бега https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...xQrAT8MZupAXxQ

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я,  наверное,  сейчас скажу дикость,  но если человек не может осознавать свое  тело при беге,  то мне его заморочки про "осознавание  тела при хотьбе"  просто не интересны.


Осознавать тело при беге в общем ни у кого думаю проблем не вызывает, а вот осознавать подъем ступни, движение ее вперед, опускание ступни, касание, движение тела в процессе бега несколько проблематично. 

Сатипаттхана сутта. МН10

_(1) когда монах шагает вперед и назад, он осознает это;
(2) когда он смотрит прямо и в сторону, он осознает это;
(3) когда он сгибает и разгибает конечности, он осознает это;
(4) когда он носит накидку, мантию и чашу,он осознает это;
(5) когда он ест, пьет, жует, пробует на вкус, он осознает это;
(6) когда он мочится и испражняется, он осознает это;
(7) когда он идет, стоит, сидит, засыпает, пробуждается, разговаривает и молчит, он осознает это.
Таким образом он отслеживает тело само по себе ..._

----------


## PampKin Head

> Осознавать тело при беге в общем ни у кого думаю проблем не вызывает, а вот осознавать подъем ступни, движение ее вперед, опускание ступни, касание, движение тела в процессе бега несколько проблематично. 
> 
> Сатипаттхана сутта. МН10
> 
> _(1) когда монах шагает вперед и назад, он осознает это;
> (2) когда он смотрит прямо и в сторону, он осознает это;
> (3) когда он сгибает и разгибает конечности, он осознает это;
> (4) когда он носит накидку, мантию и чашу,он осознает это;
> (5) когда он ест, пьет, жует, пробует на вкус, он осознает это;
> ...


"Over there are the roots of trees; over there, empty dwellings. Practice jhana, monks. Don't be heedless. Don't later fall into regret. This is our message to you."
— SN 35.145

По мере набора концентрации, будет расти и скорость осознавания.

----------


## Монферран

На самом деле, монахи, конечно же, при должной концентрации будет осознаваться вся вселенная.

Вложение 20275

----------


## Йен

Из всего ПК могу вспомнить только одного бегающего персонажа -  это когда Ангулимала изо всех сил бежал, но не мог догнать Будду, который шел спокойно )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Из всего ПК могу вспомнить только одного бегающего персонажа -  это когда Ангулимала изо всех сил бежал, но не мог догнать Будду, который шел спокойно )


Тогда жрали мало, экология была хорошая и нигде не было генномодифицированной редьки.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Осознавать тело при беге в общем ни у кого думаю проблем не вызывает, а вот осознавать подъем ступни, движение ее вперед, опускание ступни, касание, движение тела в процессе бега несколько проблематично. 
> 
> Сатипаттхана сутта. МН10
> 
> _(1) когда монах шагает вперед и назад, он осознает это;
> (2) когда он смотрит прямо и в сторону, он осознает это;
> (3) когда он сгибает и разгибает конечности, он осознает это;
> (4) когда он носит накидку, мантию и чашу,он осознает это;
> (5) когда он ест, пьет, жует, пробует на вкус, он осознает это;
> ...


Вы, наверное, не бегаете раз такую глупость написали. Если сороконожка будет думать, осознавать как ей переставлять ножки, она упадет и не сможет дальше двигаться. Многие процессы в организме управляются автоматически, подсознанием. Так работа внутренних органов, сердце, дыхание и так далее.
Бегуны обращают внимание на технику бега, осознают ее. При беге рекомендуется ставить стопу не с пятки, как при ходьбе, а с носка. Также уделяется внимание работе рук. Бежать расслабленно, без напряжения, не прыгать. О технике бега написано много.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Из всего ПК могу вспомнить только одного бегающего персонажа -  это когда Ангулимала изо всех сил бежал, но не мог догнать Будду, который шел спокойно )


Это ему казалось, что Он шел, Он расслабленно, технично бежал.
Будда не был дистрофиком, не был хиляком, а был атлетически сложенным человеком, который бегал при необходимости. Ничто человеческое ему не чуждо. То,что он не бегал, это сказки. Бег естественнен для человека, а Будда - просветленный человек.
Почему некоторые представляют Будду ученым сухарем в очках, с толстой книгой поучений под мышкой. Он вообще был против книжного буддизма, поэтому сам ничего не писал! Передача сущностных наставлений идет от сердца к сердцу, а не через бумагу и чернила. Если бы он был за книжный буддизм, который насаждается сейчас тхеравадой, Он бы сам писал свои учения, чтобы потом не исказили. Но он принципиально ничего не писал, хотя не был безграмотным. Так как сущность учения передается от сердца к сердцу,  а не бумагой.
Хоть одну строчку поучений, записанных лично самим Буддой, кто мне может процитировать? Хоть одно слово учения, которое он лично сам записал!?
Это Его безмолвное послание нам, книжным сухарям.

----------


## Максим&

Ну фсе:-)  Раз просветленный то он ну просто обязан бегать по 10 км каждое утро. И всех монахов за собой тянуть. Так и представляю эти забеги бхикшу до деревни за подаянием. Ну и конечно же, раз будда просветленный он полюбому должен был делать аштанга-йогу, ну какой же йогин без аштанги. Это вам любой йога-тиччер скажет. По любому Будда на досуге складывал кубик-рубик ( развивает мозги) и возможно на бегу. Пловцом он конечно же был самым лучшим и самым быстрым. Ну понятно же, если не плаваешь то и не будда. Цигун и кунфу это полюбому, даже не обсуждается. Все будды без цигуна враз вымрут. Как само собой он безусловно писал прекрасные картины, так как без развития в себе эстетики ну какой из буды будда. Рисовал картины и трубил в тибетский рожок. Музыкантом он был это точно. Без этого никак. Ну и не батан же будда, и не лох какой-нибудь. Полюбому он зачитывал рэпчик и танцевал хип-хоп. Что за будда без хип-хопа? Это любой ниггер вам скажет. Все будды по умолчанию умеют читать рэпчик и двигаться "лунной походкой". Совсем забыл про лыжи. Если ВВП умеет кататься на лыжах, то будда умеет лучше и по другому не может. Ведь езда на лыжах полезна для випассаны. Просто необходима. Все Будды ездят на лыжах-вы разве не знали?
Дзенцы, ну как опровергните что Будда зачитывал рэпчик от сердца к сердцу и вязал носки?

----------


## Йен

> Многие процессы в организме управляются автоматически, подсознанием. Так работа внутренних органов, сердце, дыхание и так далее.
> Бегуны обращают внимание на технику бега, осознают ее.


Осознанность и развивают для того, чтобы перестать делать автоматически )

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вы, наверное, не бегаете раз такую глупость написали.


Лично я против бега ничего не имею и сам много лет занимался легкой атлетикой. Но приписывать Будде бег несколько странно. Будда определил всего четыре положения тела для развития осознанности  - при ходьбе, стоя, сидя, лежа. Все остальное - это от лукавого.

Ну и нужно помнить, что монахи времен Будды Шакьямуи ходили босиком, а стадионов с идеально ровным покрытием, по которому приятно пробежаться босиком, тогда для монахов не строили, да и само монашеское одеяние никак не способствует бегу.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Лично я против бега ничего не имею и сам много лет занимался легкой атлетикой. Но приписывать Будде бег несколько странно. Будда определил всего четыре положения тела для развития осознанности  - при ходьбе, стоя, сидя, лежа. Все остальное - это от лукавого.
> 
> Ну и нужно помнить, что монахи времен Будды Шакьямуи ходили босиком, а стадионов с идеально ровным покрытием, по которому приятно пробежаться босиком, тогда для монахов не строили, да и само монашеское одеяние никак не способствует бегу.


Это в тхераваде только так определили, в китайском буддизме, например, такого нет. И что такое за осознанность? Какое у нее определение? Во времена Будды одежда была просто из лоскутков сшита. В кит. буддизме монашеская одежда позволяет свободно бегать. Бег босиком очень популярен, так ставится наиболее оптимальная техника бега с носка. Даже марафон босиком бегают. Мне кажутся странными запреты тхеравады на бег. Это по-моему просто глупость или от лукавого. Монахи должны тренировать не только ум, но и тело. Будда бег не запрещал. И почему Будда не может бегать?
Ваши доводы не убедительны. Будда сам лично вообще ни одного слова сам не записал. Так что все это ваши домыслы, фантазии.
Запрещать нужно не бег, а нечистые, негативные мысли, которые могут возникнуть в любом положении тела. Это еще можно назвать осознанностью.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Гордон Пири: Бегай быстро и без травм:
http://gordonpirie.narod.ruВложение 20277

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Советский мультфильм «Спортландия» о спасении мальчика Мити из страны Ленивии:
http://mults.info/mults/?id=1383

----------


## Йен

Еше Нинбо, если у вас осознанность ассоциируется только с памятованием о технике бега, то такой бег никакого отношения к самма - сати (правильному памятованию) и к учению Будды не имеет. Это просто физ-ра, для одних она будет полезной, для других - нет, и любой спортсмен должен помнить о правильной технике, при этом он не обязательно практикует Дхамму. Поэтому тему пора перенести в разговорный раздел )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Перенес в раздел Чань (Дзен):
https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_con...&v=gZVHEi8GIC4

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Дзэн бега:
http://yogic1.narod.ru/zenprac.html

Дзен в движении: Бег по кругу

Лекции Мастера Сюй Юня.

(…)

Затем после долгого молчания Мастер крикнул: «Идите!» Немедленно все ученики в ответ на его зов последовали за ним, пустившись бегом по большому кругу. После того, как они пробежали несколько кругов, монах-надзиратель подал «сигнал остановки»: неожиданно ударив палкой об стол, издал громкий хлопающий звук. Мгновенно все бегущие остановились и замерли. После паузы все они сели на сидения, скрестив ноги. Затем весь зал стал абсолютно тихим, не слышно было ни звука, как будто они находились в высокогорной крепости. Эта молчаливая медитация длилась больше часа. Затем все поднялись с сидений, и упражнение с кругами началось опять. Пробежав ещё несколько кругов, все неожиданно остановились ещё раз, когда услышали сигнал удара палки.

(…)

Теперь вы и я, не будучи высоко одаренными, как Патриархи, обязаны практиковать методы - такие, как практика Хуа Тоу, которая учит нас работать над специально выбранным вопросом коана, кристаллизованным в одну фразу, или Хуа Тоу. С династии Сун всё более популярной стала Школа Чистой Земли - повторение имени Будды Амиды стало широко распространенным занятием среди буддистов. В этих обстоятельствах великие Мастера Дзен заставляли людей работать над Хуа Тоу. «Кто тот, кто повторяет имя Будды?» Этот Хуа Тоу стал затем самым популярным из всех, но всё же есть ещё много людей, которые не понимают, как им заниматься. Некоторые достаточно глупы, чтобы повторять эту фразу! Практиковать Хуа Тоу — не значит повторять фразу или сосредотачиваться на ней. Это значит Дзенить саму природу изречений. Дзен значит вглядываться внутрь и наблюдать. В монастырском зале для медитации мы обычно находим следующее указание, повешенное на стены: «Соблюдайте и всматривайтесь в ваше Хуа Тоу». Здесь «соблюдать» означает «смотреть в обратном направлении», то есть смотреть назад, а «всматриваться» значит «проникнуть умом в Хуа Тоу». Наши умы привыкли выходить наружу и чувствовать вещи во внешнем мире. Дзен — значит переменить эту привычку на противоположную и взглянуть внутрь. «Кто тот, кто повторяет имя Будды?»— это Хуа, изречение. Но перед тем, как мысль об этом изречении возникает, мы имеем Тоу (конец). Дзен, который Хуа Тоу — значит взглянуть в самую идею «Кто?», проникнуть в состояние перед тем, как возникает мысль, и увидеть, на что похоже это состояние. Это значит наблюдать, откуда сама мысль «Кто» приходит, увидеть на что она похожа, и тонко и очень мягко проникнуть в нее.

Во время упражнения «бег по кругу» вы должны держать шею прямо, чтобы она не касалась задней части воротника, и следовать вплотную за впереди бегущим человеком. Держите свой ум спокойным и плавным. Не сворачивайте головы, чтобы обернуться, но сосредоточьте ум на Хуа Тоу. Когда вы сидите в медитации, не поднимайте грудь слишком высоко, искусственно раздувая её. При дыхании не втягивайте воздух и не выталкивайте. Пусть ваше дыхание поднимается и опускается в естественном ритме. Соберите все свои шесть чувств и отбросьте всё, что может быть у вас в уме. Не думайте ни о чём, но соблюдайте ваше Хуа Тоу. Никогда не забывайте о вашем Хуа Тоу. Ваш ум никогда не должен быть бурным или действующим, иначе он будет продолжать блуждать и никогда не сможет успокоиться; но вы не должны позволять своему уму стать тупым и ленивым, потому что тогда вы задремлете, и в результате попадете в ловушку «мёртвой пустоты». Если вы можете всегда быть верным вашему Хуа Тоу, вы легко и естественно овладеете работой и, таким образом, все ваши привычные мысли будут автоматически подчинены. Для новичков нелегко хорошо работать над Хуа Тоу, но вы не должны никогда пугаться или отчаиваться, не должны вы и цепляться за мысль о достижении Просветления, потому что вы занимаетесь Семидневной Медитацией, цель которой - именно Просветление. Поэтому дополнительная мысль о достижении Просветления так же не нужна и глупа, как и мысль о том, что надо добавить еще голову к голове, которая у вас уже есть. Вы не должны беспокоиться об этом; сначала вам необходимо хорошо работать над Хуа Тоу - продолжать помнить и соблюдать его непрерывно. Если возникают отвлекающие мысли, не следуйте за ними, но признайте их за то, чем они являются в действительности. Как говорит пословица:

Не беспокойтесь о возникновении отвлекающих мыслей,
Но берегитесь, если узнавание их возникает
Слишком поздно!
Поначалу каждый чувствует отвлечения из-за непрерывно возникающих блуждающих мыслей, и не может сконцентрироваться и помнить Хуа Тоу достаточно четко, но со временем вы научитесь возвращаться к Хуа Тоу все легче и легче. Когда придёт время, вы сможете вернуться к нему с лёгкостью, и оно не убежит от вас ни разу в течение часа. Затем вы обнаружите, что эта работа вообще не трудна. Сегодня я наговорил вам много чепухи, теперь всем вам лучше пойти и усердно поработать над своим Хуа Тоу.

(…)

Когда новички начинают заниматься Дзен, они всегда затрудняются при подчинении их вечнотекущих грешных мыслей и страдают от боли в ногах. Они не знают, как избавиться от этих неприятностей. Важно придерживаться своего Хуа Тоу все время — при ходьбе, лежа или стоя — с утра до ночи, соблюдая Хуа Тоу ярко и ясно, пока оно не появится в вашем уме, как осенняя луна, прозрачно отражённая в тихой воде. Если вы так занимаетесь, можете быть уверены, что достигнете состояния Просветления. В медитации, если вас клонит ко сну, можно широко открыть глаза и напрячь спину, тогда вы почувствуете себя сосредоточеннее, чем раньше.

Работая над Хуа Тоу, вы не должны быть ни слишком проницательны, ни слишком небрежны. Если вы слишком проницательны, вы можете почувствовать себя безмятежно и комфортабельно; но вы можете потерять Хуа Тоу. Последствием будет то, что вы впадете в «мертвую пустоту». Прямо в состоянии безмятежности, если вы не потеряете Хуа Тоу, то сможете идти дальше с верхушки стофутового шеста, на которую вы уже поднялись. Если вы слишком небрежны, на вас нападет слишком много блуждающих мыслей, тогда вам будет трудно подчинить их. Короче говоря, практикующий Дзен должен быть хорошо приспособлен, не слишком напряжён и не слишком расслаблен. В расслабленности должна быть напряженность, а в напряжённости расслабленность. Занимаясь так, можно добиться улучшения и слить покой и движение в одно целое.

Я помню, что в старое время, когда я занимался упражнением «бег по кругу» в монастыре Золотой Горы и других местах, надзирающие монахи заставляли нас бегать подобно летящим птицам! О, мы, монахи, действительно могли бегать. Но когда сигнальная палка неожиданно звучала, подавая сигнал «стоп», все останавливались и стояли тихо, как безжизненные столбы. Теперь подумайте! Как могли в этих обстоятельствах возникнуть дремота или отвлекающие мысли?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Попрошу не флудить в теме.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Для многострадальных буддийских монахов Тхеравады можно посоветовать бег на месте в своей келье для укрепления здоровья. Это реально помогает. И никто не увидит, не будет нарушений Винаи.
http://shas-live.com/dvigenie-zhizn/beg-na-meste
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ydYUYif-G9s

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head

> Для многострадальных буддийских монахов Тхеравады можно посоветовать бег на месте в своей келье для укрепления здоровья. Это реально помогает. И никто не увидит, не будет нарушений Винаи.
> http://shas-live.com/dvigenie-zhizn/beg-na-meste
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ydYUYif-G9s


Вполне достаточно трех упражнений регулярно: отжимания, пресс, приседания.

http://flibusta.is/b/307951

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Важна вибрация клетки при беге:
http://www.pseudology.org/health/MikulinAA/02.htm

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Не много не в тему, но вопрос по Тхераваде:

Есть ли большие\полные поклоны и разрешены ли они для практики бхиккху ?

----------


## Йен

> Не много не в тему, но вопрос по Тхераваде:
> 
> Есть ли большие\полные поклоны и разрешены ли они для практики бхиккху ?


Поклон пятью частями тела, выполнятся три раза: Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Поклон пятью частями тела, выполнятся три раза: Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе.


Три предел, а большее количество можно ?

----------


## Йен

> Три предел, а большее количество можно ?



Не знаю, хотя зачем, это же не гимнастика )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю, хотя зачем, это же не гимнастика )


Не гимнастика, но тоже полезно, и для ума и для тела.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну фсе:-)  Раз просветленный то он ну просто обязан бегать по 10 км каждое утро. И всех монахов за собой тянуть. Так и представляю эти забеги бхикшу до деревни за подаянием. Ну и конечно же, раз будда просветленный он полюбому должен был делать аштанга-йогу, ну какой же йогин без аштанги. Это вам любой йога-тиччер скажет. По любому Будда на досуге складывал кубик-рубик ( развивает мозги) и возможно на бегу. Пловцом он конечно же был самым лучшим и самым быстрым. Ну понятно же, если не плаваешь то и не будда. Цигун и кунфу это полюбому, даже не обсуждается. Все будды без цигуна враз вымрут. Как само собой он безусловно писал прекрасные картины, так как без развития в себе эстетики ну какой из буды будда. Рисовал картины и трубил в тибетский рожок. Музыкантом он был это точно. Без этого никак. Ну и не батан же будда, и не лох какой-нибудь. Полюбому он зачитывал рэпчик и танцевал хип-хоп. Что за будда без хип-хопа? Это любой ниггер вам скажет. Все будды по умолчанию умеют читать рэпчик и двигаться "лунной походкой". Совсем забыл про лыжи. Если ВВП умеет кататься на лыжах, то будда умеет лучше и по другому не может. Ведь езда на лыжах полезна для випассаны. Просто необходима. Все Будды ездят на лыжах-вы разве не знали?
> Дзенцы, ну как опровергните что Будда зачитывал рэпчик от сердца к сердцу и вязал носки?


Штангу и турник забыли. Бег - это просто ничтожное занятие, по сравнению с жимом штанги и упражнениями на турнике. Разве мог Будда обойтись без жима штанги и без подтягивания на турнике, какая без этого может быть осознанность вообще?  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Будда и без питья мочи/поедания коровьего навоза обойтись не смог.  Будете практиковать уринотерапию?

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel390.html
THE BODHISATTA'S AUSTERITIES

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вчера утром на пробежке в горах в Чите:

----------


## Фил

Красота!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Движение в зале медитации участников летнего лагеря в монастыре Юньмэнь:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

36 день забега.Техника бега на 3100миль:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fUJ_gB63U4E

----------


## Максим&

> Движение в зале медитации участников летнего лагеря в монастыре Юньмэнь:


Интересно, к какому веку относятся первые упоминания бега по кругу в мед.зале? 
Орден кадирия ( Багдад), где есть похожий бег основан в сер.12 в. Но я не знаю был ли там изначально похожий зикр.

Вложение 20363

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Думаю с Шестого Патриарха надо считать — 7 век.

----------


## Максим&

> Думаю с Шестого Патриарха надо считать — 7 век.


К сожалению в истории так вопросы не решаются.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> К сожалению в истории так вопросы не решаются.


В Алтарной сутре (датируется началом 8 века)уже упоминается 禅堂 чаньтан — зал медитации. Там по тысячелетней традиции сидение под благовония 坐香 сменяется ходьбой и бегом под благовония 行香。

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Алтарной сутре (датируется началом 8 века)уже упоминается 禅堂 чаньтан — зал медитации. Там по тысячелетней традиции сидение под благовония 坐香 сменяется ходьбой и бегом под благовония 行香。


С каких это пор и где 行香 рекомендуется переводить как "бег под благовония"?
Вот из БКРС:

*行香*
xíngxiāng
посетить храм и возжечь курения (об офиц. лице)

xíng xiāng
礼佛的仪式。始于南北朝，燃香熏手，或以香末散行；唐以后则为持香炉绕行道场或街市。至明清时则指官吏上任或遇朔望时，入庙焚香叩拜的仪式。
喻世明言．卷十九．杨谦之客舫遇侠僧：「本县虽与宣尉司表里，衙门常规，长官行香后，先去看望他，他纔答礼，彼此酒礼往来。」
1) 古代礼拜神佛的一种仪式。始於南北朝。初，每燃香熏手，或以香末散行。
2) 明清时官吏每至朔望入庙焚香叩拜，或新官赴任后举行入庙焚香仪式，均称行香。
xíng xiāng
hold or participate in a prayer service at a templexíngxiāng
trad.
1) burning and offering of incense at Buddhist temples on special national occasions by officials
2) hold or participate in a prayer service at a temple
*行*
xíng; háng; xìng; hàng
I
гл. А
1) xíng идти, ходить; передвигаться; продвигаться вперёд; на ходу, на проходе行路 идти по дороге
自此而西平行 спокойно идти отсюда на запад
人行道 дорожка для пешеходов
行吟 на ходу петь (декламировать)
2) xíng отправляться в дальний путь, путешествовать; совершать долгий (напр. жизненный) путь送行 провожать в путь
与子同行 с тобою вместе я пройду свой путь
[И так далее...]

----------


## Антарадхана

> С каких это пор и где 行香 рекомендуется переводить как "бег под благовония"?


Наверное иногда так хочется быть правым, что под это дело можно и тексты с суттами под свое понимание подредактировать.
В заглавном посте этого топика одно время была цитата из сутты ПК, где Еше Нинбо к слову 'идти' добавил в скобочках (бежать), потом видимо совесть проснулась, и он удалил это.
С авторским переводом Сутры Шестого Патриарха, от гражданина Еше Нинбо, мы тоже знакомы...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В Алтарной сутре (датируется началом 8 века)уже упоминается 禅堂 чаньтан — зал медитации. Там по тысячелетней традиции сидение под благовония 坐香 сменяется ходьбой и бегом под благовония 行香。


行 это не бег, а ходьба. Бег это 走.

----------


## Юй Кан

> 行 это не бег, а ходьба. Бег это 走.


%)
走 -- "ходить (пешком); идти; прохаживаться" и т.п.
跑 -- "бегать; бежать, нестись..."

----------


## Юй Кан

Признаться, сам сходу погрешил на Алтарную: отчего-то в памяти было, будто Хуйнэн, обретя чашу и патру, покинул монастырь быстрым бегом, ибо за ним же гнались добрые люди... Но заглянул, чтобы уточнить, в пер. Абаева, и стало ясно: патриарх не только не бежал, покинув монастырь, но убыл оттуда и вовсе -- на лодке, в сопровождении. : )

----------


## Максим&

Чисто гипотетически мусульманские дервиши или суфии могли познакомиться с элементами зикра ( бег) или в Балхе  ещё в 8 в. ( здесь родился один из первых суфиев Абу Исхак Ибрахим). 8 век это ещё вполне Афганистан буддийский. 
Или как вариант в 16 веке в Китайском Туркестане ( С-У округ?).  Сюда переселились потомки накшбандийца Азама и основали свою династию впоследствии низложенную китайцами. Накшбандийский тарикат широко представлен на територии Кавказа. И они уже бегают, а не кружат как анатолийские суфии. 
Это конечно все умозрительно и вполне возможно, что это собственное ноу-хау мусульман.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вопрос: если плотские желания не возникают в силу возраста можно ли не бегать?
И еще: я слышал, что когда занимаешься спортом "разгоняется кровь" и в этом плане интимном соответственно все становится более чем. Не приведет ли это к еще большим плотским желаниям? Спасибо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Вопрос: если плотские желания не возникают в силу возраста можно ли не бегать?
> И еще: я слышал, что когда занимаешься спортом "разгоняется кровь" и в этом плане интимном соответственно все становится более чем. Не приведет ли это к еще большим плотским желаниям? Спасибо!


Если бегать как Форест Гамп то будет уже не до того.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Если бегать как Форест Гамп то будет уже не до того.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Но у него по фильму и с этим было все в порядке.

----------


## Йен

> И еще: я слышал, что когда занимаешься спортом "разгоняется кровь" и в этом плане интимном соответственно все становится более чем. Не приведет ли это к еще большим плотским желаниям? Спасибо!


Приведет, если достаточно времени восстанавливаться между тренировками )

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Приведет, если достаточно времени восстанавливаться между тренировками )


Бегать во сне

----------


## Максим&

> Но у него по фильму и с этим было все в порядке.


Уже не помню. Значит с Форестом осечка.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уже не помню. Значит с Форестом осечка.


Чуть подробнее, хотя и кратко... : )

----------


## Альбина

> Чисто гипотетически мусульманские дервиши или суфии могли познакомиться с элементами зикра ( бег) или в Балхе  ещё в 8 в. ( здесь родился один из первых суфиев Абу Исхак Ибрахим). 8 век это ещё вполне Афганистан буддийский. 
> Или как вариант в 16 веке в Китайском Туркестане ( С-У округ?).  Сюда переселились потомки накшбандийца Азама и основали свою династию впоследствии низложенную китайцами. Накшбандийский тарикат широко представлен на територии Кавказа. И они уже бегают, а не кружат как анатолийские суфии. 
> Это конечно все умозрительно и вполне возможно, что это собственное ноу-хау мусульман.


Я как спец.в спонтанном  кружении ))) узнавшая про суфий -собратьев позже,Максим, со всей  ответственностью заявляю,что ничего высокодуховного в беге нет,а есть только примитивный дер "от "или "к" и там есть памятование о времени ,которого быть не должно.Сама я ,представляешь,уже кружусь в воде когда плаваю,как обычно не сама,а на поводу у какой-то хрени)),и слава аллаху есть в мире такая штука,как синхронное плавание,окружаюшие думают наверное,что оттуда,иначе бы сказали,тетя -ку-ку совсем,в в речке кружится как юла.Честно говоря,то что в воде буду круги нарезать,для меня открытие,ну ладно в танце а тут.....Иногда бегаю сама,но либо когда человека увижу дорогого либо в ту же самую речку,но понимаю что это просто нетерпеж и игра со временем.Короче бегконечно ум разгружает,но к духовности отношение не имеет Вообщем бег покоя не дает.Вот.) Хотя можно и в нем его  найти,но смысл?.....Нагрузка на тело.у которого нет в этом потпебности.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> С каких это пор и где 行香 рекомендуется переводить как "бег под благовония"?
> Вот из БКРС:
> 
> *行香*
> xíngxiāng
> посетить храм и возжечь курения (об офиц. лице)
> 
> xíng xiāng
> 礼佛的仪式。始于南北朝，燃香熏手，或以香末散行；唐以后则为持香炉绕行道场或街市。至明清时则指官吏上任或遇朔望时，入庙焚香叩拜的仪式。
> ...


Вы просто никогда не были в зале медитации. Как интересно. Люди любят выискивать недостатки. Как раз в тему, которую я вчера открыл.
У слов может быть много значений, здесь как раз этот случай. Погуглите на досуге значение 行香。
Как говорится век живи, век учись.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Поищу за вас:
http://read.goodweb.cn/news/news_view.asp?newsid=51570

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вот еще. Сами погуглите:
http://read.goodweb.cn/news/news_view.asp?newsid=51571

行香 можно перевести благовонное движение, но это не очень хорошо звучит. Когда идет медитация в движении в зале медитации, в это время зажигается благовония, которое горит около часа. По нему ориентируются по времени. Поэтому так перевел.
В основном идет ходьба, которая ускоряется и переходит в бег.
Дальше идет 坐香。Можно перевести как благовонное сидение, но это опять же не очень хорошо звучит. Сидение под зажигаемое благовоние, по которому в древности ориентировались по времени.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> 行 это не бег, а ходьба. Бег это 走.


行 - это дословно движение, куда входят и ходьба и бег. 行住坐卧 четыре состояния человека

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Наверное иногда так хочется быть правым, что под это дело можно и тексты с суттами под свое понимание подредактировать.
> В заглавном посте этого топика одно время была цитата из сутты ПК, где Еше Нинбо к слову 'идти' добавил в скобочках (бежать), потом видимо совесть проснулась, и он удалил это.
> С авторским переводом Сутры Шестого Патриарха, от гражданина Еше Нинбо, мы тоже знакомы...


Как раз в тему сообщения, которое я вчера открыл. Как любим выискивать чужие недостатки. В результате теряем свою традицию, переходим в другую, опять бросаем и так по кругу. А все почему? Потому что нет веры и не смотрим за собой.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> %)
> 走 -- "ходить (пешком); идти; прохаживаться" и т.п.
> 跑 -- "бегать; бежать, нестись..."


Как я понимаю, 走 в классическом китайском это не «прохаживаться», а именно «бежать» или в крайнем случае «быстро идти/быстро перемещаться». 走, 趋也。

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вот ещё наставления чань-буддийского монаха старца Чжихая по бегу и ходьбе в зале медитации после продолжительного сидения в лотосе:

下面，我再告訴各位「跑香」，跑香分外圈、中圈、內圈、再內圈，在禪堂的規矩裡，在內圈的人要跑得快，外圈是年紀較大的人或者怕辛苦的可以慢慢走，小圈跑得快，年紀輕的人不怕快，可以在內圈跑，跑香的時候是圍繞著佛菩薩跑，因場地的不同而隨時調整，分幾條路線，大家才不會亂。

Сейчас я вам расскажу о беге под благовония (пхаосян). Бег под благовония подразделяется на внешний круг, средний круг и внутренний круг. По правилам зала медитации те, кто находятся во внутреннем круге, должны бежать быстрее всего. А по внешнему кругу могут медленно идти ходьбой те, кто в возрасте или те, кто боятся усталости. По маленькому кругу бегут быстро, молодые не боятся скорости и могут бежать по внутреннему кругу. Когда мы бежим по кругу, мы бежим вокруг Будды и Бодхисатв (которые на алтаре). Также всё зависит от помещения, поэтому можно по ситуации регулировать движение по нескольким маршрутам, чтобы избежать беспорядка.

跑香的時候要甩手，左三右七，什麼是左三右七呢？就是右手甩七分，也就是大甩，左手小甩，用三分，這是禪堂甩手跑香的姿勢；當我們坐著的時候，腿麻了、腰酸了，等到一跑香，這一甩手把那些都甩掉了、沒有了，既不麻也不酸，週身舒暢無比，會愈跑愈精神。跑香起頭不要快，開始要慢走，慢走把身體恢復正常了，走著走著自然就會快起來，這是自然的現象，不要一下子就像賽跑似的，反而不好。

Когда бежите под благовония нужно размахивать руками. Левой на 30 процентов, а правой на 70 процентов. Что это означает? Это значит, что правой рукой вы прилагаете 70 процентов усилий. То есть машете сильно, а левой рукой машете слабее на 30 процентов усилия. Это положение тела при беге под благовония, когда мы бежим, размахивая руками. Когда мы долго сидели в позе лотоса, у нас затекают ноги, болит поясница и когда приходит очередь бежать под благовония с помощью размахивания руками, устраняются онемение и боль и во всем теле появляется очень приятное ощущение. Чем больше бежишь, тем становишься более бодрым и энергичным. Когда вы начинаете бежать под благовония не нужно сразу же бежать быстро, вначале нужно идти медленной ходьбой. Когда благодаря медленной ходьбе, состояние вашего тела придёт в норму, естественно вы начнёте ускоряться. Это естественное явление. Не нужно сразу же бежать как на соревнованиях по бегу.

比如說你上街要開車去，才一出大門，你能猛踩油門嗎？那不是很危險嗎？我們跑香也是一個樣兒，慢慢地加快速度，這就叫做「行如風」。

Например, вы отправляетесь на улицу и вам нужно ехать на машине. Вы сразу же начнёте сильно давить на газ? Это разве не будет очень опасным? Также и при беге под благовония. Постепенно увеличивайте скорость. Это называется двигаться подобно ветру.

佛教四威儀講「行如風、坐如鍾、立如松、臥如弓」，也就是告訴我們行、住、坐、臥都不離禪定法門的薰習，但若要問它究竟是什麼樣的境界，那就只有靠你自已去好好地「參」了！

В буддизме о четырёх положениях тела человека говорят так: двигаться подобно ветру, сидеть подобно колоколу, стоять подобно сосне, спать подобно луку. То есть это говорит нам о том, что тренировка в школе чань продолжается независимо от того движемся мы, стоим, сидим или лежим. Если же вы хотите спросить: «А каково это состояние?», то здесь вы должны сами это испытать на себе в ходе медитации!

最後，要向各位說一下這個「香板」，中國大陸叢林有句話--「香板底下出祖師」。我從前在打禪七的時候，挨過香板，雖然冬天打禪七，小棉襖外面加大棉襖，挨香板時，我不但肉疼，連骨頭都疼，那個香板全堂響，只聽到「乒乒…………乓乓…………」的聲音，但是現在大家不要害怕，我只讓你們象徵性挨一下就得了，這只是說給大家知道禪堂的規矩而已。待會兒我們實地跑一會兒、坐一會兒，真正實習一下，但開示今天就講到這兒，謝謝各位！

В заключение я хочу вам ещё сказать о благовонной доске (деревянном мече, которым будят заснувших в ходе медитации). В лесных монастырях континентального Китая есть такая фраза: «Из под благовонной доски (меча) выходят патриархи». Когда я раньше участвовал в усиленных недельных циклах медитации, меня били благовонной доской. Хотя усиленные периоды медитации проходят зимой и на тебе надето две куртки, но когда тебе достаётся благовонной доской, не только мышцы болят, но даже кости. Удары тогда были оглушительными на весь медитативный зал. Только и слышно было бах, бах, бах… Но сейчас вы не бойтесь. Здесь вас будут ударять очень нежно. Я просто хочу, чтобы вы знали правила зала медитации. Сейчас мы начнём реально то бегать, то сидеть, будем тренироваться по-настоящему. На этом сегодня мои наставления заканчиваются. Спасибо всем!

http://www.bwlh.org/index.php?id=82

Буддийский монах, старец Чжи Хай родился в 1926 году в Китае. В 17 лет постригся в монахи. Изучал школу Чистой Земли, Чань, Тяньтай. В 1967 году, уже будучи буддийским монахом, он приезжает в США для распространения Дхармы на Западе и основывает там буддийский монастырь Фошань. Распространяет учение Чань, Чистой Земли в США, Канаде, Китае:
http://bwlh.org/

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот ещё наставления чань-буддийского монаха старца Чжихая по бегу и ходьбе в зале медитации после продолжительного сидения в лотосе:
> 
> 下面，我再告訴各位「跑香」，跑香分外圈、中圈、內圈、再內圈，在禪堂的規矩裡，在內圈的人要跑得快，外圈是年紀較大的人或者怕辛苦的可以慢慢走，小圈跑得快，年紀輕的人不怕快，可以在內圈跑，跑香的時候是圍繞著佛菩薩跑，因場地的不同而隨時調整，分幾條路線，大家才不會亂。
> 
> Сейчас я вам расскажу о беге под благовония (пхаосян). Бег под благовония подразделяется на внешний круг, средний круг и внутренний круг. По правилам зала медитации те, кто находятся во внутреннем круге, должны бежать быстрее всего. А по внешнему кругу могут медленно идти ходьбой те, кто в возрасте или те, кто боятся усталости. По маленькому кругу бегут быстро, молодые не боятся скорости и могут бежать по внутреннему кругу. Когда мы бежим по кругу, мы бежим вокруг Будды и Бодхисатв (которые на алтаре). Также всё зависит от помещения, поэтому можно по ситуации регулировать движение по нескольким маршрутам, чтобы избежать беспорядка.
> 
> ]


Возможно в движении по кругу вокруг Будды и Бодхисатв (которые на алтаре),  присутствует ещё и аспект накопление "заслуг"(позитивных впечатлений\отпечатков\потенций в уме) ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы просто никогда не были в зале медитации. Как интересно. Люди любят выискивать недостатки. Как раз в тему, которую я вчера открыл.
> У слов может быть много значений, здесь как раз этот случай. Погуглите на досуге значение 行香。
> Как говорится век живи, век учись.


Почему в БКРС, _которому я доверяю просто по опыту_, для 行 нет такого значения как "бежать"? Почему у других переводчиков "Сутры помоста" также речь идёт о ходьбе, а не о беге? Риторические вопросы, на которые нет нужды отвечать...

*И не первый раз показываю Вам Ваши ошибки, не рассуждая о Ваших недостатках.*
Потому Ваше "любят выискивать недостатки" -- это защитный переход на личность оппонента вместо ответа по существу.

По существу: многие значения того же 行, среди которых нет ничего о беге, есть в соотв. статье БКРС...

Наконец, Вы сослались именно на "Сутру помоста", как свидетельство якобы древности "бега под благовония". Оттого наставления прошлого (или начала нынешнего) века или вариации толкования сочетания 行香 как "ходьба, переходящая в бег" -- это разговор о другом, не имеющий отношения к "Сутре помоста".




> Вот ещё наставления чань-буддийского монаха старца Чжихая по бегу и ходьбе в зале медитации после продолжительного сидения в лотосе:
> 
> 下面，我再告訴各位「*跑香*」，跑香分外圈、中圈、內圈、再內圈，在禪堂的規矩裡，在內圈的人要跑得快，外圈是年紀較大的人或者怕辛苦的可以慢慢走，小圈跑得快，年紀輕的人不怕快，可以在內圈跑，跑香的時候是圍繞著佛菩薩跑，因場地的不同而隨時調整，分幾條路線，大家才不會亂。
> 
> Сейчас я вам расскажу о беге под благовония (пхаосян). Бег под благовония подразделяется на внешний круг, средний круг и внутренний круг. По правилам зала медитации те, кто находятся во внутреннем круге, должны бежать быстрее всего. А по внешнему кругу могут медленно идти ходьбой те, кто в возрасте или те, кто боятся усталости. По маленькому кругу бегут быстро, молодые не боятся скорости и могут бежать по внутреннему кругу. Когда мы бежим по кругу, мы бежим вокруг Будды и Бодхисатв (которые на алтаре). Также всё зависит от помещения, поэтому можно по ситуации регулировать движение по нескольким маршрутам, чтобы избежать беспорядка.


Вот и здесь стоит *跑*香 (букв. "бег при зажжённых благовониях"), а не обсуждаемое нами *行*香.
Упоминающееся далее в этих наставлениях 行如風 -- это, опять же, иное сочетание, ибо в нём речь идёт о _движении_ в широком смысле, а не именно о беге...

ИТОГО: у меня нет никаких возражений против "бега под благовония" как одной из форм практики. Говорил и говорю лишь о точности перевода сочетания 行香.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Почему в БКРС, _которому я доверяю просто по опыту_, для 行 нет такого значения как "бежать"? Почему у других переводчиков "Сутры помоста" также речь идёт о ходьбе, а не о беге? Риторические вопросы, на которые нет нужды отвечать...
> 
> *И не первый раз показываю Вам Ваши ошибки, не рассуждая о Ваших недостатках.*
> Потому Ваше "любят выискивать недостатки" -- это защитный переход на личность оппонента вместо ответа по существу.
> 
> По существу: многие значения того же 行, среди которых нет ничего о беге, есть в соотв. статье БКРС...
> 
> Наконец, Вы сослались именно на "Сутру помоста", как свидетельство якобы древности "бега под благовония". Оттого наставления прошлого (или начала нынешнего) века или вариации толкования сочетания 行香 как "ходьба, переходящая в бег" -- это разговор о другом, не имеющий отношения к "Сутре помоста".
> 
> ...


Вам бы китайский немного подтянуть, прежде чем других наставлять. Слабо владеете китайским, извините, а амбиций хоть отбавляй.
Если в БКРС нет значения какого-то слова, это значит, что его туда ещё не добавили. БКРС поэтому постоянно пополняется.
Вы по ссылке не почитали. Придётся запостить. 
Перевод чуть позже сделаю, Вам он, возможно, не по силам:

怎样行香

证净法师主讲 

我们二六时中，都不离原本真心，也就是自性佛。我们要时时不离这个根本，无论坐香、行香、跑香……

行香的方法不一样，但是道理是一个。行香的时候，身心世界放下、放松，这个脚步自自然然地迈。心要住在空性上，不能住在脚步上。慢慢地行，像微风一样，微微小风一样。慢慢地行，身体一点一点地扭动，而不是迈出一步以后就站着不动了，然后过会儿再迈第二步，这就不对了。不动了，你就住着了。你看，这脚步迈出去，这身体随着脚步一点一点地往前移动。这就没有相，没有走相。你的心还在空性上，还在空性里边，没住在身上。这样行着行着就没“我”了，行着行着你就进入空性，进入清净法身，消业障，开智慧啊。心也不用了，身也不用了，你整个身体都歇下来了。你能歇下来的这一段，你的身体就没老化，就没衰老，你没用它嘛。像汽车一样，新车买回来，你不开动它，它不还是新车吗。修行人要懂这个道理。你修吧，现在四十岁，再修五年还是四十岁，不老。为什么？你没用它。打坐时也不用，也是把它歇下来。这是我多年体悟出来的方法。

记住二六时中，无论行、走、坐、卧……就是不用。不用身不用心，天天自在潇洒，这叫修行。如果你老是用它，那你就麻烦了，身体就会衰老得快。你就不用心不用身，天天这样做，你就入道了。过去古人讲：狂心一歇，即见菩提。就这么简单，歇下来就是。当下承当，你别不敢承当。你不敢承当，就是穷汉，就是法华经上说的，衣里明珠尚在，出去当穷子讨饭。你不明白原本真心，你出去著相去，那不是当穷子讨饭吗？你本来是大富长者，承当就是。每个人都是佛，佛在经上讲，众生本来成佛，心、佛、众生三无差别。我们就是不敢承当它，不会承当它。所以，就流浪生死。当你承当它了，你跟佛就是一样。那个自性不需要我们去修，那个佛本来是现成的，清净本然、湛寂光明、清净寂灭。修什么？就是去习气、去毛病、去烦恼、消业障。因为我们有能有所，就像这块玻璃，上面有灰尘，需要毛巾去擦，擦完它就干净了，就透明了。我们念佛就是擦镜子，擦我们的大光明镜。天天擦，慢慢擦亮了，擦亮了你就是佛，跟佛没两样。所以行香就是歇下来身心世界。

На Алтарную сутру я сослался, поскольку там упоминается чаньский зал медитации 禅堂. А как там практикуют я знаю не по наслышке, в отличие от вас. Правила зала медитации сохраняются до сих пор неизменно. В Алтарной сутре не говорится конкретно о самой практике в зале медитации.
Что касается точности перевода Алтарной сутры можно обсудить каждый абзац.
Текст в оригинале. Затем ваш вариант, мой вариант, Абаева, Маслова.
Касательно образования и квалификации:
В 1989 году я окончил среднюю школу №4 г.Читы с углублённым изучением китайского. В 1996 году окончил Читинский государственный педагогический институт, факультет китайского языка. 15 лет проработал переводчиком китайского языка в администрации г.Читы.
Что вы закончили, какое учебное заведение? Каков ваш опыт работы переводчиком, где вы работаете?
Бывали ли вы вообще в Китае?

----------


## Харуказе

То что при беге невозможно сохранять осознанность - баянный миф. Даже я могу. А про тех кто в горах Японии бегает и говорить нечего.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам бы китайский немного подтянуть, прежде чем других наставлять. Слабо владеете китайским, извините, а амбиций хоть отбавляй.


Вы нашли у меня ещё один недостаток? : ))
Искренне стараюсь помочь, если вижу ошибку. Вот и все мои амбиции.. : )




> На Алтарную сутру я сослался, поскольку там упоминается чаньский зал медитации 禅堂. А как там практикуют я знаю не по наслышке, в отличие от вас. Правила зала медитации сохраняются до сих пор неизменно. В Алтарной сутре не говорится конкретно о самой практике в зале медитации.


Значит, ссылка на Алтарную как свид-во древности чаньской практики бега -- ошибочна.




> Что касается точности перевода Алтарной сутры можно обсудить каждый абзац.
> Текст в оригинале. Затем ваш вариант, мой вариант, Абаева, Маслова.


По мне, в этом нет никакой нужды: одним переводом текста стало больше. А время разберётся, чей перевод точнее.
Да делали ведь Вам уже подобный компаратив, если не ошибаюсь? Меня туда тоже, к слову, приглашали, но я отказался, по названной чуть выше причине.
И фрагмент из этой сутры мы уже, вроде разбирали в БФ? Когда и установили, что подходы к переводу у нас разные (что заметно и здесь), оттого -- какой смысл... слова тасовать? : )




> Без ложной скромности считаю свой перевод Алтарной сутры наиболее точным, тем более что я являюсь учеником Мастера Фоюаня, который мне эту сутру подарил из рук в руки в монастыре Шестого Патриарха в 1995 году прямо напротив зала, где хранится нетленное тело Шестого Патриарха.


Не бывает никакой _ложной_ скромности: есть только скромность искренняя и очевидная, а все прочие -- фикция...
Уж не говоря о том, что совершенно не суть, при каких обстоятельствах переводчик обрёл переведённый им текст. Ведь никакие обстоятельства не могу служить оправданием ошибок или неточностей, если таковые были допущены в переводе. (Т.е. нелепо, по мне, прикрываться/оправдываться личностью своего мастера или нетленным телом патриарха: что и как сделал -- сделал, за это лично и отвечаешь.)
Это -- опять никакие не амбиции, а просто мои убеждения, наработанные за много лет.
Я закончил.

----------


## Йен

Бег, прыг, ходьба, ползание и т.д. - прежде всего, все это аничча, анатта и дуккха. Памятуем )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Бег, прыг, ходьба, ползание и т.д. - прежде всего, все это аничча, анатта и дуккха. Памятуем )


Лежба, стояние и сидение также - аничча, анатта и дуккха )

----------


## Йен

> Лежба, стояние и сидение также - аничча, анатта и дуккха )


Естественно, потому что тело - это дуккха, значит и его положения тоже )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

О важности передачи Алтарной сутры (из Дуньхуанской Алтарной сутры):

§ 38.
Великий Учитель (Хуэйнэн) поселился на горе Цаоси. Он проповедовал Дхарму для округа Гуанчжоу и Шаочжоу более 40 лет. У него было от 3 до 5 тысяч учеников, как монахов, так и мирян.
Что касается основных принципов учения, то они передаются в Алтарной сутре. Тот, кто не получил Алтарную сутру, тот не имеет передачи по линии традиции. Нужно при этом знать откуда ученик, дату его рождения, фамилию и имя. Если нет передачи Алтарной сутры, то ученик не может являться последователем южной школы чань-буддизма. Тот, кто не имеет передачи, хоть и будет говорить о мгновенном учении, но он не будет знать основ. Поэтому трудно будет избежать споров. Тот, кто получил Дхарму, тому советуем заниматься только совершенствованием (не участвуя в спорах). Участие в спорах подразумевает желание победить, а это противоречит Дао Будды.

§ 47.
Великий Учитель Хуэйнэн сказал: «Десять учеников! В будущем, когда вы будете передавать Дхарму, передавайте свиток Алтарной сутры, тогда не будут потеряны основные принципы школы. Если не будет передачи Алтарной сутры, то это не будет соответствовать моим главным наставлениям. Сегодня вы получили Алтарную сутру, передавайте её из поколение в поколение. Тот, кто повстречает Алтарную сутру, всё равно что повстречается со мной лично и получит её из моих рук».
10 монахов, получив наставления, записали их в Алтарной сутре и стали её передавать из поколения в поколение. Тот, кто получает сутру, обязательно увидит Самоприроду.

§ 56.
Эта Дхарма передаётся только людям с высшими способностями, тем, кто всем сердцем верит в Дхарму Будды и обладает большим состраданием. Эта сутра передаётся по линии школы из поколения в поколение. Её передача не прерывалась до настоящего времени.

§ 57. 
Хэшан (Учитель) жил в уезде Цюйцзян округа Шаочжоу.
После нирваны Так Приходящего Дхарма был передана на восток в Китай. Все (патриархи) передавали сознание непривязанности, непривязанности к эго.
Здесь излагаются проповеди настоящего Бодхисаттвы, по-настоящему указывается путь практики. Учение предназначается для людей с большой мудростью и указываются принципы для освобождения простых людей.
Эта Дхарма передаётся только тем, кто готов практиковать, при бедствиях не сворачивает с Пути, способен терпеть при встрече с болью и имеет сильные добродетельные качества. Если же у человека недостаточно способностей и задатков, то хоть он и будет просить эту Дхарму, ему не следует передавать Алтарную сутру. Говорим об этом соратникам по Пути, чтобы вы об этом знали.

http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/dharma.html

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вам бы китайский немного подтянуть, прежде чем других наставлять. Слабо владеете китайским, извините, а амбиций хоть отбавляй.
> Если в БКРС нет значения какого-то слова, это значит, что его туда ещё не добавили. БКРС поэтому постоянно пополняется.


Переходить на личность некрасиво. Упрекать старшего в слабом знании китайского тоже некрасиво. Юй Кан наверное переводил с китайского когда вы пешком под стол ходили.

Не нравится БКРС, вот 新华字典：

　1. 走：～走。步～。旅～。～踪。～百里者半九十。～云流水（喻自然不拘泥）。～远自迩。

　2. 出外时用的：～装。～箧。～李。

　3. 流通，传递：～销。风～一时。

　4. 从事：进～。

　5. 流动性的，临时性的：～商。～营。

　6. 足以表示品质的举止行动：～径。品～。言～。操～。～成于思。

　7. 实际地做：～礼。～医。～文。

　8. 可以：不学习不～。

　9. 能干：你真～。

　10. 将要：～将毕业。

　11. 古代指物质的基本元素：五～（“金”、“木”、“水”、“火”、“土”）。

　12. 古诗的一种体裁：长歌～。

　13. 汉字字体的一种：～书。

　14. 姓。

Четырнадцать значений и ни одного «бежать».

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Переходить на личность некрасиво. Упрекать старшего в слабом знании китайского тоже некрасиво. Юй Кан наверное переводил с китайского когда вы пешком под стол ходили.
> 
> Не нравится БКРС, вот 新华字典：
> 
> 　1. 走：～走。步～。旅～。～踪。～百里者半九十。～云流水（喻自然不拘泥）。～远自迩。
> 
> 　2. 出外时用的：～装。～箧。～李。
> 
> 　3. 流通，传递：～销。风～一时。
> ...


Юй Кан начал насмехаться над моим переводом, причем совершенно безосновательно. Некрасивые намеки, сравнения и риторические вопросы. Однако при этом видно, что он слабо владеет китайским. Вот я и задал вопросы о его квалификации, но, к сожалению, не получил ответа. Мне 45. Сколько ему 70? И возраст здесь ни о чем не говорит. Сколько он занимается языком, сколько практикует как переводчик? Ответа нет.
 Я изучаю китайский со 2 -го класса с 8 лет, то есть 37 лет. Кто старше в изучении китайского и кому здесь ходить под стол?
По поводу иероглифа 行 посмотрите в электронном словаре 海词:
行
1）（动）
走: 步行，人行道，日行千里
往来移动，活动:
行船，行车，飞行
То есть самое первое значение:
Передвигаться.
А в передвижении есть у человека и ходьба и бег.
Например, 行跑 - бежать, наряду с 行走 идти.
Однако в китайском не как в русском. Например, мы говорим машина едет, машина бежит. А они говорят 车走。走 можно понять как поехали, так и как пошли.

----------


## Монферран

> Переходить на личность некрасиво.


Вот объясните, пожалуйста, если модератор (не Вы) задает такой стандарт красивости - а именно: "Вам бы то, Вам бы это", почему бы обычным участникам стандарту не следовать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Например, 行跑。


Нет такого слова 行跑.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот объясните, пожалуйста, если модератор (не Вы) задает такой стандарт красивости - а именно: "Вам бы то, Вам бы это", почему бы обычным участникам стандарту не следовать?


Обсуждение модерации запрещено правилами форума.

----------


## Монферран

> Обсуждение модерации запрещено правилами форума.


Это вопрос не о модерации.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

А это что? 行跑-
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Xf9ja0nBo
Однако и Цультрим Таши не помешает увеличить свой словарный запас.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Однако при этом видно, что он слабо владеет китайским. Вот я и задал вопросы о его квалификации, но, к сожалению, не получил ответа. Мне 45. Сколько ему 70? И возраст здесь ни о чем не говорит. Сколько он занимается языком, сколько практикует как переводчик? Ответа нет.


Можно идеально владеть разговорным языком, но при этом делать буквальные переводы, не понимая, что при переводе древних, религиозных текстов, часто используются переносные значения слов, редкоиспользуемые значения слов, игра слов и т.п., к тому же нужно иметь понимание тех вещей, о которых говориться в текстах, их значения на языках оригиналах (пали и санскрит). Я совершенно не знаю китайский, но сравнивая ваши переводы Алтарной сутры и фрагментов Алмазной сутры с другими переводами, скажу, что вы делаете буквалистский перевод, искажаете суть и привносите свое странное, искаженное понимание, о чем я вам сразу после опубликования фрагментов и сказал.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Можно идеально владеть разговорным языком, но при этом делать буквальные переводы, не понимая, что при переводе древних, религиозных текстов, часто используются переносные значения слов, редкоиспользуемые значения слов, игра слов и т.п., к тому же нужно иметь понимание тех вещей, о которых говориться в текстах, их значения на языках оригиналах (пали и санскрит). Я совершенно не знаю китайский, но сравнивая ваши переводы Алтарной сутры и фрагментов Алмазной сутры с другими переводами, скажу, что вы делаете буквалистский перевод, искажаете суть и привносите свое странное, искаженное понимание, о чем я вам сразу после опубликования фрагментов и сказал.


 Попрошу конкретно, где искажение сути, где буквалистский перевод на примерах. А то выглядит как голословное утверждение предателя, переметнувшегося из школы Чань в Тхераваду. Вы же теперь учение Чань китайскими байками называете. О какой же сути и понимании ведете речь?

----------


## Chikara

> Можно идеально владеть разговорным языком, но при этом делать буквальные переводы, не понимая, что при переводе древних, религиозных текстов, часто используются переносные значения слов, редкоиспользуемые значения слов, игра слов и т.п., к тому же нужно иметь понимание тех вещей, о которых говориться в текстах, их значения на языках оригиналах (пали и санскрит). Я совершенно не знаю китайский, но сравнивая ваши переводы Алтарной сутры и фрагментов Алмазной сутры с другими переводами, скажу, что вы делаете буквалистский перевод, искажаете суть и привносите свое странное, искаженное понимание, о чем я вам сразу после опубликования фрагментов и сказал.


Как можно не зная китайский делать вывод об искажении при переводе сути китайского текста? Не читал, но осуждаю?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Попрошу конкретно, где искажение сути, где буквалистский перевод на примерах.


Мы с вами разбирали это в теме про Алмазную сутру на дхарма.орг по моему в конце 00-х годов, к сожалению не смог найти этой темы. Мое мнение, вы можете считать ничтожным, но не мне ведь одному сразу бросились в глаза странности в ваших переводах, другие люди, в т.ч. знакомые с китайским языком, тоже обратили на это внимание. Так что, о чем то это говорит.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как можно не зная китайский делать вывод об искажении при переводе сути китайского текста? Не читал, но осуждаю?


К примеру, можно понимать общую суть написанного, на основе сравнения с другими переводами, а так же знать значение оригинальных терминов на пали и санскрите.

----------


## Chikara

> К примеру, можно понимать общую суть написанного, на основе сравнения с другими переводами, а так же знать значение оригинальных терминов на пали и санскрите.


Вы необоснованно обвинили Еше Нинбо в "буквалистском переводе" и "искажении сути перевода" сами не зная китайского. Давайте будем уважать друг друга и ценить проделанную работу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще интересно получается,  на самом то  деле, кому как не организаторам летнего лагеря в монастыре Юньмэнь, лучше знать о чём говорится в Алтарной Сутре Шестого Патриарха, а ведь по фото видно, что вокруг Будды именно бегут:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post763420

И даже не зная китайского, в этом отрывке из наставлений чань-буддийского монаха старца Чжихая , из контекста видно, что во внутреннем круге молодёжь бежит, так как он самый быстрый:

-Сейчас я вам расскажу о беге под благовония (пхаосян). Бег под благовония подразделяется на внешний круг, средний круг и внутренний круг. По правилам зала медитации те, кто находятся во внутреннем круге, должны бежать быстрее всего. А по внешнему кругу могут медленно идти ходьбой те, кто в возрасте или те, кто боятся усталости. По маленькому кругу бегут быстро, молодые не боятся скорости и могут бежать по внутреннему кругу. Когда мы бежим по кругу, мы бежим вокруг Будды и Бодхисатв (которые на алтаре). Также всё зависит от помещения, поэтому можно по ситуации регулировать движение по нескольким маршрутам, чтобы избежать беспорядка.(с)

И вот в теме есть и о беге вокруг Ступы в Хайларе:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post762733

А переводить можно по всякому, можно переводить так что каждый термин будет иметь довольно жизненное практичное значение, а можно в такую философскую отвлечённость переводы облечь, что только и останется что выискивать где в каком веке у кого та или иная идея появилась. Да так в жёсткие  понятия о "духовном" облечь, что и не найти,  что и как там простым смертным применять и практиковать. Часто  потом  можно испытать непонимание, видя в реальности, на местах, буддизм такой  какой он есть.

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо Цхултриму за напоминание Вам о необходимости уважать старших по возрасту, что, к слову, является традиционным, прежде всего, не для России, а для Китая. : )

Уважаемый Еше Нинбо, Вы упорно стремитесь свести _уже законченное мною обсуждение перевода единственного двуслога_ к обсуждение личности оппонента, что само по себе свидетельствует: конкретный спор касательно перевода этого двуслога Вами проигран.




> Юй Кан начал насмехаться над моим переводом, причем совершенно безосновательно. Некрасивые намеки, сравнения и риторические вопросы.


*Где увидели у меня насмешки над Вашим переводом? Цитату, пожалуйста. Либо -- извинитесь, как и положено...
Где -- некрасивые намёки, сравнения? Просьба та же, что и по поводу насмешек. Уж будьте так любезны...*
А бесстрастные риторические вопросы -- просто вопросы, не требующие ответа. Что в них ранящего?




> Однако при этом видно, что он слабо владеет китайским. Вот я и задал вопросы о его квалификации, но, к сожалению, не получил ответа.


Счас удовлетворю. %)
Отвечал в форуме уже не раз, что даже русским владею хуже, чем хотелось бы, хотя говорю и пишу на нём повседневно, отдав лет двадцать поэзии и прозе, на что слышал иногда лестные отзывы от уважаемых мною людей, включая комплимент (именно комплимент! : ), полученный на одном из семинаров от Л. Жуховицкого "Лучший стилист Советского Союза". Хотя если бы о лучшем стилисте СССР спросили у меня -- назвал бы другие имена...

При этом никогда не утверждал (даже когда Вы соглашались с моими поправками/замечаниями), что владею китайским сильно или сильнее Вас или кого-нибудь. : )
Более того, кит. тексты переводил и перевожу, как правило, с вэньяня, который и сами китайцы понимают не ахти как, если вообще берутся его читать. Не так давно убедился, общаясь с диссертанткой-китаянкой из РУДН, попросившей помочь ей с редактурой её статьи для научн. журнала об одном кит. даосо-буддисте адмирале...

Переводил и перевожу, опираясь на англ. версии (кроме ДДЦ), БКРС и всеведающий Инет : ).




> Мне 45. Сколько ему 70? И возраст здесь ни о чем не говорит. Сколько он занимается языком, сколько практикует как переводчик? Ответа нет.
>  Я изучаю китайский со 2 -го класса с 8 лет, то есть 37 лет. Кто старше в изучении китайского и кому здесь ходить под стол?


Мой возраст есть в профиле. Зайдёте глянуть -- не обижу и не обижусь... : )
Переводами с самых разных языков (польск., франц., чуть-чуть -- лат., англ. и совсем немножко -- исландск., класс. кит., санскр., пали) занимаюсь примерно конца 70-х. Вэньянем -- с 1990-го. Никак не собирался заниматься вообще китайским, но так получилось, что мне сделали предложение/вызов, от которого было недостойно отказаться. : ) Так что всё началось -- буквально вдруг -- с Даодэцзина...
Есть две изданные книги переводов: сделанная на заказ с англ. для герм. изд-ва "Открытие себя" Шона де Уоррена и вышедшая по инициативе издателя "Дао дэ цзин и годяньские списки Лао-цзы".
Есть сайт (daolao.ru), где представлено почти всё, на сегодня переведённое мною с кит. и санскр.

_При этом -- обрадую! : ) -- никакого спец. лингвистического или филологического образования у меня нет._ Просто люблю переводить и никогда не берусь за перевод того, что не люблю.

На полях: если есть желание, объясню, почему мне несимпатичны Ваши (да, бывает, и не только Ваши) переводы безотносительно квалификации... Хотя это будет в известной степени суровая претензия из класса "системный недостаток". А так продолжать нет желания...

И улыбнусь напоследок цитатой из булгаковской "Дьяволиады" по поводу возникшей у нас хвостомерки:

-- Товарищ блондин! -- плакал истомленный Коротков, -- застрели ты меня на месте, но выправь ты мне какой ни на есть документик. Руку я тебе поцелую.
[...]
   -- Черт с ним! -- загремел блондин, -- черт с ним. Машинистки, гей!
[...]
   Белые  змеи  бумаги   полезли   в   пасти   машин,   стали   свиваться, раскраиваться, сшиваться. Вылезли белые  брюки  с  фиолетовыми  лампасами.
*"Предъявитель сего есть  действительно  предъявитель,  а  не  какая-нибудь шантрапа"*.

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемые переводчики и сочувствующие! Давайте дискутировать в рамках конкретики, не переходя на личности. Нелестные и лестные характеристики оппонентов ничего не добавляют к качеству перевода. Тогда как ссылки, цитаты, рассуждения, параллельные тексты - позволяют существенно повысить качество перевода. Дискутировать - нормально. Обзываться - нехорошо.
Это модераториал.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Юй Кану: Шестой Патриарх тоже не имеет образования филологического и лингвистического. Это не главное.
Я выражаю Вам свои извинения, но и попрошу не задавать впредь риторические вопросы, которые Вы задавали. Не уважая ученика Фо Юаня, Вы проявляете тем самым неуважение к линии школы Чань и наводите тень на Учителей.
Алтарная сутра-это моя вера, святое. Поэтому попрошу не плевать в душу.
Для вас важно выиграть спор, а для меня важно другое.
За сим раскланиваюсь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кану: Мой Дед-Учитель Шестой Патриарх тоже не имеет образования филологического и лингвистического. Это не главное.


Тогда зачем было интересоваться моей образованностью, являя свой послужной список? : )




> Я выражаю Вам свои извинения, но и попрошу не задавать впредь риторические вопросы, которые Вы задавали. Не уважая ученика Фо Юаня, Вы проявляете тем самым неуважение к линии школы Чань и наводите тень на Учителей.


Обвинения -- сколь серьёзные, столь и безосновательные...
Вот два риторических вопроса, о которых речь:




> Почему в БКРС, _которому я доверяю просто по опыту_, для 行 нет такого значения как "бежать"? Почему у других переводчиков "Сутры помоста" также речь идёт о ходьбе, а не о беге? Риторические вопросы, на которые нет нужды отвечать...


*Что именно в них показалось Вам неуважительным по отношению к ученику Фо Юаня, школе Чань да ещё и наведением тени на Учителей, если ни на того, ни на другого, ни на третьих даже намёка не было?*




> Алтарная сутра-это моя вера, святое. Поэтому попрошу не плевать в душу.


*И не будете ли любезны ещё раз извиниться, теперь -- за обвинение меня в неких плевках и посяганиях на всё и вся чаньское?*

А извинения за предыдущие обвинения приняты.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Тогда зачем было интересоваться моей образованностью, являя свой послужной список? : )
> 
> 
> Обвинения -- сколь серьёзные, столь и безосновательные...
> Вот два риторических вопроса, о которых речь:
> 
> 
> 
> *Что именно в них показалось Вам неуважительным по отношению к ученику Фо Юаня, школе Чань да ещё и наведением тени на Учителей, если ни на того, ни на другого, ни на третьих даже намёка не было?*
> ...


На примирение вы не идёте. Хорошо. Будем разбираться по каждому пункту.
1) Вы не Шестой Патриарх, чтобы не получив филологического и лингвистического образования, выступать экспертом по китайскому языку, будучи самоучкой. Что не важно для патриарха, важно для простого смертного. Шестой Патриарх один, а нам надо всем учиться и вам тоже.
2) Во многих моментах вы поступаете демогогически, отбрасывая выводы, которые не согласуются с вашей позицией. Это наглядно показал разбор слова 行香。По каждому пункту можно продолжить обстоятельно.
3) "Почему у других переводчиков "Сутры помоста" также речь идёт о ходьбе, а не о беге? Риторические вопросы, на которые нет нужды отвечать..." А также в последнем посте вы написали: "На полях: если есть желание, объясню, почему мне несимпатичны Ваши (да, бывает, и не только Ваши) переводы безотносительно квалификации... Хотя это будет в известной степени суровая претензия из класса "системный недостаток". А так продолжать нет желания..." 
Здесь я вижу пренебрежение и неуважение и намёк на неточность моего перевода. Если вам не видно это, то я вижу. Поэтому не мешало бы вам извиниться. И здесь также видно, что вы мой перевод Алтарной сутры вообще не читали, так как в моём переводе нет ни одного глагола бежать. И вообще в сутре не обсуждается ни бег, ни ходьба. Откуда вы взяли этот свой риторический вопрос, с потолка?
4) По поводу посягания на всё и вся чаньское. Извиняться здесь нужно вам. Не являясь последователем школы чань, ни разу не побывав в зале медитации, вы начинаете указывать и делать пренебрежительные замечания, расцениваю это как неуважение. Образно говоря плевок в душу. Вы же любите образно выражаться? Здесь выражение образное. Потрудитесь вначале войти в традицию, побывать в чаньских монастырях, пообщаться с учителями, чтобы потом высказывать ваши претензии. Как вы заявили: "С какой это кстати 行香 переводится ходьба и бег под благовония?" 
А вот с такой. Будучи профаном в школе чань может стоит прислушаться к тем, кто в этой школе практикует? Вы же начинаете здесь спорить, приводить примеры из БКРС, который не является полным словарём и т.д. Я был не раз в монастыре Юньмэнь, участвовал в 行香 ходьбе и беге в зале медитации и в 坐香 сидении в медитации. Это факт, так есть на самом деле. Но вы мне не верите, можно сказать это неуважение и подозрение во лжи, что является одним из грехов в буддизме. Здесь тоже не мешало бы вам извиниться.
5) Если вы лучший стилист Советского Союза - это не говорит о вашей квалификации как переводчика китайского языка.
6) Опытный переводчик, особенно тот, для кого китайский является родным, не пользуется только БКРС, а пользуется в основном одноязычными толковыми словарями на китайском языке, особенно это касается древнего китайского языка Вэньянь.
Можно продолжить, если вы будете настаивать в следующем посте.
Мои поклоны,
С уважением.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ладно, уважаемый Еше Нинбо, не буду ни на чём настаивать, ибо конца-края такому "уважению" да ещё с поклонами -- не будет, повторяясь по кругу, как бег в 禅堂. %)

Собственно, что касается бега в сутре : ), то тут всё просто: на вопрос "Интересно, к какому веку относятся первые упоминания бега по кругу в мед.зале?" Вы заявили, будто традиция "бега под благовония" восходит к "Сутре помоста": 



> В Алтарной сутре (датируется началом 8 века)уже упоминается 禅堂 чаньтан — зал медитации. Там по тысячелетней традиции сидение под благовония 坐香 сменяется ходьбой и бегом под благовония 行香。


При этом 行香 (тот самый, согласно Вам, бег) в сутре (и не только в этой, насколько знаю), как выяснилось, вообще не упоминается. Значит, отсылка к "Алтарной сутре" была, как уже говорил, ошибочна. Чего тут ещё обсуждать?

А в современном чань -- ну, бегают, по кругу, полагая, будто это -- "одно из лучших средств для борьбы с плотскими желаниями".
Я этого не отрицал и даже никак этому не возражал.
Чему тут возражать, даже если самому понятно, что суета (бег -- занятие суетное) не может избавить от плотских желаний или способна избавить от них лишь временно: просто в силу утомления плоти/организма, если бегать до изнурения : )?
Хотя, может, если использовать при беге (и просто по жизни) неуклонно повторяемую мантру "Бег избавляет от плотских желаний!", она сработает на уровне самовнушения, и бегун, избавившись вдруг от всех плотских, достигнет просветления? Мало ли, как бывает... Ну, не знаю.

Да, а чтоб у Вас не было сомнений по поводу "системного недостатка"... Он состоит в том, что с русским у Вас -- не ахти.
И яркий пример тому -- чтоб далеко не ходить -- сочетание "бег под благовония", что звучит нелепо, ибо речь, если строго, идёт о беге (ходьбе, сидении) _при горящих/курящихся благовониях_, а не _под них_ или _под ними_.
И это ещё одна причина, почему я никак не готов обсуждать Ваши переводы, а речь тут вёл лишь об одном двуслоге.
Но так -- не только у Вас, потому -- ничего страшного, особенно с учётом того, что с русским плохо, полагаю, и у больш-ва современных читателей...
Такие дела. 
И пора уже реально заканчивать эти вербальные пахтание и без того бурлящих вод.

Если обвините меня ещё в чём-нибудь, Вам привидевшемся, -- возражать не буду, ибо... ну сколько можно, если извинение за одно сопровождается новыми инсинуациями, по нарастающей? 

И ещё чуть об избавлении от поклонении текстам/персонам. 
Для меня когда-то великим открытием было указание Линь-цзи: "С чем бы вы ни столкнулись внутри или снаружи — убивайте это. Встретите Будду — убивайте Будду, встретите патриарха — убивайте Патриарха, встретите архата — убивайте архата, встретите родителей — убивайте родителей, встретите родственников — убивайте родственников. Только тогда вы обретёте освобождение от уз".

----------


## Александр Фролов

Бег, как и просто физический труд, исчерпывает запасы глюкозы в организме, а это в свою очередь ослабляет, а то и устраняет навязчивые мысли, что уже хорошо для психического здоровья.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А это что? 行跑-
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Xf9ja0nBo
> Однако и Цультрим Таши не помешает увеличить свой словарный запас.


Это háng háng pào "ряд за рядом бежим". Здесь нет слова 行跑.

----------


## Максим&

> Бег, как и просто физический труд, исчерпывает запасы глюкозы в организме, а это в свою очередь ослабляет, а то и устраняет навязчивые мысли, что уже хорошо для психического здоровья.


По-моему спорт ценен именно тем, что оздоровливает тело а не истощает силы. Если есть необходимость загнать себя, то существуют более эффективные и проверенные способы: пост, работа грузчиком, на стройке или на плантации. Они как раз и приемлемы в монастыре. А чтоб истощить себя с помощью бега, нужно бегать часов 5-10 ежедневно. Это не продуктивно. 
Бег в приведенных цитатах учителей имеет исключительно разгрузочно-оздоравливающую функцию.

----------


## Йен

> Бег в приведенных цитатах учителей имеет исключительно разгрузочно-оздоравливающую функцию.


 :Smilie: 

http://ironworld.ru/articles/12203/

----------


## Альбина

@*Максим&*.!Короче,все пошло крахом..все мои теории о ненужности бега.Всем моим теориям находятся опровержения на практике.Вобшкм буквально вчера мне с утра на гульках с собакой жутко захотелось побегать и я себе в этом не отказала,аж собака такой прыти не ожидала от меня и ёпоначалу сопротивлялась.Так что немножко беготни оно даже и в кайф но тока чтоб прочувствовать скорость,свои силы и дыхалку.Не более.Ну а свободный дух,тот в кружении.И по ходу твои суфии тоже бегали в охоточку,не исключено.....    Как видим,одно другому не мешает.
А еще я вчера когда с папцом спорила че-то вдруг закружилась немножко ,а свою дуду дудела,почти пела))).о чудо..спор тут же сошел на нет. Хоть патентуй метод воздействия....))))как ты не скажешь..))Короче ..резюме-если спорить в танце ,освобождаясь телесно,оно как то и гармонично все происходит. и ничего ни у кого не остается....Было любопытно за нами наблюдать...)))))
 И как не крути.суфии -молодчики..в те вреиена до такого дошли....

----------


## Максим&

> http://ironworld.ru/articles/12203/


Здесь нет связи. Бег по кругу после медитации не имеет отношения к ученным измышлениям. Он длится не долго и к тем ужасам которые накручиваются в статье никаким боком.

----------


## PampKin Head

> По-моему спорт ценен именно тем, что оздоровливает тело а не истощает силы. Если есть необходимость загнать себя, то существуют более эффективные и проверенные способы: пост, работа грузчиком, на стройке или на плантации. Они как раз и приемлемы в монастыре. А чтоб истощить себя с помощью бега, нужно бегать часов 5-10 ежедневно. Это не продуктивно. 
> Бег в приведенных цитатах учителей имеет исключительно разгрузочно-оздоравливающую функцию.


стометровка спринтом не требует 5-6 ти часов.

----------


## Максим&

> стометровка спринтом не требует 5-6 ти часов.


Я не считаю что она даст тот результат который заявлен в теме.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Пахать на вас надо, духовные люди!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пахать на вас надо, духовные люди!


Мао Цзедун ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Пахать всем людям надо, и духовным и не-духовным.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мао Цзедун ?


Не. Это -- опять чань. : )
"День без работы -- день без еды!" -- один из базовых чаньских приципов, приписываемых Байчжану Хуайхаю (749—814)...

Хуайхай заложил основы монашеской жизни школы чань. До Хуайхая, монашеские общины стремились жить сбором подаяния. При нём, центральной частью ежедневного распорядка монахов делался совместный ручной труд. Эту дисциплину иллюстрирует наиболее известное изречение Хуайхая: «День без труда — день без пищи».
Благодаря такому самообеспечению и отстранению от социума чань выжил даже во времена Мао.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пахать всем людям надо, и духовным и не-духовным.


Хотя Будда Готама запрещал монахам-бхикку пахать в любом смысле. : )

----------


## Йен

И это правильно, потому что миряне смотрят на бхиккху и говорят - они такие же как и миряне.  )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хотя Будда Готама запрещал монахам-бхикку пахать в любом смысле. : )


А мирянам настоятельно рекомендовал : )
(кроме двух дней в месяц, когда упосатха,  правила строже и работая можно невзначай нарушить)

Для бхиккху тоже много наставлений о вреде лени, праздности и безделья. У них свой труд.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И это правильно, потому что миряне смотрят на бхиккху и говорят - они такие же как и миряне.  )


В северных и особенно в дальневосточных традициях - Бхикшу не так уж и много.
И они не работают.
Остальным, почему бы не получать пользы от труда или напр. от бега )

А то ведь есть и миряне, смотришь на них, а они как бхикшу(нищие) и только по причине того, что не работают )

----------


## Йен

Некоторые и дальше шли: заводили скот, землю покупали, женились, детей рожали...
Где-то статья была большая, об упадке Буддизма в Индии.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Некоторые и дальше шли: заводили скот, землю покупали, женились, детей рожали...
> .


Миряне и во времена Будды так правильно поступали. Правильно для мирян.
Также делали и те кто больше не хотел или не мог Бхикшу оставаться.




> Где-то статья была большая, об упадке Буддизма в Индии.


Сейчас много записок путешественников и о упадке буддизма в Азиях.
Раньше китайские неофиты так писали, теперь европейские. Через тысячу лет на основе современных записок тоже наверное статьи появятся )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ладно, уважаемый Еше Нинбо, не буду ни на чём настаивать, ибо конца-края такому "уважению" да ещё с поклонами -- не будет, повторяясь по кругу, как бег в 禅堂. %)
> 
> Собственно, что касается бега в сутре : ), то тут всё просто: на вопрос "Интересно, к какому веку относятся первые упоминания бега по кругу в мед.зале?" Вы заявили, будто традиция "бега под благовония" восходит к "Сутре помоста": 
> 
> При этом 行香 (тот самый, согласно Вам, бег) в сутре (и не только в этой, насколько знаю), как выяснилось, вообще не упоминается. Значит, отсылка к "Алтарной сутре" была, как уже говорил, ошибочна. Чего тут ещё обсуждать?
> 
> А в современном чань -- ну, бегают, по кругу, полагая, будто это -- "одно из лучших средств для борьбы с плотскими желаниями".
> Я этого не отрицал и даже никак этому не возражал.
> Чему тут возражать, даже если самому понятно, что суета (бег -- занятие суетное) не может избавить от плотских желаний или способна избавить от них лишь временно: просто в силу утомления плоти/организма, если бегать до изнурения : )?
> ...


Вот это тайцзицюань, я понимаю. Единство мягкости и жёсткости. Некоторые думают, что тайцзи - это искусство мягкого. На самом деле тайцзи может быть очень жёстким. И в тоже время оно может быть очень мягким.)))
У Вас тоже был вывих колена, как и у меня. И вы смогли это преодолеть и сели в лотос. Это достойно уважения. Не каждый сможет. Мои поклоны, старший брат. Как сейчас ваш лотос?

Касательно упоминания зала медитации в Алтарной сутре 禅堂. Алтарная сутра - это очень концентрированное, сущностное произведение, там только основное. Все знают в Китае чем занимаются в зале медитации. И эта практика она не изменялась уже больше тысячи лет, поэтому если мы говорим о зале медитации, это уже подразумевают как статическую, так и динамическую тренировку. Действительно, сейчас в зале медитации больше ходьбы, но непродолжительный бег тоже присутствует. Поскольку ориентируются по самому слабому, поэтому больше ходьбы. Но учителя говорят, что в древности бегали очень интенсивно, не как сейчас. Однако также говорят, что быстрый  бег приводит к расходу жизненной энергии, поэтому быстрый  бег не должен быть долгим. Лучше подходит медленный, оздоровительный бег. Хотя и он не каждому подойдёт, поэтому вначале лучше ходьба, потом можно чередовать ходьбу и бег по мере тренировки. 
Вместе с тем основой основ конечно является тренировка в позе лотоса. Всё на это и направлено. Чтобы избежать застоя крови от длительного сидения и сонливости, ввели динамическую медитацию.

Касательно уровня моего владения русским языком, здесь можно было бы поспорить, но я сам думаю, что здесь, действительно, и мне и другим переводчикам нужно совершенствоваться. Здесь ваше замечание принимается. Особенно стихи. Вообще не умею писать стихи и соответственно их переводить могу только прозой.
А китайский я всё ещё изучаю, ещё не овладел в совершенстве.

А насчёт поклонения текстам - это верно. В зале медитации не разговаривают и запрещается туда проносить книги, так как сущность учения передаётся от сердца к сердцу.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В северных и особенно в дальневосточных традициях - Бхикшу не так уж и много.
> И они не работают.
> Остальным, почему бы не получать пользы от труда или напр. от бега )
> 
> А то ведь есть и миряне, смотришь на них, а они как бхикшу(нищие) и только по причине того, что не работают )


Где-то у меня были цифры. В Китае в ханьском буддизме где-то (если сейчас по памяти не совру) 100 тысяч буддийских монахов и монахинь (50 на 50). Для Китая это немного, учитывая общее количество населения. В Тибетском автономном округе около 100 тысяч буддийских монахов.
Древняя традиция единства медитации и сельхозработ (установленная Байчжаном) в китайском (ханьском) буддизме сохраняется, кроме городских монастырей. Например, в монастыре Юньмэнь она сохраняется и поддерживается.

----------


## Максим&

> Хотя Будда Готама запрещал монахам-бхикку пахать в любом смысле. : )


В те времена когда монахи только медмтировали и изучали сутты наверно и уместен был этот запрет. А сейчас монахи шатаются по городам, сидят в кофейнях, участвуют в национальных демонстрациях, ещё в прошлом они имели тысячи рабов которые их обеспечивали. 
Как по мне, лучше б они работали.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это háng háng pào "ряд за рядом бежим". Здесь нет слова 行跑.


Не))) А здесь где ряд за рядом бежит?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPBRMSCvnoI

散散步，行行跑！（xing xing pao)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Максим, в Китае всегда презирали бездельников, поэтому и монахи тоже работают. Кроме того, это самообеспечение себя и монастыря. Труд создал человека. Одно другому не мешает, а, наоборот, дополняет.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Усейн Болт, мировой рекорд на стометровке 9.58:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq4GeImufEc
Мировой рекорд на 200 м. 19,19:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0-KV0hudnE

*Внешний бег и внутренний бег*

Внешний бег — это напряженная борьба за великую независимость. Внутренний бег — это одухотворенный зов о доброй взаимозависимости. Независимость выводит на передний план то, чем мы непогрешимо обладаем глубоко внутри — улыбку свободы. Взаимозависимость дает нам осознание того, чем мы вечно являемся — удовлетворением-единством.

Внешний бег — это жгучее желание достичь всего, что мы видим здесь на земле. Внутренний бег — это восходящее устремление получить Свыше огромное сострадание-небо и дать снизу крошечную благодарность-пламя.

Внешний бег — это необычайный успех на вершине горы. Внутренний бег — это образцовый прогресс на залитой солнцем Дороге Вечности. Успех — это охотное и немедленное принятие вызовов от бессчетных трудностей. Прогресс — это одухотворенное и благодарное принятие радости от процветания неизмеримой глубины.

Внешний бегун и внутренний бегун: два аспекта бегуна-искателя. Внешний бегун действует, поэтому он преуспевает. Внутренний бегун становится: поэтому он продвигается. Достигая успеха, бегун-искатель получает новое имя: прославление. Продвигаясь, бегун-искатель обретает новое имя — просветление.

Прославление бегуна-искателя — это прекрасный цветок, который очаровывает и вдохновляет всю его жизнь. Просветление бегуна-искателя — это плодотворное дерево, дающее приют и питающее все его земное существование.

Внешний бег — это колоссальное удовлетворение, хотя временами оно может быть довольно забывчивым к существованию-реальности тихого совершенства. Внутренний бег — это непрерывное удовлетворение в расцветающем совершенстве и через расцветающее совершенство.
У бегуна-искателя есть неомраченная мечта о дне полного осознания своего внешнего бега. У бегуна-искателя есть бессонное видение Часа полного Проявления Бога в своем внутреннем беге.

Внешний бегун бросает вызов гордыне невозможности размером с Гималаи. Внутренний бегун, улыбаясь, устраивает пир не только с невозможностью, но и с Бессмертием. Внешний бегун пробегает через золотые ворота и прибывает в царство-звук. Внутренний бегун входит в уникальный дворец, вбегает на высший этаж и помещает себя к самим Стопам Царя-Безмолвия.

Наконец, внешний бег бегуна-искателя говорит его внутреннему бегу: «Смотри, я даю тебе то, чем я сейчас обладаю: венец моего величия». Внутренний бег бегуна-искателя говорит его внешнему бегу: «Смотри, я даю тебе то, чем я сейчас являюсь: трон моей красоты».

- Шри Чинмой
*
Внешний бег и внутренний бег:*
http://sport.srichinmoyworks.org/p10/index.html

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Внутренний бегун*

Каждый человек на Земле бежит к своему предназначению. Если бегун мудр, он будет очень простым, он наденет только основную, необходимую одежду, а не что-то тяжелое или дорогостоящее, привлекающее внимание зрителей. Если бегун мудр, он будет также искренним. Искренность означает, что он будет стремиться только к цели и не будет отвлечен цветами и плодами, которые встретит в пути. Если бегун искренен, он будет бежать только по своей собственной дорожке. Он не будет беспокоить других, забегая на их дорожки. Мудрый бегун будет также чистым. Когда мы чисты, мы ясно видим своим внутренним зрением, что не только мы бежим к своей изначальной Цели, но и Цель сама бежит к нам.
Когда мы бежим во внешнем мире, у нас всего несколько соперников и соревнование будет продолжаться только несколько часов. Но во внутреннем мире у нас много соперников, и для победы над ними может потребоваться много времени. Наши соперники во внутренне мире — это страх, сомнение, беспокойство, депрессия, тревога и подобные силы, которые все время пытаются украсть у нас радость. Если вчера мы победили их, сегодня они вернутся, чтобы снова бросить нам вызов. Внутренне мы можем быть не готовыми к вызову, но со своим маленьким эго говорим: «Хорошо, я принимаю ваш вызов». Что происходит затем? Страх приходит и бежит впереди нас, сомнение в это время держит наши ноги, а зависть тянет нас назад. Если бы они были честными соперниками, они бы согласились бежать по правилам, но они так не поступают. Поэтому еще перед стартом беспокойство приходит и душит нас.
Если однажды мы потерпели поражение, мы не должны чувствовать себя потерянными. Мы всегда должны принимать поражение как опыт. Мы должны принимать его не как законченный продукт или кульминацию опыта, а как часть опыта. Если мы думаем, что поражение — это завершение опыта, тогда нам конец. В долгом состязании бегун может стартовать очень медленно и затем постепенно увеличивать скорость, пока не достигнет цели. Но если он думает, что из-за медленного старта он никогда не сможет достичь своего назначения, тогда он совершает плачевную ошибку. Так что я всегда говорю принимать поражение как переживание, которое является только началом.
К несчастью, пробежав немного, некоторые люди устают и хотят отдохнуть. Но в духовной жизни не существует отдыха. Начав бежать, мы не можем остановиться. Если мы устаем и прекращаем бег, то невежество немедленно будет тянуть нас назад. Силы невежества будут атаковать нас безжалостно и тянуть назад в море невежества.
С незапамятных времен мы бежали с невежеством бок о бок. Но сейчас, войдя в духовную жизнь, мы пытаемся бежать быстро, быстрее, предельно быстро. Прежде мы отождествлялись с ночью-невежеством. Теперь, пробудившись, мы сознательно стараемся отождествлять себя со светом-мудростью. Если мы можем стать едиными со светом-мудростью, мы непременно достигнем свою предопределенную Цель — вечно просветляющее и вечно исполняющее Запредельное.
Когда мы бежим во внутренней жизни, нам необходимо чувствовать, что мы не только бежим против невежества, мы также бежим с Богом. Если В 100-метровом рывке один бегун на 70 метров впереди другого, тогда у того, кто намного позади, не будет никакого вдохновения бежать. Но если лидирующий бегун впереди всего на несколько шагов, тогда тот, кто позади, чувствует решимость обогнать его. Вот почему, когда Бог бежит с нами, Он использует только немного Своей Бесконечной Способности. Только тогда люди будут иметь вдохновение и устремление настичь Его и бежать с Ним. Бог всегда остается только на несколько шагов впереди нас, так чтобы Его можно было видеть, чувствовать и, наконец, осознать.

Старайся быть бегуном 
и все время старайся превосходить 
и идти за пределы всего, 
что беспокоит тебя и стоит на твоем пути. 
Будь настоящим бегуном, 
так чтобы невежество, ограниченность 
и несовершенство затерялись в забеге 
далеко позади тебя.

http://sport.srichinmoyworks.org/p10/page-004.html

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, в Китае всегда презирали бездельников, поэтому и монахи тоже работают. Кроме того, это самообеспечение себя и монастыря. Труд создал человека. Одно другому не мешает, а, наоборот, дополняет.


Считаю что целесообразней человека использовать по его способностям. Монастыри наполняли разные люди, и из простолюлинов ( крестьяне, ремесленники) и из образованных . Те кто без склонностей к медитации, перепеси сутр и шастр, работе в обучении грамоте бедноты, каких-то медиапроектов, пусть реставрируют храмы, чинят жилые комплексы. А из крестьян пусть садят капусту и доят коров ради трапезного молока.
Примерно так.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Считаю что целесообразней человека использовать по его способностям. Монастыри наполняли разные люди, и из простолюлинов ( крестьяне, ремесленники) и из образованных . Те кто без склонностей к медитации, перепеси сутр и шастр, работе в обучении грамоте бедноты, каких-то медиапроектов, пусть реставрируют храмы, чинят жилые комплексы. А из крестьян пусть садят капусту и доят коров ради трапезного молока.
> Примерно так.


В военные годы, во время голода буддийские монастыри были пристанищем для беженцев и бесплатно кормили их рисовой похлёбкой, чтобы они не умерли с голода. И сейчас в китайских (ханьских) монастырях всех прибывающих на постой буддистов кормят бесплатно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Считаю что целесообразней человека использовать по его способностям. Монастыри наполняли разные люди, и из простолюлинов ( крестьяне, ремесленники) и из образованных . Те кто без склонностей к медитации, перепеси сутр и шастр, работе в обучении грамоте бедноты, каких-то медиапроектов, пусть реставрируют храмы, чинят жилые комплексы. А из крестьян пусть садят капусту и доят коров ради трапезного молока.
> Примерно так.


О, да Вы сторонник кастовости (варновости) : )
Крестьяне и пастухи тоже могут быть хорошими и усердными созерецателями.
Думаю больше зависит от возраста и склонностей. Так даже в Комментариях Ачарьи Буддахгоши, в историях о Архатах, часто встречаются ситуации где бхикшу после определённого времени установлении в правилах Виная, приходили к Будде и спрашивали чем им дальше заниматься. Будда предлагал два варианта: заучивание наставлений наизусть (письменности тогда небыло) с целью сохранения и передачи, как второй вариант - созерцание (випашьяна). Те кто были уже не молоды, аргументируя какраз своим возрастом, выбирали созерцание. И благодаря созерцательной  практике, а также особым правилам жизни(а из где-то 10 этих правил, выбиралось даже порой и всего одно) - достигали постижения Архата.

Многие известные учёные-буддисты Индий, также после времени проведённого в обучении других, оставляли свои троны и должности, ради созерцательных практик. 
Были и затворники, которые оставили после себя тексты, в основном короткие и сжатые, требующие устных комментариев\объяснений и проработки в созерцательных затворах.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Где-то у меня были цифры. В Китае в ханьском буддизме где-то (если сейчас по памяти не совру) 100 тысяч буддийских монахов и монахинь (50 на 50). Для Китая это немного, учитывая общее количество населения. В Тибетском автономном округе около 100 тысяч буддийских монахов.
> .


Все они именно Гелонги\Бхикшу ?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Все они именно Гелонги\Бхикшу ?


Цифры приблизительные. Думаю, что большинство бхикшу/гелонги.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Цифры приблизительные. Думаю, что большинство бхикшу/гелонги.


Насколько знаю, даже в Тибете, гелонгов не много. В основном полные обеты уже в довольно зрелом возрасте принимаются и если нет обязанностей по административной\хозяйственной\прочей деятельности.

По ханьскому чань, у меня мало информации, но исходя из видео\фото церемоний, лишь несколько человек в полном монашеском  облачении, остальные монахи в других робишках.
Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение, конкретно о посещённых монастырях: много ли имеющих полные обеты бхикшу, каково процентное соотношение с другими постоянными монахами и временно обучающимся ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пахать всем людям надо, и духовным и не-духовным.


Некоторые уже вкалывают. А у некоторых--вырабатывается "дух", который приходится стравливать бегом вокруг Будды, поклонами и пр. "просветлёнными активностями".

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Насколько знаю, даже в Тибете, гелонгов не много. В основном полные обеты уже в довольно зрелом возрасте принимаются и если нет обязанностей по административной\хозяйственной\прочей деятельности.
> 
> По ханьскому чань, у меня мало информации, но исходя из видео\фото церемоний, лишь несколько человек в полном монашеском  облачении, остальные монахи в других робишках.
> Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение, конкретно о посещённых монастырях: много ли имеющих полные обеты бхикшу, каково процентное соотношение с другими постоянными монахами и временно обучающимся ?


Напротив, с двадцати лет в Тибете уже обеты гелонга по-моему большинство принимают.
Подавляющее большинство монахов имеют полные обеты бхикшу в китайских (ханьских) монастырях. Там по традиции они при посвящении принимают одновременно тройственные великие обеты трёх алтарей: шраманеры, гелонга и бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Некоторые уже вкалывают. А у некоторых--вырабатывается "дух", который приходится стравливать бегом вокруг Будды, поклонами и пр. "просветлёнными активностями".


Лучше уж иметь Дух , чем быть атеистом. Что хорошо видно и на примере других религий, как дхармических, так не-дхармических, на примерах людей имевших и имеющих Дух. 
Понимаю к чему клоните, но уже в другой теме написал, без того что можно назвать разными словами: Дух, Природа Будды, Природа Ума, Изначальное  Осознавание, Самоприрода ... - не возможно даже к основам практики приблизится, к: перерождениям, редкообретаемой возможности встретить Дхарму, карме, самсаре, Прибежищу.... 
(имхо конечно, но жизнь это показывает на многих ситуациях и примерах).
Не зря, именно нигилизм осуждаем как самый опасный взгляд. Что такое нигилизм с буддийской точки зрения,  хорошо известно: неверие в перерождения, карму, Три Драгоценности....

----------


## Максим&

> О, да Вы сторонник кастовости (варновости) : )
> Крестьяне и пастухи тоже могут быть хорошими и усердными созерецателями.
> Думаю больше зависит от возраста и склонностей. Так даже в Комментариях Ачарьи Буддахгоши, в историях о Архатах, часто встречаются ситуации где бхикшу после определённого времени установлении в правилах Виная, приходили к Будде и спрашивали чем им дальше заниматься. Будда предлагал два варианта: заучивание наставлений наизусть (письменности тогда небыло) с целью сохранения и передачи, как второй вариант - созерцание (випашьяна). Те кто были уже не молоды, аргументируя какраз своим возрастом, выбирали созерцание. И благодаря созерцательной  практике, а также особым правилам жизни(а из где-то 10 этих правил, выбиралось даже порой и всего одно) - достигали постижения Архата.
> 
> Многие известные учёные-буддисты Индий, также после времени проведённого в обучении других, оставляли свои троны и должности, ради созерцательных практик. 
> Были и затворники, которые оставили после себя тексты, в основном короткие и сжатые, требующие устных комментариев\объяснений и проработки в созерцательных затворах.


О том и говорю. Человека нужно использовать с умом. Для этого не только настоятель, но все общество должно быть заинтересовано. Выявлять полезные склонности и развивать их для пользы общества. Созерцателей также не обременять послушаниями если им недостаточно суточного устава и они хотят усилить практмку .

----------


## Юй Кан

> В северных и особенно в дальневосточных традициях - Бхикшу не так уж и много.
> И они не работают.
> Остальным, почему бы не получать пользы от труда или напр. от бега )


До последнего даже Хуайхай почему-то не додумался: может, потому что бежишь всегда на сытый желудок и прибегаешь всегда голодный -- а кто тебя, такого полезного для всех, кормить будет? %)




> А то ведь есть и миряне, смотришь на них, а они как бхикшу(нищие) и только по причине того, что не работают )


Бхикку -- не просто нищий, а живущий _только_ на подаяние.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> До последнего даже Хуайхай почему-то не додумался: может, потому что бежишь всегда на сытый желудок и прибегаешь всегда голодный -- а кто тебя, такого полезного для всех, кормить будет? %)
> 
> 
> .


 Остальным, почему бы не получать пользы от труда или напр. от бега.
Второе никак не отменяет первое : )

(на полях: додумались, не в Азиях, но с развитием профессионального спорта - додумались %))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот это тайцзицюань, я понимаю. Единство мягкости и жёсткости. Некоторые думают, что тайцзи - это искусство мягкого. На самом деле тайцзи может быть очень жёстким. И в тоже время оно может быть очень мягким.)))


Спасибо за комплимент. : )
Хотя моё тайцзи... Как сказал инструктор моему знакомому: "Показывать уже можешь, а делать -- нет!". : ))
Вообще же ТЦЦ -- это, увы, никаким боком не буддизм (где изначально жёсткость, с какой начинался древнейший ТЦЦ сем. Чэнь, по отношению к другим не приветствовалась), а нормальный древний даосизм, начиная даже с названия... Хотя для оздоровления и динамич. медитаций не знаю ничего лучше: благодаря ТЦЦ кучу телесных проблем решил ещё лет 10 назад.




> У Вас тоже был вывих колена, как и у меня. И вы смогли это преодолеть и сели в лотос. Это достойно уважения. Не каждый сможет. Мои поклоны, старший брат. Как сейчас ваш лотос?


Ныне мой лотос опять завял, не выдержав всего-то пятидневного ретрита по випассане. Аж вспомнилось сказатое в "Заповедях...":

И даже на севере,
готовясь усесться в лотос,
     убедись, что это — не кактус!..(Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
«Что в этом мире не кактус?»)
Ничего, восстановлю опять, если успею. : ) Уже наполовину восстановился, но в итоге пришёл к мысли, что, дейст-но, не суть именно лотос. Ведь и многие монахи, как знаю, сидят себе, успокаиваясь, подолгу в бирманской и горя не ведают. : )
В общем, и с этим -- вполне внешним -- элементом надо бы без фанатизма... Лотос -- для человека, а не наобормот. Вот. : )




> Лучше подходит медленный, оздоровительный бег. Хотя и он не каждому подойдёт, поэтому вначале лучше ходьба, потом можно чередовать ходьбу и бег по мере тренировки.


Вот я про бег тут особо не гуторил... Ещё и потому, что пару лет серьёзно бегал (три раза в нед. по 8-9 км в любую погоду), ещё аж в начале 70-х, когда занимался альпинизмом и иначе было -- никак. : )
А неск. лет назад удумал вернуться к бегу: хотя бы пять-семь кругов по стадиону после ТЦЦ. Благо, что там подолгу кружит пара моих давних знакомых. Начал было, а -- не идёт, хоть вой: один круг -- со скрипом зубовным. %) Хотя пытался не раз...
И один из знакомых (бывший МС по лыжам), глядя на мои потуги, сказал: "Юр, ты бы сначала медленно походил, что ли? Чтобы привыкнуть..."
И я засмеялся: "Ну да, Володь... И лет через десять, когда мне будет ещё ближе к 80-ти, привыкну и буду сигать по этой тартановой -- как лось, да ещё болтая с другими, как вы с Сергеем? : ))"




> Касательно уровня моего владения русским языком, здесь можно было бы поспорить, но я сам думаю, что здесь, действительно, и мне и другим переводчикам нужно совершенствоваться. Здесь ваше замечание принимается. Особенно стихи. Вообще не умею писать стихи и соответственно их переводить могу только прозой.
> А китайский я всё ещё изучаю, ещё не овладел в совершенстве.


Замечательный ответ! Спасибо. : )
Рад, что услышали и приняли...

----------


## Юй Кан

> В те времена когда монахи только медмтировали и изучали сутты наверно и уместен был этот запрет. А сейчас монахи шатаются по городам, сидят в кофейнях, участвуют в национальных демонстрациях, ещё в прошлом они имели тысячи рабов которые их обеспечивали. 
> Как по мне, лучше б они работали.


Все мечтают и даж регулярно ворчат, чтоб другие были лучше... Да? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> О том и говорю. Человека нужно использовать с умом. .


Человека использовать с умом ?
или
Человеку использовать свою жизнь с умом ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Максим, в Китае всегда презирали бездельников, поэтому и монахи тоже работают. Кроме того, это самообеспечение себя и монастыря. Труд создал человека. Одно другому не мешает, а, наоборот, дополняет.


Там есть/был ещё один важный аспект, если говорить о практике гунъаней.
Ум для сосредоточения над гунъанем должен быть свободен от всего иного. Т.е. иная умственная работа при этом должна быть устранена. А физическая -- общего/простого типа -- пусть идёт фоном, на благо всех хоть что-то чувствующих.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Там есть/был ещё один важный аспект, если говорить о практике гунъаней.
> Ум для сосредоточения над гунъанем должен быть свободен от всего иного. Т.е. иная умственная работа при этом должна быть устранена. А физическая -- общего/простого типа -- пусть идёт фоном, на благо всех хоть что-то чувствующих.


Считаете, что труд(бег, физ.активность) полезны для внутренней работы, лишь в качестве того же, что и "не знаю" ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Считаете, что труд(бег, физ.активность) полезны для внутренней работы, лишь в качестве того же, что и "не знаю" ?


Кван-умное : ) "не знаю" -- это, по мне, никакой не коан, а всего лишь шаблон/заглушка для прекращения рассудочного мышления. Потому сам такой вопрос некорректен.
К слову.
Недавно ненароком обнаружил в тв-рекламе то ли стёб над ещё одним шаблоном Кван Ум, то ли его пиар: "Небо -- синее, трава -- зелёная, а сосиски -- КЛИНСКИЕ!" %)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .... а всего лишь шаблон/заглушка для прекращения рассудочного мышления. Потому сам такой вопрос некорректен.
> )


Попробую корректней:

Считаете, что труд(бег, физ.активность) полезны для внутренней работы, лишь в качестве заглушки для прекращения рассудочного мышления ? 

(так понял из Вашего сообщения, возможно не правильно понял, поэтому и спрашиваю)

----------


## Максим&

> Все мечтают и даж регулярно ворчат, чтоб другие были лучше... Да? : )


Да. Если другие хуже, то нечего им находиться в монастырских стенах паразитируя за счёт итак нищего общества, да ещё и получая гос.пособия с бюджета. 
Либо быть образцом, либо обустраивать быт самим. Китайцы, в случае этого монастыря пытаются преуспевать и там и там.

----------


## Максим&

> Человека использовать с умом ?
> или
> Человеку использовать свою жизнь с умом ?


Если человек пришёл в монастырь и был принят в качестве послушника, то сам себя он использовать с умом уже не сможет. Он всецело в воле настоятеля и традиций данного монастыря.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Считаете, что труд(бег, физ.активность) полезны для внутренней работы, лишь в качестве заглушки для прекращения рассудочного мышления ?


Не так. %)
Во-первых, как уже заикнулся тут где-то раньше, бег (труд и проч. внешняя активность) -- суетны, потому не могут способствовать успокоению ума, наиболее ценному для будд. внутр. практики.
Во-вторых, упорный труд (бег и проч.) может способствовать наработке/развитию терпения. Хотя терпение это (как, в общем случае, и любое другое) -- специфическое: человек, способный упорно трудиться день напролёт, совсем не обязательно может выдержать продолжительное чтение, хотя бы часовую сосредоточенность/медитацию и т.д.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да. Если другие хуже, то нечего им находиться в монастырских стенах паразитируя за счёт итак нищего общества, да ещё и получая гос.пособия с бюджета.


Рассуждаете как настоятель монастыря или гос. законодатель... А сами -- кто по жизни, если не тайна?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если человек пришёл в монастырь и был принят в качестве послушника, то сам себя он использовать с умом уже не сможет. Он всецело в воле настоятеля и традиций данного монастыря.


Если Вы в плане того, что выбранный монастырь и наставники, должны использовать способности и склонности вверенных им учеников с умом. И нужно следовать принятым правилам того или иного монастыря и указаниям наставников по разным дисциплинам. То да, полностью согласен.
Назвался груздём, полезай в кузов.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Во-вторых, упорный труд (бег и проч.) может способствовать наработке/развитию терпения. Хотя терпение это (как, в общем случае, и любое другое) -- специфическое: человек, способный упорно трудиться день напролёт, совсем не обязательно может выдержать продолжительное чтение, хотя бы часовую сосредоточенность/медитацию и т.д.


В моём понимании, упорный труд (бег и проч.) это ещё и дисциплина, работа с ленью, самомнением, другими негативными качествами и развитие позитивных (в том числе и терпения)

А сосредоточенность и осознанность в созерцании нарабатывается, постепенной регулярной практикой без чрезмерных усилий.  Результат же, приобретённые опыт и постижения,  проверяются и закрепляются какраз в повседневной деятельности, в жизни, независимо от образа жизни, будь то монах, мирянин или затворник. 
(правда ещё говорят, что лучший экзаменатор это момент смерти)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В моём понимании, упорный труд (бег и проч.) это ещё и дисциплина, работа с ленью, самомнением, другими негативными качествами и развитие позитивных (в том числе и терпения)


По мне, тут всё наоборот: терпение включает в себя дисциплину, преодоление лени и т.д. И вся проблема, как сказал раньше, в специфичности трудового : ) терпения.




> А сосредоточенность и осознанность в созерцании нарабатывается, постепенной регулярной практикой без чрезмерных усилий.  Результат же, приобретённые опыт и постижения,  проверяются и закрепляются какраз в повседневной деятельности, в жизни, независимо от образа жизни, будь то монах, мирянин или затворник. 
> (правда ещё говорят, что лучший экзаменатор это момент смерти)


Это (особенно, где про умирание) уже другой разговор, на тему "Что может способствовать проверке успокоения ума (включающего в себя сосредоточение и осознанность)?". Ответ: "Что угодно!". : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По мне, тут всё наоборот: терпение включает в себя дисциплину, преодоление лени и т.д. И вся проблема, как сказал раньше, в специфичности трудового : ) терпения.


Усердие, радостное усилие, героизм.

Вирья

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это (особенно, где про умирание) уже другой разговор, на тему "Что может способствовать проверке успокоения ума (включающего в себя сосредоточение и осознанность)?".  )


Тут уж позвольте мне не согласится:
Сосредоточение\концентрация и осознание\осознанность включают в себя успокоение ума.
Но вот наоборот, часто не всегда.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Усердие, радостное усилие, героизм.
> 
> Вирья


Не, ну если терпеливо бегать по кругу -- вирья, какие ещё вопросы м.б. к бегунам? Герои же! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тут уж позвольте мне не согласится:


Легко! : ) Я и сам-то с собом не всегда согласный...




> Сосредоточение\концентрация и осознание\осознанность включают в себя успокоение ума.
> Но вот наоборот, часто не всегда.


Часто -- иногда? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Часто -- иногда? : )


Не всегда. И вот это невсегда, даже чаще чем реже : )

Уход в крайность притуплённого, неаллертного, сонливого и т.п. довольно серьёзная помеха в созерцании. С ней тяжелей справиться чем с разсосредоточенностью, отвлечением мышления, другими внутренними активностями.
Отсюда при упоре в практике только на успокение, частенько случается. В различных не-буддийских практиках даже очень часто.
 И кмк., частое явление при самостоятельных попытках медитировать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не всегда. И вот это невсегда, даже чаще чем реже : )


Или -- даже чаще чем никогда? : ))




> Уход в крайность притуплённого, неаллертного, сонливого и т.п. довольно серьёзная помеха в созерцании. С ней тяжелей справиться чем с разсосредоточенностью, отвлечением мышления, другими внутренними активностями.
> Отсюда при упоре в практике только на успокение, частенько случается. В различных не-буддийских практиках даже очень часто.


Без шаматхи нету випашьяны. Ото и фсё. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не, ну если терпеливо бегать по кругу -- вирья, какие ещё вопросы м.б. к бегунам? Герои же! : )


Зачем же так утрировать : )

Лучшее украшения Героя - воздержание от гнева (почти цитата из одного важнейшего текста Махаяны).

Это самое важное вирья.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Без шаматхи нету випашьяны. Ото и фсё. : )


Не фсё, так как шаматха без випашьяны это не буддийская дхьяна. Не побоюсь даже сказать не-дзен, хоть возможно практикующие Дзен\Чань поправят.
Хоть они вначале и практикуются, как бы по отдельности, но затем граница между ими уходит, шаматха-випашьяна становится буддийской Дхьяной.

Для этого очень важно уже в самом начале занятий практикой сосредоточения  , не уходить в притуплённое, неаллертное, сонливое, неясное, подобное  животному уму, ... состояние.
Так как привыкнув к такому, можно получить реализацию "большой ленивой рыбы" : ), тоесть достижение затуплённости\притуплённости ума.
Или "самадхи мышки в норе"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зачем же так утрировать : )
> 
> Лучшее украшения Героя - воздержание от гнева (почти цитата из одного важнейшего текста Махаяны).
> 
> Это самое важное вирья.


Счас покажу, зачем утрировать...
Бег/труд -- это героическое воздержание от гнева? Можете цитатой подтвердить -- из любого, но важнейшего : ) ?..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не фсё, так как шаматха без випашьяны это не буддийская дхьяна. Не побоюсь даже сказать не-дзен, хоть возможно практикующие Дзен\Чань поправят.
> Хоть они вначале и практикуются, как бы по отдельности, но затем граница между ими уходит, шаматха-випашьяна становится буддийской Дхьяной.


О небуддийских шаматхах нет и не было речи. Иначе -- оговорил бы.
Сказал же, повторю другими словами, что если практикуешь випашьяну, не одолев шаматху, получишь -- в самом радикальном случае -- обильные глюки.




> Для этого очень важно уже в самом начале занятий практикой сосредоточения  , не уходить в притуплённое, неаллертное, сонливое, неясное, подобное  животному уму, ... состояние.


Кто-то, кроме Вас, внедрившего вдруг эту мысль, порекомендовал вместо успокоения ума уходить в притуплённое этц?

----------


## Юй Кан

Вопрос в лоб, мои извинения: Вам, Владимир Николаевич, самому знакомо хотя бы кратковременное состояние успокоения ума?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ого понеслось.

Вот это успокоение ума : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ого понеслось.
> 
> Вот это успокоение ума : )


Это -- если бесстрастно, с моей стороны -- аналитика с выходом на личный опыт.
А Вы по какому поводу эмоционируете? Или -- просто так, в силу хорошего настроения? : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Спасибо за комплимент. : )
> Хотя моё тайцзи... Как сказал инструктор моему знакомому: "Показывать уже можешь, а делать -- нет!". : ))
> Вообще же ТЦЦ -- это, увы, никаким боком не буддизм (где изначально жёсткость, с какой начинался древнейший ТЦЦ сем. Чэнь, по отношению к другим не приветствовалась), а нормальный древний даосизм, начиная даже с названия... Хотя для оздоровления и динамич. медитаций не знаю ничего лучше: благодаря ТЦЦ кучу телесных проблем решил ещё лет 10 назад.
> 
> 
> Ныне мой лотос опять завял, не выдержав всего-то пятидневного ретрита по випассане. Аж вспомнилось сказатое в "Заповедях...":
> 
> И даже на севере,
> готовясь усесться в лотос,
> ...


Известный цзюйши (генин), председатель всекитайской ассоциации буддизма Чжао Пучу 赵朴初, чей авторитет в Китае в своё время затмил авторитет даже монахов-старцев, так написал в предисловии к сборнику наставлений о тайцзицюань знаменитого мастера Чэнь Вэймина: "Тайцзицюань - это не только спортивное оздоровительное движение, оно также имеет мистику практики медитации и усиления мудрости, в нём есть и шаматха и випашьяна. Оно соединяет в себе мистическое функционирование двух школ: буддийской и даосской".

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Интересно, что медленный бег укрепляет ноги, колени, связки, мышцы. Таким бегом я вылечил привычный вывих коленного сустава (так в свое время торопился сесть в лотос, что колено вылетело из сустава)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Известный цзюйши (генин), председатель всекитайской ассоциации буддизма Чжао Пучу 赵朴初, чей авторитет в Китае в своё время затмил авторитет даже монахов-старцев, так написал в предисловии к сборнику наставлений о тайцзицюань знаменитого мастера Чэнь Вэймина: "Тайцзицюань - это не только спортивное оздоровительное движение, оно также имеет мистику практики медитации и усиления мудрости, в нём есть и шаматха и випашьяна. Оно соединяет в себе мистическое функционирование двух школ: буддийской и даосской".


Да, особенно изначально оздоровительный стиль сем-ва Ян, какой и представляет Чэнь Вэймин, -- конечно, соединяет. (Куда можно, в свете приумножения Дэ и мудрости добавить и конфуцианство.) Особенно в свете идеологически безупречного слогана "Три учения -- один народ".
Я как-то даже совсем не удивился, когда рассказали, что простые китайцы крестятся на статую Будды...
Об остальном, ни с кем не споря, просто у Чэнь Юя (как прямого представителя сем-ва Чэнь) спросить бы... : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это -- если бесстрастно, с моей стороны -- аналитика с выходом на личный опыт.
> А Вы по какому поводу эмоционируете? Или -- просто так, в силу хорошего настроения? : )


Можно и так сказать, хотя значком : ) , ещё и подчеркнул положительный тон сообщения.

Удивлён естественно, как перекручиванием моих сообщений о вирья, где отвечал на Ваше использование слова "терпение", так и повторяющимся попытками привязать вирья в моих сообщениях только к труду (или бегу).

Про личный опыт, какой должен быть ответ знаете. Также удивлён вопросом.

Что касается созерцания, считаю Ваши утверждения о том, что практика успокоения ума  уже обязательно включает сосредоточение и осознанность(какбы сама по себе) - таящим в себе возможную ошибку, и потенциальное препятствие для углубления созерцания, о чём и написал.  Пишу не голословно, так как некоторые представление о созерцании всё же имею.

Да и само это Ваше утверждение вызвало немалое удивление, ведь ещё в прошлом году, Вы же и писали, что в буддизме шаматхи отдельно не учат, а только в связке с випашьяной,  и поэтому в некоторых традициях даже слово шаматха  не используется.  Спасибо, тогда поставил, так как считаю это важно.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

http://hisamutdinova.ru/
Вложение 20377

О сверхмарафонах, преодоленных Светланой Хисамутдиновой, я услышал несколько лет назад, и мне очень захотелось узнать об этой удивительной бегунье из Смоленска побольше. Особенно меня интересовал вопрос: откуда она черпает силы и за счет каких резервов на многодневных пробегах не разрушает свое здоровье, а становится еще здоровее? Теперь-то после прочтения статьи К.А. Трескунова о живой энергии (№ 5—6 «ФиС» за 2008 г.) на этот вопрос ответить проще. И все-таки как может 63-летняя женщина, несмотря на то, что она была неоднократной чемпионкой в 24-часовом забеге в швейцарском Базеле, победительницей 1000- и 1300-мильных пробегов в Нью-Йорке, мечтать еще и о 3000-мильном пробеге? И ведь заниматься бегом Светлана начала довольно поздно.

Правда, в юности Хисамутдинова получила звание мастера спорта по конькобежному спорту, но после того, как оставила большой спорт, у нее появился артрит, начали часто мучить бронхиты. Теперь же она полностью избавилась от этих болезней.

Опыт Светланы заинтересовал не только меня, но и других членов нашего Ногинского клуба здоровья «Движение», которым я руковожу более десяти лет. Главное на наших занятиях — профилактика заболеваний. Мы изучаем оздоровительную литературу и применяем все, что нам кажется полезным, на практике. Приглашаем выступать интересных людей. Все мы давно убедились, что лучшие рекомендации дают журнал «Физкультура и спорт» и его приложение «ФиС: Золотая Библиотека Здоровья». Мы уже много лет делаем дыхательную гимнастику Стрельниковых, используем советы Владимира Преображенского, Евгения Мильнера, Елены Пантелеевой, Андрея Чиркова, Августа Ревзона и других авторов журнала.

Все номера «ФиС» я прочитываю с большим удовольствием и вдруг — о радость! — в № 4 за 2007 год встречаю статью Ларисы Насоновой «Светлана Хисамутдинова: “Живу километрами”». Прочитал ее, и мне очень захотелось пригласить к нам Светлану. Но как встретиться с человеком, который почти не бывает дома? Ведь она все время в поездках, и не только по нашей стране, но и по всему миру? Но все же я смог дозвониться ей по номеру телефона, полученному в редакции, и пригласил приехать к нам в Ногинск.

И вот в одно прекрасное утро я встречаю Светлану на платформе Ногинского вокзала. Узнал ее сразу. Небольшого роста, изящная, улыбчивая женщина с веселыми глазами и гитарой на плече. Вот так она, оказывается, и путешествует по стране и миру.

Вскоре она уже выступала перед членами нашего клуба. Читала свои стихи, которые сочиняет на бегу, отвечала на наши вопросы. И главным среди них, конечно же, был: откуда она берет столько выносливости, сил, положительных эмоций?

По мнению Светланы Хисамутдиновой, главные факторы здоровья: настрой на счастье и радость, духовность, рациональное питание, физическая активность. «Очень важно, — говорила она, — обрести внутренний покой, быть в гармонии с собой и окружающим миром. Тогда человек сможет многое».

Когда Светлане задали вопрос: сколько она намерена прожить, она, улыбаясь, ответила: «Неважно, сколько суждено прожить, важно как! Важно быть счастливой каждый день, каждый час, каждую минуту, каждый миг! Для этого нужна большая внутренняя работа». Постоянно концентрируясь на прекрасных чувствах, образах, можно наполнить себя покоем, радостью, счастьем, красотой, благодарностью, искренностью, чистотой, уверенностью и терпимостью. Светлана всегда бегает с улыбкой, даже если очень трудно. На вопрос, почему ей удается пробегать по 100 км в сутки, она отвечает: «Улыбнусь всему миру и себе улыбнусь, от этого легче будет мой путь». Это ее настрой.

Чтобы быть здоровым, очень важно научиться радоваться жизни, считает Светлана. Радость — это лекарство от всех болезней, гормоны удовольствия (эндорфины) разрушают даже раковые клетки. Радость является колоссальной движущей силой. Светлана говорит: «Я не ожидаю от жизни аплодисментов, она сама дарит множество моментов!» Это ее девиз.

Мне посчастливилось три раза тренироваться вместе со Светланой. В общей сложности мы с ней пробежали около 40 километров — почти марафон! И хотя накануне ее приезда я травмировал голеностоп, бегая со Светланой, совсем забыл о боли. Мне казалось, что так я могу бежать бесконечно долго. Светлана вселила в меня веру в то, что я могу пробежать и 100, и 200 километров, хотя такие дистанции не бегал и в более молодые годы (свой первый марафон я пробежал еще в 1983 году, а сейчас на моем счету 27 соревновательных марафонов). И я подумал: мои 65 лет — это еще не тот возраст, когда надо сокращать нагрузки. Если бегать с улыбкой, то прилив сил очень велик. Уже на следующий день после отъезда Светланы из Ногинска я бежал свою обычную тренировочную дистанцию улыбаясь и преодолел ее очень легко, все время испытывая чувство полета. Когда посмотрел на часы, удивился: дистанцию преодолел неожиданно быстро, будто на соревнованиях.

В № 7 «ФиС» за 2005 год была опубликована моя статья «Бег и питание. Эксперимент продолжается». В ней я писал о моем вегетарианстве. Этот эксперимент провожу до сих пор: убежден в правильности своего выбора. Моей точки зрения придерживается и Светлана, использующая систему питания Галины Шаталовой и показавшая ее эффективность на сверхмарафонах, в многосуточных пробегах. Лучший напиток для Светланы — чистая вода, лучшая пища — овощи, фрукты, овсяная, гречневая, пшенная каша на воде. А хлеб, сахар, соль, чай в ее рацион питания не входят.

Много полезного для каждого члена нашего клуба дал мастер-класс, который Светлана Хисамутдинова провела в центральном парке нашего города. Светлана — кандидат педагогических наук, много лет была доцентом Смоленского института физкультуры, и оздоровительные занятия с нами провела на высшем уровне.

Члены нашего клуба — в основном люди пожилые, но очень подвижные, хотя бегают трусцой не все. Однако в этот день случилось чудо. Побежали все! Пусть выглядело это со стороны не очень красиво, но люди поверили в себя. Значит, в резерве у них есть немалые силы.

Перед бегом Светлана посоветовала сделать несколько упражнений для расслабления. Например, таких. Поднять руки вверх, а потом с усилием бросить их вниз. Сидя на краю скамейки, потрясти поднятыми ногами так, чтобы встряхнуть все их мышцы. Стоя у опоры (ствола дерева), сделать махи ногами.

Приезд Светланы Хисамутдиновой в наш город оставил глубокий след в душе каждого члена нашего клуба.

Вот, например, как вспоминает о нем Нелли Ивановна Арбузова (65 лет): «Светлана Хисамутдинова вселила в нас — меня и моего мужа — надежду и уверенность. Мы всегда вели здоровый образ жизни: занимались йогой, катались на лыжах. Но теперь знаем, что способны на большее. Главное то, что Светлана дала нам позитивный настрой на здоровье, на долгие годы активной жизни».

А вот что рассказывает Маргарита Павловна Дьячкова (67 лет): «Из того нового, о чем я узнала от Светланы, мне очень понравились упражнения, имитирующие движения в разных видах спорта. Например, можно имитировать подачу мяча в волейболе и проделать такие движения не спеша, несколько раз подряд. Или имитировать ведение мяча и забрасывание его в корзину, как в баскетболе. Имитационные упражнения из разных видов спорта позволяют воздействовать на все группы мышц. Да и выполнять их не скучно...

Валерий ИВАНОВ, г. Ногинск, Московская обл.

ЭВЕРЕСТ

Наш разум, сердце и душа
Зовут к вершинам нас всегда,
На высочайший в мире пик…
На Эверест … он так велик!
И в этом радостном стремленьи
К вершине и к преодоленью
Любых преград, что на пути,
Не уставая, к ней идти.
Не у подножия топтаться…
К высотам жизни подниматься.
Пусть вечно тело и душа
В единстве будут, и тогда
Мы в устремлении своем
Наверняка на пик взойдем!

http://hisamutdinova.ru/poeziya.html

----------


## Йен

> Интересно, что медленный бег укрепляет ноги, колени, связки, мышцы. Таким бегом я вылечил привычный вывих коленного сустава (так в свое время торопился сесть в лотос, что колено вылетело из сустава)


Банальную ЛФК не пробовали ) ?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Банальную ЛФК не пробовали ) ?


Ничего банальнее бега не встречал).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не считаю что она даст тот результат который заявлен в теме.


А Вы попробуйте, но только чтобы на пределе сил.

----------


## Йен

> Ничего банальнее бега не встречал).


Ходьба гораздо банальнее ) 
А при травмах мне ЛФК помогает.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ээ... Уважаемые, не разьясните: чем буддийская экагата, развитая до определенного уровня, отличается от небуддийской экагаты, развитой до того же уровня... например, 4-й джаны?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ничего банальнее бега не встречал).


Лежать, например.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Сидеть.

----------


## Йен

> Ээ... Уважаемые, не разьясните: чем буддийская экагата, развитая до определенного уровня, отличается от небуддийской экагаты, развитой до того же уровня... например, 4-й джаны?


В буддийской есть сати )

----------


## PampKin Head

> В буддийской есть сати )


В экагате есть сати? Это революционное заявление.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно и так сказать, хотя значком : ) , ещё и подчеркнул положительный тон сообщения.


Тут штука в том, что эмотикон ": )" -- нейтральный. За ним может скрываться или им подразумеваться что угодно. От одобрительной улыбки до насмешки и т.п.
В любом случае, тон того Вашего поста был эмоциональным, хотя речь шла об успокоении ума... Отсюда и возник мой иронический вопрос.




> Удивлён естественно, как перекручиванием моих сообщений о вирья, где отвечал на Ваше использование слова "терпение", так и повторяющимся попытками привязать вирья в моих сообщениях только к труду (или бегу).


Сам изначально говорил и говорю ТОЛЬКО о труде и беге (как и Вы, споначалу). 
Потому если кто-то оное куда-то экстраполирует -- пущай удивляется, что евойное мною _как бы_ перекручивается, *не отклоняясь от исходного предмета рассмотрения*...




> Про личный опыт, какой должен быть ответ знаете. Также удивлён вопросом.


Откуда мне знать, есть ли у Вас опыт прямого переживания успокоения ума, если в этом диалоге постоянно скатываетесь ещё и куда-то к небуддизмам, где можно сыскать что угодно, но -- зачем?
Был конкретный вопрос: опыт переживания шаматхи/успокоения ума Вам знаком?
Если да, то как бы Вы его постарались передать вербально?




> Что касается созерцания, считаю Ваши утверждения о том, что практика успокоения ума  уже обязательно включает сосредоточение и осознанность(какбы сама по себе) - таящим в себе возможную ошибку, и потенциальное препятствие для углубления созерцания, о чём и написал.  Пишу не голословно, так как некоторые представление о созерцании всё же имею.


Неправильно истрактовали. Почему опять так невнимательны?
Говорил:
-- Без шаматхи нету випашьяны;
-- если практикуешь випашьяну, не одолев шаматху, получишь -- в самом радикальном случае -- обильные глюки.
Где здесь, "что практика успокоения ума  *уже обязательно включает сосредоточение и осознанность(какбы сама по себе)*"?




> Да и само это Ваше утверждение вызвало немалое удивление, ведь ещё в прошлом году, Вы же и писали, что в буддизме шаматхи отдельно не учат, а только в связке с випашьяной,  и поэтому в некоторых традициях даже слово шаматха  не используется.  Спасибо, тогда поставил, так как считаю это важно.


Да, это моё утверждение -- в силе, ибо випашьяна без шаматхи недостижима = (см. выше) без шаматхи нету випашьяны.
На ретритах же ставят высшую цель/задачу, хотя достигается она после овладения более низкой. Но в ходе/итоге ретрита мало кто овладевает даже кратковременной шаматхой, вместо чего, бывает, с интересом смотрят, насколько знаю, разные умопорождённые "мультики" и т.п.

Володя, не отвлекайтесь, пожалуйста от темы обсуждения, ведь всё равно не дам... %)
Это и будет локальной практикой сосредоточения, Вашей и моей...

----------


## Йен

> В экагате есть сати? Это революционное заявление.


Чего тут революционного, самадхи развивают на основе сатипаттханы )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На ретритах же ставят высшую цель/задачу, хотя достигается она после овладения более низкой. Но в ходе/итоге ретрита мало кто овладевает даже кратковременной шаматхой, вместо чего, бывает, с интересом смотрят, насколько знаю, разные умопорождённые "мультики" и т.п.
> 
> Володя, не отвлекайтесь, пожалуйста от темы обсуждения, ведь всё равно не дам... %)
> ...


В том то и дело, что без аспекта осознавания\осознанности\ясности(знаю что не нравиться это слово, но уж извините)и будут эти мультики, глюки и прочие прелести.
Это и есть результат отвлечение\уход в притупленность, сонливость, грёзы.  Другая крайность это уход в обычное размышление, отвлечение, возбуждённость - с этим легче справиться, даже самостоятельно. А вот  с тем тяжелей, особенно когда уже вошло в привычку.
Не аспект успокоения повышать в данном случае надо, а аспект осознанности, ясности, свежести ...

Да, Вы правы, давайте не будем больше отвлекаться от темы. 
(п.с. если не дают то сам беру ... %))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> чем буддийская экагата, развитая до определенного уровня, отличается от небуддийской экагаты, развитой до того же уровня... например, 4-й джаны?


Кмк., ни чем.
Просто когда говорят о помехах в созерцании, или о разных трансах, релаксациях и т.п., то тоже говорят - не буддийская медитация.

Но вот аспект плода, результат постижения, в разных системах может отличаться, это ещё и от основы  Взгляда и Мотивации зависит.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Усердие, радостное усилие, героизм.
> 
> Вирья


вирью мужи развивают кругами носясь неустанно
радостней малый круг поприще он для мужей быстроногих
больше и больше усердия с каждым кружком у героев

----------


## Дубинин

Лань тонконогая вряд-ли поспеет за ними
Боги Олимпа за ними- следят изумлённо
Зевс- Громовержец, с досады- стал Ваджрапани,
Слышится ропот почтительный- в толпах народа:
"Некого- Будды, приверженцы- мчатся к нирване!"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, Вы правы, давайте не будем больше отвлекаться от темы.


Мы -- не будем, да? : ) Ладно, бум считать, что меня -- уговорили! : )




> (п.с. если не дают то сам беру ... %))


К сло: в Вашем приватном буддизме обет "не брать тебе не данного" давно упразднён? %)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> [
> К сло: в Вашем приватном буддизме обет "не брать тебе не данного" давно упразднён? %)


Кто о чём, а я о возможностях , недают то сам беру %)

Или вы какую-то конкретную вещь имели ввиду написав:
_не отвлекайтесь, пожалуйста от темы обсуждения, ведь всё равно не дам..._ 
Которую украсть или переместить с места на место можно ? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кто о чём, а я о возможностях , недают то сам беру %)
> 
> Или вы какую-то конкретную вещь имели ввиду написав:
> _не отвлекайтесь, пожалуйста от темы обсуждения, ведь всё равно не дам..._ 
> Которую украсть или переместить с места на место можно ? : )


Не нарушив обет, брать такое -- НИЗЗЯ! :р

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не нарушив обет, брать такое -- НИЗЗЯ! :р


Взять возможность узнать для себя что то полезное или сказать что может пригодится другим (авось надеюсь).
Вот это даже если не дают, то беру. 
Это не присвоить чужую вещь или без ведома владельца переместить с места на место. Здесь нет нарушения : )
( Хотя возможно также поступал даже если б в этом было нарушение, не знаю)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Победа Прогресса-Преобразования*

Двенадцать героев на старте
Пьют в безмолвии свет - прогресс,
Бросающий им вызов,
И готовятся к этому невообразимому
путешествию, -
Бегу на 3100 миль - всего лишь за 53 дня.

Невозмутимое терпение,
Огромная выносливость,
Полная отречения решимость -
Их инструменты бега,
Которые вместе с хорошей ежедневной дозой
Радостного энтузиазма
Помогают им двигаться.

Вперёд вы идёте и прокладываете
Высочайшую дорогу преобразования.
Крепость сомнений и боли
Разрушена навсегда.

Нет названия и формы
У ваших внутренних мотивов.
Утверждая новый тип истинной святости,
Вы следуете путём, который простирается
перед вами,
Мгновение за мгновением,
День за днём.

Божественная победа в Вас
 - В каждом из Вас -
Славно торжествует над материей и умом.

Пусть же все вас благославят и поклоняются вам,
В то время, как вы вдохновляете и одобряете этот мир
Своим исполненным веры самопревосхождением - 
не принимать больше никакие ограничения.

Анами, июль 2004 (перевёл с английского Стутишил)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Взять возможность узнать для себя что то полезное или сказать что может пригодится другим (авось надеюсь).
> Вот это даже если не дают, то беру. 
> Это не присвоить чужую вещь или без ведома владельца переместить с места на место. Здесь нет нарушения : )
> ( Хотя возможно также поступал даже если б в этом было нарушение, не знаю)


Вы опять отвлеклись и упорствуете, не желая вернуться к главному, ведь сказано было с пояснением:



> Володя, не отвлекайтесь, пожалуйста от темы обсуждения, ведь всё равно не дам... %)
> *Это и будет локальной практикой сосредоточения, Вашей и моей...*


Враз потерев ныне выделенное, продолжаете настаивать на своём праве не практиковать, а отвлекаться? : )
И ни о каком "_Взять возможность узнать для себя что то полезное или сказать что может пригодится другим (авось надеюсь)_" речи тут не было.
Знач, опять отвлеклись. Невзирая...
В общем, кажен из нас/вас сам себе Буратина, Мальвина, Пьеро, черепаха из Тротила : ), пудель и... Карабас! И у каждого есть право на святой выбор кого-то единственного из этого презентативного перечня субличностей...  Кого выбрали Вы? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....Кого выбрали Вы? : )


Себя, без игры в роли, и такого как есть.

А Вы чью роль на себя одели ?
(подсказка: закреплённую ранее за одним из участников, который покинул форум. имхо: у него всё же лучше получалось, искренней, ведь верит во всё что пишет и всему этому  следует в жизни (и ничему другому), есть самим собой, а не грает  в роли)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Себя, без игры в роли, и такого как есть.


Как-то это уж слишком того... Почти как Будда. (Хотя в списке ничего такого бесплодно лестно-ком-пли-мен-тар-ного не было. Откель взялось? От себя -- такого, как есть? : )




> А Вы чью роль на себя одели ?
> (подсказка: закреплённую ранее за одним из участников, который покинул форум. имхо: у него всё же лучше получалось, искренней, ведь верит во всё что пишет и всему этому  следует в жизни (и ничему другому), есть самим собой, а не грает  в роли)


Ну вот, сами всё расписали. Мне осталось только подтвердить, что актёр я -- никудышный, неискренний, неверующий и вообще ничему в жизни не следующий, не есмь самим собом... даром что не отвлекающийся, зачем-то призывая к тому же прозорливого Владимира Николаевича, уж какой он ни есть...
Ещё вопросы будут, лучше -- с готовыми, как тут, ответами, чтоп время зря на новое отвлечение не тратить? : )

Инфа напоследок: роли -- это не субличности, а субличности -- не роли. Кажется. Хотя сам я, канеш, и в это не верю. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как-то это уж слишком того... . Почти как Будда. : )


Почти не значит как.

Между _почти_ и _как_ - тысячи миль. Это я о себе.
_Почти_ и _как_  - намного ближе к друг другу, чем собственная кожа. Это я о Других. 

Человека делает его окружение. 
Живущий среди чистоты - чист.
Живущий среди грязи - грязен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почти не значит как.
> 
> Между _почти_ и _как_ - тысячи миль. Это я о себе.
> _Почти_ и _как_  - намного ближе к друг другу, чем собственная кожа. Это я о Других. 
> 
> Человека делает его окружение. 
> Живущий среди чистоты - чист.
> Живущий среди грязи - грязен.


В общем, Вам уже пора _почти_-сутры писать, а то готовое _почти_ зазря пропадает... %)

На полях: это царя/короля делает окружение, а человека -- его привязанности.
А так есть метафора с лотосом, который зарождается в грязи, но выходит на свет даже несмачиваемым...
Ладно, я -- отвял, а то вовек не расстанемся, чего мне не надо. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А так есть метафора с лотосом, который зарождается в грязи, но выходит на свет даже несмачиваемым...
> . : )


Окружение это то, как человек видит окружающих.
Лотос не воспринимает грязи, она к нему не липнет : )

И это не уход от темы, каждый видит в беге, то как  он его воспринимает.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Финиш на 3100 миль в Нью-Йорке:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a-goYexlptk

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Финиш Васу Николая Дужего из России на пробеге 3100 миль Самопревосхождения(5000 км):
http://www.pjtstreet.com/Events/3100...ay-Forty-nine/

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Что испытывает ультрамарафонец во время пробега:
http://newrunners.ru/mag/o-chyom-ya-...ultramarafone/

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Чтобы не возникло неправильного понимания хотел бы сказать, что в чань-буддийском зале медитации в основном используется ходьба и лишь непродолжительное время бег. Ходьба - основная динамическая тренировка, которая чередуется со статической тренировкой в лотосе. При этом статическая тренировка является главной.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что испытывает ультрамарафонец во время пробега:
> http://newrunners.ru/mag/o-chyom-ya-...ultramarafone/


http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm
...
Есть, о монахи, две крайности, в которые пусть не вдается подвижник.

Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm
> ...
> Есть, о монахи, две крайности, в которые пусть не вдается подвижник.
> 
> Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.


Да. Ультрамарафон по бегу - это чересчур. Но у них можно научиться огромному терпению и преодолению себя. Усиленные периоды медитации в чаньских монастырях подобны ультрамарафону. Спят всего по 4-5 часов, остальное время практика. 8-9 часов медитации в лотосе плюс 8 часов ходьбы, периодически переходящий в бег. Мозоль у ультрамарафонцев на стопах, а у чаньских адептов мозоль на другой части тела :Smilie: , очень больно, приходится все время терпеть. Это очень схожие ощущения.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Миларепа, прощаясь с Речунгпой, сказал, что напоследок хочет дать ему сущностное наставление. Речунгпа был очень счастлив, сделал простирания с просьбой передать ему это наставление.

И тогда Миларепа поднял одежду и показал ученику свой зад, напоминающий "зад обезьяны". От долгого сидения в медитации кожа на этом месте стала толще, чем на пятках..И он сказал: "Состояния Будды достичь нелегко, но если будешь медитировать столь же усердно, тогда ты сможешь достичь его".

В традиционных монашеских текстах Миларепа дал это поучение Гампопе, но современные исследователи утверждают, что адресовано оно было все же Речунгпе.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Дин Карназес, 42 года, руководитель фирмы, производящей здоровое питание пробежал без остановки 560 километров 

Года два тому назад я пробежал 419 км — десять марафонских забегов за десять дней. Так что первые 80 км мне нипочем. Марафонскую дистанцию я пробегаю чисто для разминки. 

Километр 160 

Тело начинает побаливать. 

Километр 224 

Истрепал первую пару сшитых на заказ кроссовок. Начинают ныть квадрицепсы, икры, торс. Боль тупая, но иногда неожиданно переходит в спазмы. Особенно страдают икры — такое ощущение, будто по ним колотили молотком. 

Километр 320 

Уже две ночи без сна. Я весь измотан. Но когда бежишь всю ночь, на рассвете обретаешь второе дыхание. 

Километр 336 

Убил вторую пару кроссовок. Голова работает плохо. Появляется ощущение, будто смотрю на свое тело со стороны. Зрелище плачевное. 

Километр 480 

Третья ночь без сна. Бегу, как в бреду, петляю из стороны в сторону. Меня то и дело заносит на проезжую часть. Водители сигналят. В 2 часа ночи засыпаю секунд на сорок: прямо на ходу, не прерывая бега. Знаете детскую книжку «Там, где дикие звери»? У меня начались галлюцинации: мерещилось, что еноты и опоссумы на обочине шоссе оборачиваются чудищами из книжки. Ассистенты обливали мне голову ледяной водой. 

Километр 488 

Так больно, что криком кричу. Бегу по пустынному шоссе и ору. Потом осознаю всю комичность ситуации, и меня разбирает безудержный смех. Перестаю смеяться — опять начинаю вопить. И мне опять смешно становится. Наверно, я похож на сумасшедшего. 

Километр 496 

«Марш смерти, марш смерти, марш смерти». Выбрасываю из головы все мысли о километрах и сосредотачиваюсь только на одном: левой-правой, левой-правой… Шаркаю подошвами по асфальту. Переобуваюсь в четвертую пару кроссовок. Главное — не сбиться с ритма. 

Километр 544 

Вдруг оживаю. Припускаю со скоростью 16 км/час. Как одержимый. Вообще-то это даже не я бегу — бежит мое тело, а я парю сверху. Ног под собой не чувствую, ничего не чувствую. Буквально лечу по воздуху. 

Километр 560 (15 октября, 22:44, Стэнфорд, штат Калифорния) 

Кайф невероятный. Сбросил 3 килограмма. Сжег 40 тысяч калорий. Через несколько минут после финиша тело немеет от переохлаждения. Меня засовывают в специальный спальный мешок. Помню лишь, как кто-то кормил меня с ложки хумусом. Потом провал. Проспал всю ночь и утром благополучно проснулся.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Дин Карназес, человек-ультрамарафон:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2zh9wMD8fF8

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Дин Карназес. История обретения счастья:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AvVmVVuKzOk

----------


## Дондог

> В традиционных монашеских текстах Миларепа дал это поучение Гампопе, но современные исследователи утверждают, что адресовано оно было все же Речунгпе.


Разве он не мог сказать это и тому, и другому?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Невероятные спортивные успехи, которых Дину удалось достигнуть за последние 20 лет, это, конечно же, результат изматывающих тренировок и постоянного развития особенностей его организма. Однако есть у него и несколько собственных секретов, которыми Казарес щедро делится с публикой. Вот они:

1. Будьте смелыми
Не бойтесь ставить перед собой цели, которые кажутся недостижимыми. «Любая цель, стоящая достижения, включает элемент риска», — пишет Карназес в своей автобиографии «Человек-ультрамарафон: признания бегущего всю ночь».

2. Ходите без шнурков
Одно из самых больших неудобств в беге на длинные дистанции — завязывание шнурков. После преодоления 50 миль становиться довольно трудно присесть на корточки или даже наклониться на время, чтобы зашнуровать обувь. Карназес бегает в безшнурковых кроссовках.

3. Испытывайте пределы своих возможностей
В 1995 году на своем первом ультрамарафоне длиной в 135 миль Карназес впервые испытал всю гамму ощущений, заставивших его вспомнить о смерти: во время бега в жарких условиях он страдал от галлюцинаций, тошноты и диареи. В тот раз он так и не сумел преодолеет дистанцию, однако вернулся на маршрут уже на следующий год и занял десятую позицию. В 2004-м с пятой попытки он пришел в этом ультрамарафоне первым.

4. Ешьте все, что дает энергию
Во время своих длительных забегов Карназес ест самую невероятную пищу в самых невероятных количествах — ведь его супербег позволяет сжигать огромные объемы калорий. В остальное время спортсмен придерживается аскетической диеты, воздерживаясь даже от большого количества фруктов, поскольку в них содержится слишком много сахара.

5. Меньше спите
Начав в 30 лет вести необычную жизнь обычным образом, Карназел научился высыпаться всего за 4 часа в сутки. Благодаря этому он стал больше успевать, а кроме того получил возможность бегать по ночам — по его словам, ничего так не успокаивает, как бег в темноте. «Человеческое тело способно на экстраординарные подвиги», — утверждает Карназес, которому некогда, как большинству людей, требовалось не менее 8 часов сна.

6. Покажите своему телу, кто хозяин
«У человеческого тела есть пределы, но человеческий дух не ограничен ничем, — говорит Дин Карназес, призывающий тренировать и развивать прежде всего свой разум и характер. — Ваш мозг — ваш самый важный мускул. Жизнь — это не путешествие к могиле с намерением прибыть безопасно в красивом и хорошо сохранившемся теле, а скорее необходимость спустить корабль с тормозов, максимально использовать, полностью износить и громко прокричать: что за езда! вот что я могу!».

----------


## Еше Нинбо

5 ноября 2016 года кросс «Беги вместе с Буддой» в монастыре «Драгоценного лотоса» в Гонконге:
https://m.facebook.com/BuddhaYouRun/

Прошлогодний забег в монастыре "Драгоценного лотоса":

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Дигха Никая 22
Махасатипаттхана сутта:

...

2. Положения тела

Кроме того, 
(1) когда монах идет, он распознает, что он идет; 
(2) когда он стоит, он распознает, что он стоит; 
(3) когда он сидит, он распознает, что он сидит; 
(4) когда он лежит, он распознает, что он лежит; 
*(5) какое бы положение ни занимало тело, он распознает это.
*
Таким образом он отслеживает тело само по себе внутренне, 
либо он отслеживает тело само по себе внешне, 
либо он отслеживает тело само по себе внутренне и внешне. 
Он отслеживает факторы возникновения в теле, 
либо он отслеживает факторы исчезновения в теле, [9]
либо он отслеживает факторы возникновения и исчезновения в теле.
Либо его памятование соотносится с мыслью "Есть тело" по мере необходимости, только ради знания и памятования, и он живет, ни на что не опираясь, и ничто в мире не присваивает. 
И таким образом монах отслеживает тело само по себе...


То есть когда монах бежит, либо летит в момент затяжного прыжка, он распознаёт и осознаёт это.)

----------


## Еше Нинбо



----------


## Антарадхана

> То есть когда монах бежит, либо летит в момент затяжного прыжка, он распознаёт и осознаёт это.)

----------


## Еше Нинбо



----------


## Еше Нинбо

Ветеран бега.

----------


## Вассаби

С плотскими желаниями.?
Так..ведь сама плоть сделана из желания..
Просветление это Желание..
Кто собирается бороться с Просветлением.?
Покажите Мне Его.?

----------


## Алик

Пардон, но расскажу немножко о бегу: четыре с половиной года шесть раз  в неделю слышал команду "Рота, подъём"". После этого (для непосвящённых ) рота строится  за 45 секунд  в штанах, сапогах и  без ремней (Форма #3, если не забыл), затем 3 км. кросс 12 мин. по крайнему, снаряды.  Ну и плюс ещё плановая физо 3 раза в неделю  по военке). Слабо?

----------


## Крымский

> затем 3 км. кросс 12 мин... Слабо?


ВДВ что ли? Это 2-й юношеский по бегу  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> ВДВ что ли? Это 2-й юношеский по бегу


Самое  смешное, что нет, не РВВДКУ, обычные инженеры. Хотя мы их сделали: когда на 4-м курсе сдавали физо с полосой препятствий, стрельбой и марш-броском, заняли 2-е место по вооружённым силам, после , по-моему, Тракайской дивизии.

----------


## Дубинин

> Самое  смешное, что нет, не РВВДКУ, обычные инженеры. Хотя мы их сделали: когда на 4-м курсе сдавали физо с полосой препятствий, стрельбой и марш-броском, заняли 2-е место по вооружённым силам, после , по-моему, Тракайской дивизии.


Чего-то не пойму- примеряя к себе: 1 км в 4 минуты (два с половиной круга на стадионе) в сапогах это сильно быстро? (бегают то строем вроде как, да и курит почти каждый))
(мы в ракетных обычные солдаты тоже где-то так два года того.., но без учёта времени, изредка только на 6 км дури командиров всплывало..- типа спортивный праздник (один раз в ОЗК))

----------


## Крымский

> Чего-то не пойму- примеряя к себе: 1 км в 4 минуты (два с половиной круга на стадионе) в сапогах это сильно быстро? (бегают то строем вроде как, да и курит почти каждый))


Норматив 15 минут, а 12 минут это реально второй юношеский по бегу, но в другой одежде и обуви  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пардон, но расскажу немножко о бегу: четыре с половиной года шесть раз  в неделю слышал команду "Рота, подъём"". После этого (для непосвящённых ) рота строится  за 45 секунд  в штанах, сапогах и  без ремней (Форма #3, если не забыл), затем 3 км. кросс 12 мин. по крайнему, снаряды.  Ну и плюс ещё плановая физо 3 раза в неделю  по военке). Слабо?


Не слабо))) Но 6 км за 30 мин была обычная норма, не напрягаясь сильно. Хотя больше не могу бегать по асфальту, коленей жалко. Даже в суперкроссовках. Зато навострилась кардио делать в спортзале) Хотя обожала именно на природе. Но в спортзале есть свои плюсы. Читаю книги с флэшки на экране тренажора или "гуляю" по берегу озера(есть там такое видео, как буд-то бежишь прям в натуре))) Незаметно для себя проходишь км) 

Хожу туда за час до закрытия. Никого почти нет. 

А вообще предпочитаю Зумбу) Бег, - монотонное занятие. Лучше сочетать его с чем-то еще. Танец дает другие задачи. Потому как моск ломается, чтобы повторить непривычные движения в танце, плюс у нас мужик ее ведет классный, заводной, час, - искра жизни. А уж нагрузка, мама не горюй) Повертишь коленями, руками, торсом, - станешь податливый, эластичный.

Ходила на хатха-йогу, - соскучилась. Хочу тяжести тягать, быстрого движения.

Одно ясно, час активного движения в день, а лучше два или три, - необходим, как воздух.

Еше, спасибо за тему, читаю и вдохновляюсь.

----------


## Алик

> Норматив 15 минут, а 12 минут это реально второй юношеский по бегу, но в другой одежде и обуви


Так это же были благословенные 80-е, тогда не просто так бегали, а реально готовились к защите Родины. К тому же соревновались между взводами, ротами  и факультетами. Так что стимул был и бегать , и качаться, ну и учиться (т.к. от этого зависело, поедешь в отпуск домой или нет, ну и распределение после училища).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Только сейчас обратила внимание на название темы) А сильное желание бегать, - это плотское желание или какое?)))

----------


## Вассаби

> Только сейчас обратила внимание на название темы) А сильное желание бегать, - это плотское желание или какое?)))


Я всегда догадывался..
Что самый Гениальный Ответ .. стоит под ..
Вопросительным Знаком..

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Только сейчас обратила внимание на название темы) А сильное желание бегать, - это плотское желание или какое?)))


Здесь можно разделить на позитивные и негативные желания плоти. Желание бегать, укреплять здоровье, совершенствоваться, становиться лучше —это позитивные желания. Желания плоти к наслаждением, например курение, пьянство, разврат, тунеядство, лень—негативные. В теме имеются в виду негативные плотские желания. 

За здоровый образ жизни, за совершенство тела и духа.
Можно назвать тему также «Движение — это жизнь».

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Здесь можно разделить на позитивные и негативные желания плоти. Желание бегать, укреплять здоровье, совершенствоваться, становиться лучше —это позитивные желания. Желания плоти к наслаждением, например курение, пьянство, разврат, тунеядство, лень—негативные. В теме имеются в виду негативные плотские желания. 
> 
> За здоровый образ жизни, за совершенство тела и духа.


Я бегала полмарафона когда-то, так уверяю Вас, это тот еще опиум))) 

Мне кажется, что любое желание, если оно ведет к страстной привязанности и подпитывает ее, вредно)

Одно лишь здоровое тело бегуна все равно ему никак не служит на буддийском Пути.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Я бегала полмарафона когда-то, так уверяю Вас, это тот еще опиум))) 
> 
> Мне кажется, что любое желание, если оно ведет к страстной привязанности и подпитывает ее, вредно)
> 
> Одно лишь здоровое тело бегуна все равно ему никак не служит на буддийском Пути.


Если человек здоров, он имеет больше позитивной энергии для буддийской практики. А больному человеку часто уже не до практики поскольку нужно ходить по врачам, лежать в больницах и т.д. Здоровый образ жизни устраняет страдания. А Путь ведет также к устранению страданий.
Человек стареет с ног. Ноги называют вторым сердцем. Медленный бег трусцой укрепляет ноги, а значит продляет молодость, укрепляет здоровье,продляет жизнь. 
Молимся Белой Таре о чем?))

Просветление — разве это не единство блаженства и пустоты?)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если человек здоров, он имеет больше позитивной энергии для буддийской практики. А больному человеку часто уже не до практики поскольку нужно ходить по врачам, лежать в больницах и т.д. Здоровый образ жизни устраняет страдания. А Путь ведет также к устранению страданий.
> 
> Просветление — разве это не единство блаженства и пустоты?)))


Ну, надо еще свободы и блага человеческого рождения иметь. Сколько бегунов буддистов Вы знаете?)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ну, надо еще свободы и блага человеческого рождения иметь. Сколько бегунов буддистов Вы знаете?)


Очень много. Среди известных тибетских учителей —Мипам Ринпоче.
Бег и медитация Мипам Ринпоче:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sXfuqbb-r2c

http://ru.allreadable.com/f5b96UO2

Про монахов-воинов Шаолиня я уже даже и не говорю.Без хорошей дыхалки какое вам ушу? Брюс Ли бегал ежедневно и считал бег очень эффективной тренировкой для бойца. Особенно бег в гору. Ояма Масутацу тоже им серьезно занимался.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бег и медитация. Сакьонг Мипам Ринпоче:

Меня спрашивают о связи между умом и телом.
Так, сейчас я собираюсь бежать марафон и тренируюсь.
Принято считать, что упражняться подобным образом необычно для тибетского ламы,
не говоря уже о марафонах…
И в чем же связь между телом и умом, бегом и медитацией?
Меня это вовсе не удивляет, то есть я имею ввиду, что существует традиция тела и ума,
и я думаю, что на Западе иногда разделяют тело и ум.
Таким образом, когда люди думают о медитации или духовности,
они считают, что это отдаляет их от тела.
Но то, как воспитывали и тренировали меня, как я понимаю эту тему
и весь опыт в целом показывают, что на самом деле ум и тело едины.
Когда мы медитируем, например, даже в сидячей медитации, в этот опыт включено полностью все тело,
а также весь ум.
Так, люди спрашивают: «Можете ли вы медитировать во время бега?»
И я отвечаю: «Конечно, то есть надеюсь, что могу. Я пробовал и, по-моему, это работает».
Получается, что все дело в принятии этих принципов,
потому что по сути вы должны быть способны медитировать где угодно. Я думаю, что в этом случае
вы используете свой ум. А как только вы используете свой ум,
вы, по сути, медитируете. Так, во время бега
конечно, вы больше сосредоточены на движении.
И когда вы бежите, есть ощущение цели
и фокуса, что подобно медитации. Традиционно вы можете использовать как дыхание,
так и визуализацию. Во время бега у вас присутствует направление — то, куда вы бежите,
а также вы используете ноги и руки, то есть в этот опыт включено все ваше тело.
Например, когда я бегу, то всегда стараюсь как бы удерживать свой центр в моем сердце.
И затем пытаюсь… то есть обнаруживаю, что движение моего тела проистекает из центра,
несмотря на то, что ноги внизу. Однако мой центр находится здесь,
движение инициируется здесь.
Затем стараюсь, чтобы мое поле зрения охватывало около четырех метров вокруг,
то есть я смотрю немного вниз и удерживаю свой взгляд на пути.
И это похоже на дыхательную медитацию, когда вы сидите и фокусируетесь здесь,
с единственной разницей в том, что вы движетесь и дышите намного быстрее.
Но я думаю, что это одно и то же. Вы взаимодействуете с болью, с
мыслями — со всеми этими элементами. Именно так вы их рассматриваете.
Возможно, многие люди используют бег, чтобы подумать о разных вещах и отрешиться от происходящего.
Я понимаю это, то есть вы можете так поступить, и порой, когда вы только начинаете бегать,
у вас много мыслей. Это подобно медитации, когда вы первый раз садитесь
и обнаруживаете множество мыслей. Но затем, когда вы движетесь,
вы начинаете балансировать ваши ум и тело. То есть, я думаю, что это справедливо для любого вида спорта
или активности. Например, езда верхом — это баланс. И если вы катаетесь на лыжах, играете в гольф,
словом, что бы это ни было, во всем есть координация тела и ума. И это неотъемлемо,
потому что смысл медитации — в синхронизации ума и тела.
Вы используете текущий момент как свою шкалу, как способ присутствовать, быть здесь,
в настоящем моменте, сейчас, как говорят, «прямо здесь».
Однажды, когда я делал «интервальную тренировку», я понял,
что это очень важно — полностью присутствовать, и как только вы позволяете уму уйти
слишком далеко в будущее, вроде того, сколько мне еще осталось и тому подобное, непроизвольно
вы начинаете уставать. Настоящий момент может быть очень наполненным моментом.
Фактически, если вы можете присутствовать в настоящем моменте во время бега, из-за тотальности
происходящего время бежит очень быстро. Таким образом я не чувствую, что бегу долго.
Вы устаете, но я считаю, что вы можете «входить» и «выходить» из этого. Говорят,
что вы находитесь в «неблагоприятной зоне». Я думаю, что есть и такой фактор, но все равно это одно и то же —
тело и ум. Я чувствую, что сейчас для укрепления здоровья вам нужно
чем-то заниматься. И я знаю, что, по данным последних опросов, людям ежедневно следует
выделять около 30 минут в день на упражнения или какую-то аэробику.
Я считаю, что мы живем в очень малоподвижной культуре,
перемещаясь от машины к компьютеру. Преобладает сидячий образ жизни.
И одна из вещей, открывшихся мне в медитации,
заключается в том, что дыхание действительно важно. Вы знаете, что людям положено дышать.
Очевидно, что пример с бегом является своего рода крайностью. В любом случае, мы можем дышать
и двигаться. И чем больше мы дышим, тем полнее ощущаем, что живем, а наш ум более
вдохновлнный и продуктивный. Меня не удивляет, что люди идут на работу, потом в спортзал,
чтобы позаниматься, потому что им этого не хватает.
И я думаю, так было на протяжении столетий — вы можете прочесть
в старинных текстах по медитации об этом, о союзе ума и тела.
Это называется «шинджян», что значит «преобразование», или «тренировка», «развитие».
Есть шинджян ума, что по сути является медитацией и преобразованием ума.
И чем больше вы тренируете ум и работаете с ним, тем более устойчивым он становится.
то есть более полезным. Считается, что чем больше вы работаете с умом,
тем более сильным и гибким он становится. То же самое с телом.
Мне кажется, что если вы тренируете тело, то оно становится сильнее и эластичнее.
Я думаю, это справедливо даже когда вы стареете. Поскольку я общался с людьми.
Однажды я общался с 60-летним мужчиной, который сказал:
«Люди считают, что с возрастом они дряхлеют, поэтому им нужно двигаться меньше обычного».
Поэтому они начали бездействовать, но от этого им стало только хуже.
Теперь же, когда они двигаются больше, самочувствие этих людей улучшилось. И это лишь
один из примеров, когда люди ожидают, что должно произойти одно, а происходит другое.
Я думаю, что в традиции медитации известно об этом —
в ней говорится, что нужно быть в движении до тех пор, пока можешь.
Итак, я определенно поощряю людей выбрать что-либо. Не обязательно впадать
в крайности, как я, хотя я учу срединному пути.
Удачи!

----------


## Вассаби

Вообще то медитация совсем не о том.. чтобы всё время находиться в движении..
Но медитация о том.. чтобы не делать из этого проблему.. если тело просит движения..
А еще.. медитация о том.. что если вдруг это тело останется без движения (на пример после ДТП)
Чтобы это тоже не стало никакой проблемой..  Но ..неизбежной..и полезной.. смене режима и образа..

А бегать и заниматься своим здоровьем - это тоже наркотик..
Я в этом сам не раз убеждался.. на практике..  Это втягивает..
Так что не увлекайтесь фантомными болями, Друзья..

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Долой жирных монахов, все на беговую дорожку!

Вложение 20832

----------


## Алик

Ещё даосы говорили, что важна не форма, а содержимое сосуда.  Хотя и к нему привязываться не стоит, т.к. фсё пусто и бессмысленно, а человечество - злокачественная  опухоль на здоровом теле планеты(.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Ещё даосы говорили, что важна не форма, а содержимое сосуда.  Хотя и к нему привязываться не стоит, т.к. фсё пусто и бессмысленно, а человечество - злокачественная  опухоль на здоровом теле планеты(.


Человек — это душа Вселенной. (Положение древней китайской философии)
人是万物之灵

----------


## Алик

> Человек — это душа Вселенной. (Положение древней китайской философии)
> 人是万物之灵


Как говорил Мьонг Гонг Суним : "Если бы у меня была душа, я, наверное, первый бы о этом знал" ).

----------


## Дубинин

Если монаха с картинки "выше" заставить бегать, то гораздо раньше "похудения", ему станет не до буддизма. из за суставов, ишемических приступов (и прочих недоумений "а кудай-то меня занесла нелёгкая"..?) Ему скорее нужно Кока- Колу литрами не жрать - имитируя одноразовое питание))

----------


## Йен



----------

